# WoW vs. WAR



## Anvylus (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem es nun endlich mit meinem Betakey geklappt hat, konnte ich nun einige Stunden schon den Hexenjäger und den Sigmarpriester antesten.
Ich spiele bisher WoW (55er Jäger) und überlege zu WAR zu wechseln.
Meine Zeit langt gerade (noch) für eines der Beiden Spiele und ich bin auch nicht gewillt für zwei MMORPG's die monatlichen Gebühren zu berappen.

Ich finden bei beiden Kandidaten sowohl Pros als uch Contras:

Bei WAR finde ich die Questssystem wesendlich besser: Abwechslungsreicher, man hat evtl. schon eine Quest erledigt, ohne sie vorher angenommen zu haben, Public Quests die mit fetter Beute locken etc..
Auch, daß man seinen Char besser individualisieren kann.

Bei WoW kommt aber irgendwie mehr RP-Feeling auf (etwas, worauf ich Wert lege).
Die Tavernen in WAR sehen z.B. alle gleich aus (Grundriss etc.) es gibt nichtmal Stühle zum hinsetzen etc..
Emotes wie Witze erzählen, Schlafen usw. gibts bei WAR auch nicht.. oder ?

Also wenn WoW (z.B. mit WotLK) abwechlungsreichere Quests (sowas wie mit dem Kanonenschiessen in WAR) und mehr Char-Individualität hinbekommen könnte, währe mein Favorit klar..

Wie seht ihr das ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Glun (11. September 2008)

man kann MMo`s nicht miteinander vergleichen jedes MMO ist anders

W.A.R. ist auf RvR basiert

WoW geht zz sehr ins E-sport rein..

HDRO ist auf RP basiert

AoC (dazu kann ich nichts sagen) nur kurz angetestet fand das Gameplay schon nicht berauschen 




mann kann MMO`s einfach nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (11. September 2008)

Natürlich W.A.R mehr braucht man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;-)


----------



## Rickrolled (11. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an was dir mehr spass bringt...
Bist du mehr der Grinder, Item Sammler und PvEler dann würde ich dir WoW empfehlen.
Stehst du mehr auf RvR und PvP dann ganz klar WAR.


----------



## Tuminix (11. September 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was dir mehr spass bringt...
> Bist du mehr der Grinder, Item Sammler und PvEler dann würde ich dir WoW empfehlen.
> Stehst du mehr auf RvR und PvP dann ganz klar WAR.


 
Ergänzt:
Und magst Du lieber nettes Rollenspiel, mit toller Atmosphäre, vielen Emotes + musizieren, dann auf jeden Fall Herr der Ringe Online...


Zum 





> "Die Tavernen in WAR sehen z.B. alle gleich aus (Grundriss etc.) es gibt nichtmal Stühle zum hinsetzen etc.."


 In der World of Warcraft unterscheiden sich die Tavernen auch nicht wirklich, nur je nach Volk läuft noch eine andere Musik im Hintergrund. 

*Abgesehen davon, sollst Du bei W.A.R in der Taverne nicht dumm rumsitzen und labbern, sondern töten & plündern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Mikron (11. September 2008)

In der Beta Phase schon Vergleiche ziehen zwischen WAR und WOW nenn ich äußerst gewagt.

Warte doch erst mal bis das Spiel releast ist , nicht in der Beta schon Urteilen .

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus , das nach Release ein ganz anderes Gameplay aufkomt in WAR .
Jetzt im Augenblick geht im Chat rein gar nichts .
Gilden usw.. bringen meiner Meinung nach im Moment nicht viel da viele nur mal reinschnuppern und etwas die Welt bestaunen und das Interface UI usw... studieren.

Ich spielte auch bereits WoW seit Beta 3,5 Jahre lang etwa und fand es einfach nur GEIL.
Nur irgenwie ist in den knapp 3 Jahren irgendwie die Luft raus . Und mit jeder Erweiterung wieder bei NULL anfangen reizt mich nicht wirklich mehr .
Hab auch schon WotLK abbestellt , da ich fest davon überzeugt wird das WAR mindestens genauso Cool wird .

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch nicht mit allem zufrieden wie es atm in der Beta von WAR ist , aber es kommt ja noch ein Dicker Patch bei Release und viele viele viele folgende Patches .

Für mich ganz klar . Ich wechsel zu WAR !!!!

Das Questen ist viel angenehmer und intelligenter als in WOW. die Grafik endlich nicht mehr wie aus einem Mickey-Maus Comic . 
Zwar auch noch comic-artig , aber tausendmal angenehmer.
Jede Menge versch. Klassen (Ich hab mich immer noch nicht richtig entscheiden können was ich bei release anfangen werde ;-)
Das PVP ist sehr abwechslungsreich .
DIE OPEN QUESTS SIND NUR GEIL :-)
Das Gruppensystem usw.. auch Spitze ....

Könnte noch viel mehr sagen , aber mich zieht es zurück aufn Server .


WAR INCOMING :-)


----------



## Wolfner (11. September 2008)

Tuminix schrieb:


> *Abgesehen davon, sollst Du bei W.A.R in der Taverne nicht dumm rumsitzen und labbern, sondern töten & plündern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jau, und selbst dabei kann man RP betreiben! Waaagh!


----------



## Bhaskar (11. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt das ne Beta und am release wirds nicht viel anders aussehen aber guck dir mal die Beta bzw. release Pics oder Videos von WoW an, da stand auch nicht viel und es war echt scheisse ums genau zu sagen....

Son Game muss sich halt entwickeln und die Spieler tragen auch dazu bei durch Feedback etc.


----------



## Anvylus (11. September 2008)

Hmm.. Danke für Eure Meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich werde wohl meine CE bei Amazon abbestellen und nach Azeroth zurückkehren.

Gruß
Michael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (11. September 2008)

Du hast jetzt erst nen 55er Jäger? na dan viel Spass mit dem Endgame, jetzt komtm zwar das Addon aber du hast alles tolle verpasst... Mc Feeling BWL feeling, fang lieber ein neues Spiel an ;P


----------



## Raqill (11. September 2008)

Was erwartest du für Kritik wenn dus im War Bereich postest hier werden 90% der Leute sagen das du lieber War spielen sollst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (11. September 2008)

ganz einfach 

WoW -> momentan das Maß der Dinge ( ein ausgereiftes Spiel mit riesen Anhängerschar )

WAR -> der Herausforderer mit einem Macher, der sein Handwerk versteht


Ich habe in WoW bisher alles gesehen, was es zu sehen gibt, egal wieviele Addons noch kommen das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche.

Mit WAR ist ein neuer Meilenstein in die MMO Szene getreten und ich denke, dass Warhammer die nächsten Jahre das Feld für sich erobert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wando (11. September 2008)

WAR macht mir Spass und WoW nicht, was will man da noch gross vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (11. September 2008)

micron dickes vote )))


i bin auch beta wowler ..nach 3jahren endlich fettes game


----------



## nickdaniel (11. September 2008)

Ihr braucht eig. garkeine Vergleiche zu sehen ( auch wenn das in der Beta von WAR ungefähr wäre ). Bietet euch WoW im PvP Inhalt noch was ? 
Mir jedenfalls nicht. Seid 3 Jahren IMMER dieselben Bg´s, dafür bezahl ich 12 Euro wenn ich in Warhammer direkt mit 30 Bgs zugeschmissen werde ? Arena System hat das Equip standart total zerstört und e-sport ist in wow auch nicht vorhanden, da man einfach nicht die Taktiken im Spiel Ingame merkt.


----------



## Ric_Zero (11. September 2008)

WoW ist professioneller gemacht, war es auch schon am Anfang.

Wer also auf so etwas steht bzw. auf Bildung, der wird WoW vorziehen, selbst wenn ihm/ihr RvR besser gefällt.

Wem das egal ist oder wer ausschließlich RvR spielen möchte, wird bei WAR glücklicher werden.

Ich werde jetzt erst Mal einen Monat nur WAR spielen - aber die Chance ist 50 zu 50 ob ich bei WAR bleibe, obwohl ich ein ausgesprochener RvR-Fan bin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Wer also auf so etwas steht bzw. auf Bildung, der wird WoW vorziehen, selbst wenn ihm/ihr RvR besser gefällt.



Bildung? Bitte was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> WoW ist professioneller gemacht, war es auch schon am Anfang.
> 
> Wer also auf so etwas steht bzw. auf Bildung, der wird WoW vorziehen, selbst wenn ihm/ihr RvR besser gefällt.
> 
> Wem das egal ist oder wer ausschließlich RvR spielen möchte, wird bei WAR glücklicher werden.



das mit der bildung erklär mal bitte näher.


----------



## Whitman (11. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen die emotes vermisse ich auch ein bisschen, hoffe da kommen noch ein paar! 
Es gibt ja sachen wie lachen, tanzen aber ne liste hab ich bisher nicht gesehen ... 

WAR macht einfach einen riesen Spaß, die Idee mit den Public Quests ist megagenial, genauso wie die Sache mit dem Wälzer des Wissens , man kann alles mögliche nachlesen, erhält Titel für jeden möglichen scheiss (zbsp erhält man nen Titel wenn man 5 mal mit weniger als 5% Health nen Kampf überlebt hat). Das ganze PvP/RvR System mit Belagerungen und und und ist innovativ und macht bisher verdammt viel Spaß. Ich war zu Beginn etwas skeptisch aber die Beta hat mich vollkommen überzeugt!
Färben von Kleidungsstücken! Der Hammer ... jeder kann sich den char anderst gestalten, endlich sieht man keine gleichen Rüstungssets mehr wie bei WoW (zumindest farblich)...


----------



## Nosferto (11. September 2008)

Nun gebt WAR mal ne faire Chance, gerade das balancing wird sicher noch "geschraubt" werden. Aber was WoW mit Bildung zu tun hat ist mir allerdings etwas schleierhaft...
"Doom" für Hauptschüler, "Die Sims" für Realschüler, "WoW" für Gymnasiasten, oder wie ?? *Grübel* Klingt nach Beckstein und Philologen-Verband...


----------



## Ric_Zero (11. September 2008)

Bildung

Wenn ihr Leuten die "gebildet" sind und keinen PC haben und keine Online-Spiele kennen, Texte bzw. Bilder oder kurze Episoden aus beiden Spielen zeigen würdet, dann werden fast 100 % dieser Leute die Texte/Bilder von WoW "besser" finden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das meinte ich mit Bildung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag: * Das meinte ich auch so ungefähr mit "professioneller". Blizzard hat wohl viel mehr Geld (fürs Personal) für Grafik und Texte ausgegeben.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> endlich sieht man keine gleichen Rüstungssets mehr wie bei WoW (zumindest farblich)...



will ned der miesmacher sein kann aber wieder ned die klappe halten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die wirste auch in WAR haben weil die modefarbe schwarz sein wird .  /em geht sich schon mal nen schickes gelb kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Bildung
> 
> Wenn ihr Leuten die "gebildet" sind und keinen PC haben und keine Online-Spiele kennen, Texte bzw. Bilder oder kurze Episoden aus beiden Spielen zeigen würdet, dann werden fast 100 % dieser Leute die Texte/Bilder von WoW "besser" finden.
> 
> ...



aha und wie kommst du zu der erkenntnis?


----------



## Nosferto (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> will ned der miesmacher sein kann aber wieder ned die klappe halten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nunja, weil auch 75% der Bürger der Meinung sind , bei McDonalds könnte man preiswert essen (ironic)^^


----------



## Ric_Zero (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> aha und wie kommst du zu der erkenntnis?


Kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heißt also du weißt es nicht ... tja, warum wohl? Weils einfach aus der Nase gezogen ist!


----------



## mic78 (11. September 2008)

lol leute hört ma auf mit solch vergleichen 

das ja totaler blödsinn jedes spiel ist anders  WoW ist gut keine frage und das wird es noch so bleiben ich selbst spiele es immer noch gerne aber zusagen das hier und das oder jenes besser ist in WAR als in WoW muss ich leider sagen   NEIN  keines falls ist WAR besser als WoW  ich bin seit anfang an in W0W dabei und muss sagen dieses spiel hatte nicht solch pannen in der beta wie in WAR 

bei WAR fehlen viele sachen !! animationen ingame sind teils nicht vorhanden oder durch gegenstände hindurchlaufen oder 4m übern boden  gehen naja die liste ist lang an bugs und die hätten längst beseitigt werden vor der open beta  grafisch wirkt dieses game genau so vor der open beta  grotten schlecht charr texturen ok aber der rest der welt sieht einfach scheisse aus  sry aber das ist fakt und es wird auch kein patch geben der bei erscheinen des games es beheben wird erst nach monaten vieleicht  !! 

spielerisch für mich nicht schlecht aber auch nicht gut  für zwischen durch ist WAR ok aber langzeit tauglich überhaupt nicht  und monatlich für bezahlen ( für so eine arbeit ) keines falls ....


wenn ihr ein wirklich gutes  rp-pvp/e spiel zocken wollt kauft euch WOW , Lineage 2 oder wie ich heute Vanguard saga of Hereos  da habt ihr wenigstens was sich auch wirklich lohnt zu spielen und was auch vom game play her auch gut ist  ( für pvp oder rollenspieler grafisch sowie atmosphärisch sehr gut  ) so soviel zumeinem senf zu WAR vs WOW ......


----------



## Sethek (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht, einige der Hintergrundtexte aus dem Wälzer des Wissens zu lesen? Nein?
Dann tu das - jetzt - komm wieder her und laß den Sermon mit der "Bildung" nochmal ab.

Und, nur mal am Rande: Bildung hat mit Computerspielen so viel zu tun wie Flatulenz mit Klöppelkunst, Panama mit einem landwirtschafltichen Nutzfahrzeug oder Dieter Bohlen mit Zurechnungsfähigkeit. Was soll das sein, fragst Du? *NICHTS*


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Wow - WAR , Tread Nummer 238923827323643846347 , könnte auch einer mehr sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mit so sehr das 90% der Leute die Wow spielen War scheiße finden werden und nicht zu War kommen, Leider wird dieser Wunsch aber nicht in Erfüllung gehen. Man sieht ja schon die ersten Mongos durch die Landschaft "Hüpfen" als ob sie Sprungfedern an den Füßen haben.


----------



## Moronic (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Bildung
> 
> Wenn ihr Leuten die "gebildet" sind und keinen PC haben und keine Online-Spiele kennen, Texte bzw. Bilder oder kurze Episoden aus beiden Spielen zeigen würdet, dann werden fast 100 % dieser Leute die Texte/Bilder von WoW "besser" finden.
> 
> ...



Naja, was manche Leute so für Bildung halten...

Dir ist schon klar dass das Warhammer Universum ein wenig älter ist, denke da gibt es weitaus mehr Lektüre die du einfach nur nicht kennst. 

Und ganz nebenbei, was war denn zu Release von WoW professioneller? Etwas genauer musst schon werden ;-)


----------



## Sethek (11. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Wow - WAR , Tread Nummer 238923827323643846347 , könnte auch einer mehr sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, ja, das kommt in der Tat hin.
Wobei ich diese Sektenbildung ohnehin nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt nachvollziehen kann. Ist ja fast so, als würden die Leute einen Vertrag mit Blut unterzeichnen, in dem sie sich bei Verlust ihres Seelenheils dazu verpflichten, die Konkurrenten des jeweilig bevorzugt gespielten Spiels verbal mit Schmutz zu bewerfen und nie, selbst alleine im dunklen Keller um 3 Uhr morgens, auch nur einen positiven Gedanken dran zu verschwenden.

Wenn Dir im Moment das eine mehr gefällt, einen Monat spielen. Wenns das andere ist, spielste eben das. Und wenn Dich keins von beiden reizt, dann spielste einen Monat RL. Daraus einen Dschihad zu machen ist irgendwo so, wie Mit einer Unterhose auf dem Kopf auf dem Dach zu hocken und mentale Wellen zur Vega zu senden - einfach bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (11. September 2008)

Das Problem and er ganzen Sache ist, das 90 % der jetzigen WoW-Spieler, WoW nie im Betastatus der Classicedition erlebt hat. Die kennen eben nur ein Vollgepacktes spiel und meienn das jedes MMO nun direkt mir 3 ADDOns starten muss. Ebenso denkt der Großteil der Leute das die beta eine art 10 tage Gästepass ist zum austesten.... Das, das Spiel aber noch net mal im laden steht,  ein 3 GB patch ansteht und das WAR ein wesentlich größeres potential bereits jetzt aufweißt als WoW, sehen nur die wenigsten.

Egal für mich, meine Freundin, deren Schwestern und deren freunde steht fest-&#61664; Adios WoW und HALLO WAAAAAR. Endlich mal ein spiel welches genau auf uns zugeschnitten wird und Dynamik beinhaltet!! Das dämliche abgefarme von WoW hing mir schon was länger zum Hals raus.  Der PvP-Anteil ist bereits auf Level 2 lustiger als 70er PvP in WoW!


----------



## Havamal (11. September 2008)

Jeden unwissenden den du Bilder oder Videos von Wow oder WAR zeigtst wird WAR für das bessere, schönere,neuere Spiel halten!


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Wenn ich schon Lese das die WOW Grafik besser sei als die WAR Grafik , manche Leute sehen anscheinend auch Rosa Rote Elefanten durch die Fußgängerzone laufen. Soviel Drogen kann ich gar nicht eingenommen haben um der Wow Grafik auch nur einen Pixel bessere Grafik abzugewinnen.


----------



## Targuss (11. September 2008)

Ja und alle denken, dass die WAR Beta Grafik schon die aus der Release Version ist.


----------



## Ric_Zero (11. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon Lese das die WOW Grafik besser sei als die WAR Grafik , manche Leute sehen anscheinend auch Rosa Rote Elefanten durch die Fußgängerzone laufen. Soviel Drogen kann ich gar nicht eingenommen haben um der Wow Grafik auch nur einen Pixel bessere Grafik abzugewinnen.


Genau sowas meinte ich mit "Bildung".

Jede grob pixelige schwarz-weiße Kohlezeichnung von Leonardo da Vinci oder Picasso wird "besser" sein als ein hoch aufgelöstes Bild von dir oder mir mit mindestens 64'000 Farben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man einfach nicht drüber streiten, entweder glaubt/weiß man das oder nicht.


----------



## mic78 (11. September 2008)

dann braucht aber der unwissende aber ne gute brille den WAR ist keines falls  her von der grafik schön oder besser als die von wow   !!!  aber so ist es wenn man in videos oder zeitschrifften die bilder sieht  

da wird immer eins vorgegauckelt das dies und jenes besser ist als das andere und letzt endlich ist es nicht  

 sry aber was genau ist an WAR von der grafik her wirklich besser als die von WOW ???   das einziegste was ich bislang gut finde an WAR ist das charr design aber das war es auch die welt selbst  sieht immer gleich aus  texturen matschig vom weitem her aber selbst wenn man an einem objekt sich nähert sieht es denoch nicht gut aus !!  

macht es doch ma anders vergleicht  ma     age of conan  vs   WAR     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (11. September 2008)

es kommt doch nochn grafik patch oder sowas oder? 
und außerdem ... schonmal highres WAR screenshots gesehen ? Definitiv besser als WoW ...


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> dann braucht aber der unwissende aber ne gute brille den WAR ist keines falls  her von der grafik schön oder besser als die von wow   !!!  aber so ist es wenn man in videos oder zeitschrifften die bilder sieht
> 
> da wird immer eins vorgegauckelt das dies und jenes besser ist als das andere und letzt endlich ist es nicht
> 
> ...




Aoc , jo Grafik gut Spiel der größte Schrott der mir je untergekommen ist, ne Einzige User Abzocke. Und 1. Ist das noch nicht die Endgrafik bei War, 2tens kann man sie jetzt schon mit passendem PC und Graka Pushen und zu guter letzt, lieber eine Anschauliche Grafik und dafür ein gutes Game Play und gutes PvP als ne Top Grafik und den Rest Schrott. Würde man ein PVP spiel was WAR nun mal ist mit TOP Grafik machen würden nach 10 min die ersten Heuler kommen " mimimi 30 Leute und Mega Lag , mimimi ich kann net laufen weil lag usw " Wenn ich top Grafik will schaue ich mir das RL an.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (11. September 2008)

bei wotlk werden ja viele abwechslungsreiche quests geboten wie man auch bei den ganzen betavideos auf buffed und wowszene.de 
sieht 
allerdings sind in war viel interresantere klassen und man kann seinen char individueller gestalten 

ich bin auch zwiegespalten zwischen den 2 spielen


----------



## Havamal (11. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Genau sowas meinte ich mit "Bildung".
> 
> Jede grob pixelige schwarz-weiße Kohlezeichnung von Leonardo da Vinci oder Picasso wird "besser" sein als ein hoch aufgelöstes Bild von dir oder mir mit mindestens 64'000 Farben.
> 
> ...


Also du meinst für gebildete Leute ist Scheisse besser als das objektive schönere, nur weil Picasso, Leonardo oder Blizzard drunter steht?
Na dann bin ich wohl nicht so gebildet wie ich gedacht hab!


----------



## mic78 (11. September 2008)

ja scrennshots sehen immer gut aus !!!

 aber haste schon ma ingame das spiel gesehen auf hochauflösung  ?  bestimmt nicht und nen grafik patch wird es nicht geben denn ich habe auf der us page von warhammer nix von gelesen das es eins geben wird  !!! 

individuell charr in WAR ma im ernst in WAR sieht jeder 3e genau so aus  in age of conan hat man nen individuall charr aber nicht in WAR leute also wirklich  !!!  

merke schon das hier einiege in sachen grafik / gamplay ( hardware anforderungen )  nicht die bohne von verstehen  ....


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> ja scrennshots sehen immer gut aus !!!
> 
> aber haste schon ma ingame das spiel gesehen auf hochauflösung  ?  bestimmt nicht und nen grafik patch wird es nicht geben denn ich habe auf der us page von warhammer nix von gelesen das es eins geben wird  !!!
> 
> ...




http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...note-4-1-1.html


sehen und verstehen..

Und Ich spiele seit 1 Jahr Beta, denke ich hab schon mehr als nur Screens gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leuker (11. September 2008)

Hi

Ich finde das hier unsinnig. Ein Game das Jahre zeit hatte bugs etc. auszumerzen und ausgereifter ist mit einem Spiel zu vergleichen das gerade Open BETA rausgekommen ist. Vergleicht die Spiele in 2 Monatenda sieht das alles anders aus. 

(Mir macht W.A.R jetzt in der verbugten Beta schon mehr spaß als WoW, dabei habe ich sechs 70iger chars in WoW. Außerdem haben wir zu anfang von WoW es auch immer als World of Bugcraft bezeicht, nur so neben bei)

MFG


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Edit zu schnell geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Alter und so


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Leuker schrieb:


> Ein Licht am Horizont
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sethek (11. September 2008)

> Das Quoten üben wir nochmal in einer Stillen stunde lieber Vae
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, das Alter...aber mich wegen akuter Blindheit an den Pranger stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (11. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jaja, das Alter...aber mich wegen akuter Blindheit an den Pranger stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Maxell10 (12. September 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Natürlich W.A.R mehr braucht man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohje wieder ein Opfer von "Goa" und "Ea Mythic"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (12. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> ganz einfach
> 
> WoW -> momentan das Maß der Dinge ( ein ausgereiftes Spiel mit riesen Anhängerschar )
> 
> ...



Lol "Mit WAR ist ein neuer Meilenstein in die MMO Szene getreten und ich denke, dass Warhammer die nächsten Jahre das Feld für sich erobert" 

Das Glaube ich nicht, War ist ein Staubkrümel!!  WoW wird für immer die Nummer 1 Bleiben auch wenn es euch nicht Passt.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Pr0 WAR !!!!!1111einseinself


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> will ned der miesmacher sein kann aber wieder


Also ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde diesen Vergleich anzustellen, schlichtweg doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW ist im Moment klar im Vorteil (spiele selbst schon lange BT, SW, usw. geraidet), aber nur durch die lange Zeit die es WoW schon gibt.
WAR würd für mich als erfahrenen Spieler WoW killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist allerdings meine Meinung, habe viele Freunde die WoW immer noch zocken, ich hab aufgehört, CE bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und der Kerl da oben mit der Bildung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Grafik von WAR finde ich wesentlich besser! Und außerdem ist das die Beta das wird noch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (12. September 2008)

Wando schrieb:


> WAR macht mir Spass und WoW nicht, was will man da noch gross vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Goa Opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Blizzard Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mic78 (12. September 2008)

fan boy opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasabian (12. September 2008)

So ich gebe hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Vor weg sei gesagt, dass ich WoW seid Release habe und auch lange Zeit gespielt habe. 

Ich denke die Entscheidung ob WAR oder WoW hängt davon ab wie man spielt und was man von einem Spiel erwartet. 

Dazu kann ich kurz erkläre wieso ich seid nun mehr einem halben Jahr kein WoW mehr spiele. Ich fand es langweilig, weil WoW ein endloser Kreislauf ist. Nachdem man auf LvL 60 war stürzte man sich in die Instanzen um ein T-Set voll zu bekommen. Nachdem man nach wochenlangen abfarmen der Instanz sein T-Set zusammen hatte wurde ein neues T-Set ins Spiel gepatcht, verbunden mit einem neuen Instanzenkomplex. Das Spiel ging wieder von vorne los. Instanzen abfarmen und T-Set sammeln. Nach dem Add-on spielte man dann erst auf LvL 70 wonach das T-Set Spiel dann wieder anfing. 
Kurz gesagt der Endcontent von WoW hat mich nicht motiviert, mag auch daran liegen dass ich kein Mensch für stundenlange Instanzen bin. 

Das hört sich nun vielleicht sehr negativ an aber mir ist bewusst, dass es 10 Millionen Spieler gibt die es sehr wohl motivierend finden, wie gesagt jedem das seine. 

WAR hingegen setzt seinen Endcontent im RvR. Wobei man natürlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts über den Endcontent von WAR sagen kann, finde ich ihn persönlich um einiges ansprechender. In WAR führt man Krieg gegen die jeweils andere Fraktion und die Verhältnisse ändern sich jeder Zeit. Man spielt in einer Welt, die sich nicht nur verändert wenn die Entwickler etwas rein patchen, sondern sobald man die Kontrolle über eine Zone verliert und gewisse Bereiche nicht mehr erreichen kann. 

Wie gesagt, dass ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich denke jeder sieht das anders. Ich muss mich allerdings nicht zwischen den beiden Spielen entschieden, weil ich mir WotLK nicht kaufen werde und WAR auf Grund seines Potenzials eine Chance geben werde. Es hängt halt davon ab ob man in WoW PVP Spieler ist oder ob man sich mit dem Sammeln der T-Sets beschäftigt. Die T-Set Sammler sollten bei WoW bleiben, die Leute die PVP machen sollten sich WAR zumindest einmal anschauen.


----------



## Leuker (12. September 2008)

Ich glaube die ganzen Anti-WAR Poster sind Blizzardmitarbeiter die versuchen WAR zu boykottieren, damit sie nicht ihre ganzen Geldquellen verlieren.


----------



## Maxell10 (12. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Jeden unwissenden den du Bilder oder Videos von Wow oder WAR zeigtst wird WAR für das bessere, schönere,neuere Spiel halten!



Fileicht sieht War mit der Grafik toll aus, aber es Zählt auch das "Gameplay" Bilder und Video´s sagen nicht alles über ein Spiel aus"

Aber die Charaktäre in War sehen einfach nur zum Lachen aus, die Orcs erstrecht.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Und btw ist die Grafik von WoW klar schlechter als die von WAR. Ich meine WoW hat ne alte Grafik-Engine und die kann man nunmal auch durch G-Patches nicht so toll verbessern. Und btw Maxell10: WoW wird nicht die Nr. eins bleiben sry, aber Michael Schumacher war auch oft die 1, aber jetzt issa alt mein lieber, und das wird WoW AUCH!


----------



## Leuker (12. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Fileicht sieht War mit der Grafik toll aus, aber es Zählt auch das "Gameplay" Bilder und Video´s sagen nicht alles über ein Spiel aus"
> 
> Aber die Charaktäre in War sehen einfach nur zum Lachen aus, die Orcs erstrecht.




looool da sieht man mal wie WoW das Bild von Fantasyfiguren verändert hat. So wie in WAR wurden Fantasyfiguren jahre vor WoW beschrieben und so haben sie auch auszusehen (lach weibliche Orks^^) also bitte. 
Naja und anscheinend magst wohl sehr gerne Babycartoons wie auf SuperRTL den so sieht WoW aus.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Fileicht sieht War mit der Grafik toll aus, aber es Zählt auch das "Gameplay" Bilder und Video´s sagen nicht alles über ein Spiel aus"
> 
> Aber die Charaktäre in War sehen einfach nur zum Lachen aus, die Orcs erstrecht.


Rexhtscreibun ist wat zolles ofer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bersi23 (12. September 2008)

Wenn ihr schon WOW mit WAR vergleicht,dann bitte WAR 1.0 und WoW 1.0 (Anno 05)...

@Maxell10

Nimm eine grüne Mülltonne und male ein Gesicht drauf.Raus kommt ein WAR ORK ..echt mal die sehen scheiße aus aber so sahen die in etwa schon immer aus im WAR Universum.Aber mal ehrlich,wayne,spielen werde ich sie trotzdem!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Und btw WAR ruled, hatte WoW ein Tabletop? Soweit ICH weiß: NÖ!!! Hat WoW Story-Komplexität, bzw ne Story: NÄÄÄÄ!! 
Punkt, Satz, Sieg.
Veni, vidi, vici...


----------



## mic78 (12. September 2008)

ma ne frage an euch fanboys  ist WAR ein  online rollen spiel ?     wie wow ?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Und wenn ich schonmal bei Latein bin: WAR ist mein klarer Favorit im Mmorpg-Battle of the Year also:
Alea iacta est bzw: Die Würfel sind gefallen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. September 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schonmal bei Latein bin: WAR ist mein klarer Favorit im Mmorpg-Battle of the Year also:
> Alea iacta est bzw: Die Würfel sind gefallen.



"Alea iacta est" heißt: Der Würfel ist gefallen, nicht die. *klugscheiß*


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich gelobe Besserung



Ich weiss garnicht wieso diese Spiele immer wieder miteinander verglichen werden? Also WOW und WAR ist komplett anders. World of Warcraft ist total auf PVE ausgelegt und wird mit den Start von WAR sehr leere Schlachtfelder erleben. Aber ansonsten sind diese beiden Spiele so verschiedenen.

*PVE*

Wer gerne diese Kuschelspielart PVE Spielt der ist in WOW gut aufgehoben. WAR bietet zwar auch ein wenig PVE aber legt das hauptaugenmerk nicht darauf.

*PVP/RVR*

Wer gerne richtig Spielen möchte und auf berechenbare Ereignisse aller WOW verzichten kann, der wird sich bei WAR wohlfühlen. WAR wird auf dauer auch eher was für die anspruchsvollen Gamer werden.

*Grafik*

Ich finde die Grafik besser als in World of Warcraft. Auch wenn ich immer wieder lese das die WOW Grafik besser sein soll so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Wie gesagt ist das meine Meinung, aber wer das anders sieht hat entweder die WOW Fanbrille auf oder aber empfindet das wirklich so.

*Professionalität*

In WOW gibt es ja immer wieder eine Diskussion darum wer seinen Char richtig Spielen kann und wer nicht? Eigentlich ist die Antwort auf diese Frage ganz leicht zu klären. Es kann keiner seinen Char in WOW richtig Spielen. Ich stehe auf den Standpunkt das es keine Kunst darstellt solche Mobs wie Illidan oder Kil´Jaedean zu besiegen! Wieso ich das so sehe kann ich dir auch gerne sagen. Jeder Mob ist berechenbar und macht im Prinzip immer das selbe. In WAR wiederum ist der Spieler dein Gegner und der ist nicht berechenbar. Du musst in der Lage sein auf jede Aktion deines Gegners die passende Antwort zu haben. 

Schaue dir doch in World of Warcraft mal die ganzen High Equipten Spieler an. Wenn du sie im PVP siehst dann schmieren sie ab ohne Ende. Aber im Regelfall haben sie meist nur ein grosses Mundwerk und lassen sich im PVP erst garnicht sehen unsere Profigamer. Für mich sind und bleiben die waren MMORPG Profis die DAOC Spieler. Sie haben Tag für Tag neue Schlachten geschlagen und bewiesen das sie wussten was sie da eigentlich machen.

*Spieler/ Community*

Ich denke du wirst in Warhammer Online auf dauer eine bessere Community als in WOW erleben. Das ganze wird sich am Anfang nicht bemerkbar machen, aber lass mal drei bis vier Monate vergehen und dann sind die WOW´ler sowieso wieder in Azeroth weil sie in WAR nur wenig bewegen können. Wenn ich schom immer die Fragen bekomme wie denn der Raid Content mit Endlevel ist, dann könnte ich direkt auf den Teppeich kotzen. Wie gesagt wird die Community auf dauer besser als in WOW.

*PVE/PVP Spieler*

Du wirst in WAR mit der Zeit ausschließlich auf PVP begeisterte treffen. Derzeit sind viele PVE verrückte unterwegs die aber feststellen werden das WAR im High End Spiel nicht wirklich was für sie bietet und ihre Beute auf PVP und nicht auf PVE ausgelegt ist.

*Klassen und Rassen*

Ich finde die Klassen in Warhammer Online sehr gelungen und muss sagen das es nur wenige Spiegelungen gibt. Leider wird es sich in World of Warcraft sehr einfach gemacht in den man einfach die Klassen eins zu eins Spiegelt. Es gibt auch in Warhammer Klassen die vom Grundprinzip hergesehen das selbe können, aber es gibt auch viele Klassen die einzigartig im Spiel sind.

*Bugs*

Warhammer ist zum jetzigen Stand sehr gut spielbar und so gut wie fertig. Als ich den WOW Release gespielt habe, habe ich deutlich mehr Bugs festgestellt als es in Warhammer Online der Fall ist. Morgen kommt ein grosser Patch der wieder einiges richten wird. Ich denke auch das nächste oder aber übernächste Woche dann der nächste Patch kommt und dann läuft es noch besser. Ich würde sagen du gibts WAR vier Wochen Zeit und das Spiel läuft rund.

*Fazit*

Für mich ist WAR einfach das bessere Spiel. Wie ich bereits sagte liegt die Kunst in WAR darin schöne Schlachten zu erleben und in WOW gescriptete Ereignisse zu Spielen. Wer nun was besser findet muss jeder selber wissen, aber ich als alter DAOC Hase und auch WOW Spieler weiss jetzt wieder wo er eigentlich hingehört.

Und zwar zu​
Warhammer Online​


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> "Alea iacta est" heißt: Der Würfel ist gefallen, nicht die. *klugscheiß*


SCheiße hast ja Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. September 2008)

Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wie hier die Mods die Jugendschutzgesetze ignorieren und dulden, dass um diese Uhrzeit noch WoW-Kiddies durchs WAR-Forum toben. Husch-husch ab in die Heia - sonst dürft ihr morgen nicht mitraiden!


----------



## Zephryt (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> lol leute hört ma auf mit solch vergleichen
> 
> das ja totaler blödsinn jedes spiel ist anders  WoW ist gut keine frage und das wird es noch so bleiben ich selbst spiele es immer noch gerne aber zusagen das hier und das oder jenes besser ist in WAR als in WoW muss ich leider sagen   NEIN  keines falls ist WAR besser als WoW  ich bin seit anfang an in W0W dabei und muss sagen dieses spiel hatte nicht solch pannen in der beta wie in WAR
> 
> ...


In welcher Welt lebst du? Die WoW-Grafik besser als die von WAR? Selbst mit dieser Low-Grafik (die man zu Release erhöhen kann *hust*) finde ich es schöner und atmospherischer als in WoW!
Ich hab WoW zu Release schlimmer empfunden als WAR jetzt in der OpenBeta...
Und ein "wirklich gutes rp-pvp" Spiel ist WoW auch nicht... Im BG ist immer nur dasselbe... keine Abwechslung. Und RP feeling verspüre ich auch keines. Klar, PvE mag gut sein, aber darauf ist es nunmal ausgelegt. Und ich sag auch nicht das WoW der letzte Scheiß ist, sonst hät ich es nicht so lange gespielt. Aber ich finde kaum Abwechslung. Zum Glück gibt es nun eine Alternative, denn nun wird mich nichts mehr bei WoW halten.

Und beim nächsten mal bitte etwas mehr Satzzeichen. Ist schon schlimm wenn man fast raten muss, was zu welchem Satzteil gehört...


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Bildung
> 
> Wenn ihr Leuten die "gebildet" sind und keinen PC haben und keine Online-Spiele kennen, Texte bzw. Bilder oder kurze Episoden aus beiden Spielen zeigen würdet, dann werden fast 100 % dieser Leute die Texte/Bilder von WoW "besser" finden.
> 
> ...



Mein Guter, was laberst du für einen Schwachsinn. Gehts noch? Das ist ja das lächerlichste, was ich je gehört habe. Was soll an der Grafik von Wow professioneller sein? Garnichts!!!
Ist ein völlig anderer Style, aber das war es dann auch schon.

Professionelle Designer haben beide und was im Endeffekt besser ist, ist Geschmackssache. Das hat mit Bildung überhaupt nichts zu tun. Vielleicht sieht ja ein Student für Grafikdesign ein paar Details,
die dem Laien verborgen bleiben, aber das war es dann auch schon.

Und das die Geschichte, also die Texte professioneller als in anderen Spielen sind, davon träumst du wohl auch nur.

Sorry, aber du laberst in meinen Augen einfach nur sinnlosen Käse.


----------



## Fightinghorst (12. September 2008)

Pro W.A.R

Endlich ein Spiel (wie damals DAoC) was nicht diese Itemabhängigkeit aufweist.

Bei WoW ist es doch so das Arbeitslose, Studenten und Schüler klar im Vorteil sind, da sie halt die Zeit haben um zum 10000sten mal Hyjal zu raiden um sich endlich die "Stützstrümpfe des Irrsinns" zu holen, auf die sie Monatelang DKP´s gespart haben.

Nein War ist ein Spiel, bei dem es weitaus mehr auf SKILL anstatt auf ITEMS ankommt.

Jeder 11 jährige pubertierende kleine Vollspack wird in der Lage sein, da er halt die Zeit hat, aufgrund seines Equips bei WoW den grossen UBERROXXOR raushängen zu lassen, weil er mit seinem T6 set oder S3 Set (oder was auch immer...beides Leuchtet einfach so unheimlich toll) jeden Casual Gamer aus den Latschen haut.

Irrelevant, wie gut er seinen Char beherrscht.

Gleichheit ist es, die WAR (wie damals DAOC) zum absoluten MUSS für alle RvR Fans macht.

und ja....Skill ist gefragt.

WoW Fanboys, lasst lieber die Finger davon, das könnt Ihr nicht.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wie hier die Mods die Jugendschutzgesetze ignorieren und dulden, dass um diese Uhrzeit noch WoW-Kiddies durchs WAR-Forum toben. Husch-husch ab in die Heia - sonst dürft ihr morgen nicht mitraiden!


Tja Leute, er kam, sah und siegte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

Ich weiss garnicht wieso diese Spiele immer wieder miteinander verglichen werden? Also WOW und WAR ist komplett anders. World of Warcraft ist total auf PVE ausgelegt und wird mit den Start von WAR sehr leere Schlachtfelder erleben. Aber ansonsten sind diese beiden Spiele so verschiedenen.

*PVE*

Wer gerne diese Kuschelspielart PVE Spielt der ist in WOW gut aufgehoben. WAR bietet zwar auch ein wenig PVE aber legt das hauptaugenmerk nicht darauf.

*PVP/RVR*

Wer gerne richtig Spielen möchte und auf berechenbare Ereignisse aller WOW verzichten kann, der wird sich bei WAR wohlfühlen. WAR wird auf dauer auch eher was für die anspruchsvollen Gamer werden.

*Grafik*

Ich finde die Grafik besser als in World of Warcraft. Auch wenn ich immer wieder lese das die WOW Grafik besser sein soll so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Wie gesagt ist das meine Meinung, aber wer das anders sieht hat entweder die WOW Fanbrille auf oder aber empfindet das wirklich so.

*Professionalität*

In WOW gibt es ja immer wieder eine Diskussion darum wer seinen Char richtig Spielen kann und wer nicht? Eigentlich ist die Antwort auf diese Frage ganz leicht zu klären. Es kann keiner seinen Char in WOW richtig Spielen. Ich stehe auf den Standpunkt das es keine Kunst darstellt solche Mobs wie Illidan oder Kil´Jaedean zu besiegen! Wieso ich das so sehe kann ich dir auch gerne sagen. Jeder Mob ist berechenbar und macht im Prinzip immer das selbe. In WAR wiederum ist der Spieler dein Gegner und der ist nicht berechenbar. Du musst in der Lage sein auf jede Aktion deines Gegners die passende Antwort zu haben. 

Schaue dir doch in World of Warcraft mal die ganzen High Equipten Spieler an. Wenn du sie im PVP siehst dann schmieren sie ab ohne Ende. Aber im Regelfall haben sie meist nur ein grosses Mundwerk und lassen sich im PVP erst garnicht sehen unsere Profigamer. Für mich sind und bleiben die waren MMORPG Profis die DAOC Spieler. Sie haben Tag für Tag neue Schlachten geschlagen und bewiesen das sie wussten was sie da eigentlich machen.

*Spieler/ Community*

Ich denke du wirst in Warhammer Online auf dauer eine bessere Community als in WOW erleben. Das ganze wird sich am Anfang nicht bemerkbar machen, aber lass mal drei bis vier Monate vergehen und dann sind die WOW´ler sowieso wieder in Azeroth weil sie in WAR nur wenig bewegen können. Wenn ich schom immer die Fragen bekomme wie denn der Raid Content mit Endlevel ist, dann könnte ich direkt auf den Teppeich kotzen. Wie gesagt wird die Community auf dauer besser als in WOW.

*PVE/PVP Spieler*

Du wirst in WAR mit der Zeit ausschließlich auf PVP begeisterte treffen. Derzeit sind viele PVE verrückte unterwegs die aber feststellen werden das WAR im High End Spiel nicht wirklich was für sie bietet und ihre Beute auf PVP und nicht auf PVE ausgelegt ist.

*Klassen und Rassen*

Ich finde die Klassen in Warhammer Online sehr gelungen und muss sagen das es nur wenige Spiegelungen gibt. Leider wird es sich in World of Warcraft sehr einfach gemacht in den man einfach die Klassen eins zu eins Spiegelt. Es gibt auch in Warhammer Klassen die vom Grundprinzip hergesehen das selbe können, aber es gibt auch viele Klassen die einzigartig im Spiel sind.

*Bugs*

Warhammer ist zum jetzigen Stand sehr gut spielbar und so gut wie fertig. Als ich den WOW Release gespielt habe, habe ich deutlich mehr Bugs festgestellt als es in Warhammer Online der Fall ist. Morgen kommt ein grosser Patch der wieder einiges richten wird. Ich denke auch das nächste oder aber übernächste Woche dann der nächste Patch kommt und dann läuft es noch besser. Ich würde sagen du gibts WAR vier Wochen Zeit und das Spiel läuft rund.

*Fazit*

Für mich ist WAR einfach das bessere Spiel. Wie ich bereits sagte liegt die Kunst in WAR darin schöne Schlachten zu erleben und in WOW gescriptete Ereignisse zu Spielen. Wer nun was besser findet muss jeder selber wissen, aber ich als alter DAOC Hase und auch WOW Spieler weiss jetzt wieder wo er eigentlich hingehört.


Und zwar zu​


*Warhammer Online*​


----------



## teroa (12. September 2008)

wer auf PVP steht der ist auf alle fälle mit WAR besser beraten
Obwohl ich bezweifle das die wow pvpler zu war gehen da se da mehr leisten müssne für ihre items.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> wer auf PVP steht der ist auf alle fälle mit WAR besser beraten
> Obwohl ich bezweifle das die wow pvpler zu war gehen da se da mehr leisten müssne für ihre items.


Jo geb ich dir Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In WoW: 
Ich 70, ich 2 Wochen PvP (und das nicht mal jeden Tag) , ich full S2, ich Owner, ich Arena, ich S3, ich Pawner, ich Arena, ich S4, Ich RØxxØR!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Und DAOC ist wie ich auch nochmal "senfen" muss auch eindeutig >WoW selbst gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (12. September 2008)

Teste beide Spiele einfach selber aus... Zu fragen, welches von beiden denn das bessere sei, bringt genauso viel wie verschiedene Linuxuser zu fragen, welche Distri die beste ist.... Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und du musst einfach schauen, worauf du in nem Spiel am meisten wert legst..

Ich persönlich habe lange Zeit enthusiastisch WoW gespielt, ich habe die Zeiten von vor BC auch noch sehr gut im Kopf und denke gerne an die Zeit zurück. Für mich hat sich aber seit BC sehr viel verändert. Ich habe es zum Beispiel sehr genossen, meinen untoten Hexenmeister hochzuleveln, besonders in den ersten 20-30 Leveln hatte ich eine Menge Spaß. Die Atmosphäre war einfach stimmig, aber irgendwann wurde es dann eintönig. Erst habe ich es nicht wirklich wahrhaben wollen, irgendwann auf Level 58 hab ich dann aber erstmal aufgehört... Irgendwie war das einfach nicht mehr das Spiel, was ich damals angefangen hatte. Das war, muss ich dazu sagen, noch vor BC... 

Aufgehört habe ich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als damals der Patch vor BC rauskam. Dann erstmal ein halbes Jahr komplett ohne PC-Spiele.... Ich hab mich auf anderen IT-Gebieten forgebildet und dadurch auch meine jetzige Stelle als Anwendungsentwickler bekommen. Irgendwann hab ich wieder angefangen zu spielen und meinen Char auf Level 70 gelvlt. Ich hatte wieder viel Spaß mit WoW, besonders geliebt habe ich die Instanzen. Ich habe quasi nichts anderes gemacht, als zu raiden und ich Inis zu gehen. Ich kannte jede Ini auswendig. Wenn ich da an meine erste Instanz (Höhle des Wehklagens) zurückdenke... Pff ^^  Egal, anderes Thema... Auf jeden Fall hab ich durch das viele zocken den Sinn für die Realität verloren... Ich war einfach nur noch darauf aus, meinen Char besser zu equippen. Immer und immer bessere Items zu bekommen. Der Spielspaß ist dabei auf der Strecke geblieben. Das habe ich aber nicht gemerkt, ich hatte ja ein Ziel. Und ich denke es geht vielen Leuten in WoW ähnlich. Klar hatte ich in großen Raids auch mal Spaß, aber eigentlich hab ich da meine Persönlichkeit ausgeschaltet und bin nur noch nach Taktik vorgegangen bzw habe wie wild auf den Tasten rumgehämmert. Das einzigste Ziel war Platz 1 auf dem DMGmeter... Geschafft hab ich das fast jedes Mal, das gab mir ein gutes Gefühl und ich habe mich sofort zum nächsten Raid angemeldet, bzw bin sofort gefragt worden ob ich noch Zeit hätte. Eigentlich hatte ich die nicht, aber ich brauchte ja unbedingt noch Item XY... Stats verbessern. Und wenns nur 7 Intelligenzpunkte waren. So ging das immer weiter, bis ich irgendwann durch eine Freundin da rausgerissen wurde. Mit einem Mal hab ich mich wieder mehr für einen Menschen, als für das Spiel interessiert. 2 Wochen später hab ich WoW deinstalliert und es bis zum heutigen Tag auch nicht mehr angerührt... Heutzutage würd ich an WoW nicht mehr rangehen, auch wenn ich dafür Geld kriegen würde. Die Zeit des "das muss ich jetzt noch erreichen bevor ich mich auslogge...." habe ich zusammen mit dem Spiel hinter mir gelassen. Das ist aber einfach das, was PVE ausmacht. Das ist genau das, was in meinen Augen WoW ausmacht... Das ist das System, das so viele User an das Spiel fesselt, in WoW hält und Abonenntenzahlen in die Höhe schnellen lässt. 

Jetzt konzentrier ich mich auf mein RealLife und werde zum Entspannen WAR zocken. Wo da der Unterschied ist? Beim kompletten System... WAR ist einfach nicht auf diese Itemjagd ausgelegt (zumindest nach dem zu urteilen, was ich bis jetzt in der BETA und in vielen, vielen Berichten davor gesehen habe). WAR ist für mich einfach nur PVP bzw RVR und zwischendurch ein wenig PVE... Ich spiels weils Spaß macht und nicht, weil ich mich abhetzen will jetzt noch das oder das zu schaffen. In WAR gehts meiner Meinung nach viel eher um Taktik und da es sowieso nicht sooo dicke mit Instanzen gespickt ist, sehe ich auch da keine wirkliche Gefahr. 

WAR ist "schlechter" als WoW? Mag sein.. Für den Anbieter mit Sicherheit... WAR wird meiner Meinung nach NIE die Größe von WoW erreichen. Das ist aber auch gut so... Ich will kein "perfektes" Spiel, ich will Spaß. Und das bietet mir WAR, schon in der BETA, sehr wohl. Meine persönliche Entscheidung ist gefallen (auch wenn es nie wirklich die Wahl hin zu WoW gab). 

Ich danke denjenigen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, diesen Thread zu lesen. Auch wenn der jetzt ein bisschen richtung persönliche Entwicklung ausgeartet ist, so will ich das Geschriebene jetzt nicht löschen sondern lass es einfach mal als spontanen Gefühlsausbruch und persönliche Meinung zum Ganzen stehen. Vielleicht hilfts ja sogar dem Einen oder Anderen...

Ich wünsch euch jetzt noch nen schönen Abend bzw ne guten Nacht. Denn ich werd jetzt schlafen gehen. 
Anders als zu WoW-Zeiten hab ich nämlich keine Lust mehr, nächtelang durchzuzocken. Tagsüber machts sowieso mehr Spaß. Außerdem kann man dann noch RL genießen... Ein Spiel mit HAMMERgrafik, vielen Karrieremöglichkeiten, Liebe und allem, was dieses Spiel so einzigartig macht...


----------



## Pacster (12. September 2008)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Jo geb ich dir Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...du Lügner.....mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...du Lügner.....mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: y Lügner? Weil ich sage dass ich S4 habe? naja ok hab noch 2 Teile S3 bin ein ganz mieser Lügner *schäm*


----------



## mic78 (12. September 2008)

lol  finde dieses forum total belustigend wie manch leute dieses oder andere games für sich empfinden als wären die total bessesen von oder nur von überzeugt zu sein das es das einziegste was in ihrem leben nur noch zählt ..   

bin froh das ich nur gelegeinheitsspieler bin und kein dauer spieler wie die meissten das zeigt einem das hier echt  teils nur  leute sind die nur vorm rechner sitzen und das mehr als 6 stunden am tag ( oder gar mehr als 12 std. ) verbringen  

soll ich euch was sagen ich spiele zum grössten teil nur R-L online  1.  es ist um längen besser alleine schon die grafik kommt kein anderes game mit !!

                                                                                                2. es fühlt sich echt an ( kein  wunder es ist echt ) 

                                                                                                 3. ich farme und verdiene echtes gold ( naja euros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

                                                                                           fazit :  ich spiele das bessere game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (12. September 2008)

Ich warte auf Mortal.


----------



## sTereoType (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> lol  finde dieses forum total belustigend wie manch leute dieses oder andere games für sich empfinden als wären die total bessesen von oder nur von überzeugt zu sein das es das einziegste was in ihrem leben nur noch zählt ..
> 
> bin froh das ich nur gelegeinheitsspieler bin und kein dauer spieler wie die meissten das zeigt einem das hier echt  teils nur  leute sind die nur vorm rechner sitzen und das mehr als 6 stunden am tag ( oder gar mehr als 12 std. ) verbringen
> 
> ...


dann geh mal weiter spielen und ich will auch nicht wissen wie oft dir deine rechte hand kopfschmerzen vortäuscht xD so jetzt hab ich auchmal geflamed.....war mir ein inneres champangerbad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyjean (12. September 2008)

Momentan hat WoW keine Chance gegen Warhammer -> bei mir <-
:]


----------



## HGVermillion (12. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...du Lügner.....mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden.


Wenn er Horde spielt glaub ich ihm das sogar, im BG musst du nur oft gewinnen, und in der Arena kommt es in den niedrigeren auf die Combo an und im 5er auf die anderen 4 Spieler, insofern hat er schon halbwegs recht.


----------



## thorda (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> lol  finde dieses forum total belustigend wie manch leute dieses oder andere games für sich empfinden als wären die total bessesen von oder nur von überzeugt zu sein das es das einziegste was in ihrem leben nur noch zählt ..
> 
> bin froh das ich nur gelegeinheitsspieler bin und kein dauer spieler wie die meissten das zeigt einem das hier echt  teils nur  leute sind die nur vorm rechner sitzen und das mehr als 6 stunden am tag ( oder gar mehr als 12 std. ) verbringen
> 
> ...



Spielen am PC oder Konsole ist ein Hobby wie viele andere auch, somit gibt es Menschen die Versuchen andere von Ihrem Hobby zu Überzeugen. Beim Fußball z.B. gibt es auch Anhänger unterschiedlicher Vereine, warum soll das bei MMO`s anders sein? Das hat alles noch lang nichts damit zu tun das dieses Hobby (welches auch immer) das einigste ist was in deren Leben zählt. Wenn jemand nun seine Meinung über ist er dann ein ein Spinner der nichts anderes im Kopf hat, ich meine nein. (Obwohl es extreme in jedem Bereich gibt.) 

Ich Persönlich bin HDRO LTA (Life Time Abbo) Besitzer und werde beides Spielen, Herr der Ringe hat einfach Flair, und die Erweiterung wird noch mehr Atmosphäre bringen. WAR ist für mich aufgrund der PvP Inhalte interessant, das WAR eine ähnliche Atmosphäre wie HDRO bringt seh ich atm nicht. Es ist eben ein anderes Konzept. Müsste ich für beide Spiele monatlich bezahlen hätt ich echt ein Problem. Evtl. würd ich Hdro pausieren und eine Weile WAR spielen, anderseits das erste Addon kommt für HDRO....  Ich könnt noch stundenlang hin und her überlegen, aber das Problem stellt sich für mich zum Glück nicht. 
WoW... ja hab ich auch gespielt.... aber das notwendige Gefarme für was weiss ich auch immer hat mich dann dazu bewogen aufzuhören.


----------



## Targuss (12. September 2008)

Also wenn ich manchmal sehe was in der Welt abgeht... Jugendliche verprügeln grundlos Rentner usw...Menschen mit Bärten werden gefoltert, weil sie Terroristen sein könnten, man wird grundlos entlassen, bzw nur damit die Firma mehr Geld hat...
Da verstehe ich schon, dass einige flüchten und aufs RL scheißen. Wofür soll man überhaupt etwas erreichen? Da spielt man doch lieber ein MMO, wo einem das Leben leicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> lol  finde dieses forum total belustigend wie manch leute dieses oder andere games für sich empfinden als wären die total bessesen von oder nur von überzeugt zu sein das es das einziegste was in ihrem leben nur noch zählt ..
> 
> bin froh das ich nur gelegeinheitsspieler bin und kein dauer spieler wie die meissten das zeigt einem das hier echt  teils nur  leute sind die nur vorm rechner sitzen und das mehr als 6 stunden am tag ( oder gar mehr als 12 std. ) verbringen
> 
> ...



also dazu kann ich nur sagen das ich mehrere stunden pc am tag spiel und ja oft mehr als 6 und ich hab trotzdem eine exfreundinn die übrigens ich verlassen hab und die wahrscheinlich so gut aussah das die meisten sich die finger nach ihr lecken würden, desweiter hab ich eine menge freunde, bin student, nicht assozial, achte auf mein aussehen und auf meinen körper, bin extrovertiert und hab keine probleme damit mädchen anzusprechen ... habe also ein vollkommen funktionierendes sozialleben und ein hobby das sich pc spielen nennt ...

ich gehe meinem hobbie mit 100% begeisterung und initiative nach und wenn jemand behauptet ein spiel das ich mag ist schlecht werd ich mit ihm darüber diskutieren wie jeder fussballfan keine kritik auf seinem verein sitzen lassen würde ...

also mr. reallife wie läuft denn dein leben so ? was ist dein hobbie ? hast du überhaupt eins ? freundinn ? sport ?


verurteil niemanden fürs stundenlange pc spielen weil ich wette 75% der nichtspieler haben ein beschisseneres soziales umfeld als ich ...


fuck the preconceptions...


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Also wenn ich manchmal sehe was in der Welt abgeht... Jugendliche verprügeln grundlos Rentner usw...Menschen mit Bärten werden gefoltert, weil sie Terroristen sein könnten, man wird grundlos entlassen, bzw nur damit die Firma mehr Geld hat...
> Da verstehe ich schon, dass man flüchtet und aufs RL scheißt. Wofür soll man überhaupt etwas erreichen? Da spielt man doch lieber ein MMO, wo einem das Leben leicht gemacht wird.



schön das du den berichten auf ard undzdf glaubst ... leider... flop ...

flop ... flop ... flop

pc spielen ist ein hobbie wie jedes andere in dem es darum geht abzuschalten, spass zu haben und etwas distanz von den problemen des wirklichen lebens zu bekommen ... also im endeffekt genau das selbe wie jedes andere hobbie auch ... 

klar gibt es extremfälle die "süchtig" sind und die in den medien breitgetreten und generalisiert werden ... aber die gibts beim kraftsport auch siehe anabol ... doping im leistungssport ... endorphinausschüttung in allen anderen sportarten ... alles suchtauslösende mittel ...

dont fuck about the things u dont know kiddo


----------



## brenner100 (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem es nun endlich mit meinem Betakey geklappt hat, konnte ich nun einige Stunden schon den Hexenjäger und den Sigmarpriester antesten.
> Ich spiele bisher WoW (55er Jäger) und überlege zu WAR zu wechseln.
> ...



wow ein lv 55 ^^


achja und ich hab die geilsten weiba das das mal klar ist!


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> wow ein lv 55 ^^
> 
> 
> achja und ich hab die geilsten weiba das das mal klar ist!



da halt ich aber mal voll dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marush (12. September 2008)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen:

Ich hab vor ca. nem halben Jahr mit WoW aufgehört, hatte damals nen netten Pala un nen netten PvP shamie..
aber wie hier schon gesagt.. irgendwie war doch die Luft raus..
Ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf PvE (auch wegen des Zeitaufwands abends), hatte keine Lust, mich durch stressige Spätabend-Raids zu plagen :S
Und PvP/Arena war meine letzte Hoffnung.. doch da bietet mir WoW doch zu wenig Abwechslung (bis jetzt noch 3 Arenen, 4 BGs)

Darum ist wohl WAR das Beste was kommen konnte, knackige RvR-Kämpfe auf unzähligen Szenarien, kein unendliches Rumgezerge wie früher in Arathi bzw. Warsong (dank des 15Min Limits).

Aber im Endeffekt muss man doch immer sagen.. Jedem das Seine

Ich freue mich auf jeden fall auf tolle Abende in WAR, hoffe auch, dass sich noch mehr im Chat regt!

Dann wird War auf jeden Fall (für mich) das Durchstarter Game schlechthin!

MfG Marush


----------



## Evíga (12. September 2008)

Wenn du auf RP-Feeling stehst, spiel lieber HdRO. RP in WoW ist lächerlich dagegen, wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[WoW-Witze verbreiten kein RP-Feeling übrigens...]


----------



## Maxell10 (12. September 2008)

Vote 4 Close

Ist sowieso wieder ein Unnötiger  wo wiedermal WoW und War Verglichen werden.
Davon gibt es schon 1000.


----------



## Targuss (12. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> schön das du den berichten auf ard undzdf glaubst ... leider... flop ...
> 
> flop ... flop ... flop
> 
> ...



Ich wollte mit meinem Post nur sagen, dass es verständlich ist, das man kein Bock auf RL hat. Erlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, wie man einfach sein ganzes Leben damit verbringen kann, "etwas zu erreichen". Was bedeutet das überhaupt?

Ich sehe Computerspielen auch als Hobby, auch wenn ich das zB sehr viel mache, da ich durch Schule immernoch sehr viel zeit habe. 

Man kann eben, wenn man über den Sinn von allem nachdenkt, denke ich, zu 3 möglichen Dingen/sontwas kommen:
-Man erfindet irgendeinen Sinn
-Man hat einfach solange man kann Spaß (zB mit Computerspielen, Fußball, Freunden, oder sogar an seiner Arbeit)
-Man lebt perspektivlos 


Ich habe oft Probleme mich auszudrücken und dann versteht mich nur mein bester Kumpel, der einfach immer genau weiß was ich meine ;-)

Ums nochmal klarzumachen: Ich halte definitiv nicht jeden, der mehr als 3 Stunden am Pc verbringt für einen Suchti. Und die, die Suchtis sind, kann ich teilweise verstehen.


----------



## Seelenheil (12. September 2008)

mmhm.. die diskussion is schon sehr lachhaft...
ich spiele seit anfang der ende der beta wow... 
eigentlich viel zu viel... aber wie viele schon sagten irgendwann ist die luft raus...

und genau so gehts mir auch...

ich denke WAR wird eine gute alternative...

antesten und dann kann man vergleiche ziehen.. vorher bringts genau 0... 

leider hab ich keinen beta key abbekommen =(
aber naja... ^^

noch ne kleine frage.. welche klasse is am ehesten auf ranged combat aber kein caster? xD

mmhm ma wieder keine groß und kleinschreibung und zuviele punkte >.> ach egal is spät und so -.-


----------



## Targuss (12. September 2008)

Schattenkriegerin. Maschinist. Squigtreiba.


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

Seelenheil schrieb:


> mmhm.. die diskussion is schon sehr lachhaft...
> ich spiele seit anfang der ende der beta wow...
> eigentlich viel zu viel... aber wie viele schon sagten irgendwann ist die luft raus...
> 
> ...



Aber sowas von /signed

Da WoW scheinbar nur noch zu einem kleinen Prozentsatz aus jenen besteht die mit Release angefangen haben und zur Mehrheit aus jenen Newbies, die mit dem Medienhype um BC angefangen haben, wird sich das mit WotLK noch ändern. Dann werden wieder so viele wie bei BC aufhören (25% min.), und diesmal wird es keine Schwemme an neuen Spielern geben, da es kaum noch Reserven an potentiellen Spielern gibt bei WoW. Deshalb denke ich auch dass WAR ein voller Erfolg wird, auf Kosten WoWs in Europa und den USA - dennoch denke ich dass WoW seine Spielerzahlen weiterhin steigern wird, vor allem auf dem asiatischen Makrt und deswegen kaum in Bedrängnis geraten wird. Friedliche Ko-Existenz ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. September 2008)

tja, Dwarf Engi und Gobbo Squigtreiba ist ziemlich ranged  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelenheil (12. September 2008)

naja ernsthaft bedroht wird wow von keinem spiel... das wird sich auch nicht ändern...
wow hat im moment den gipfel erreicht.. es gehen hier mal ein paar da mal ein paar...
so war es mit hdr dann aoc etc. aber wow störts nicht... hey 10mio. spieler...
blizzard hat sein geschäft gemacht und investiert sein geld sinnvoll... nicht nur in wow sondern auch andere gute klassiker
siehe diablo 3 oder starcraft 2...

blizzard war immer bekannt für gute spiele... sie halten ihr wort...

nu zu WAR.. ich hab damals leider kein daoc gespielt... aber ich kenne viele leute die es gespielt haben... und wenn WAR auch nur ansatzweise so gut wird,
wie derzeit von allen gemutmaßt wird... na dann =) ab zu WAR xD

p.s. falls jmd die lust an der war beta verloren hat und nich weiß wohin mit seinem acc... ich würde gerne mal reinschauen =) 
einfach ne p.m. an mich danke xD


----------



## Shido19 (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Bei WoW kommt aber irgendwie mehr RP-Feeling auf (etwas, worauf ich Wert lege).
> Die Tavernen in WAR sehen z.B. alle gleich aus (Grundriss etc.) es gibt nichtmal Stühle zum hinsetzen etc..
> Emotes wie Witze erzählen, Schlafen usw. gibts bei WAR auch nicht.. oder ?
> 
> ...



In WAR sitzt man nicht in der Kneipe und erzähl Witze! Draußen herrscht KRIEG!!! Wenn du also gechillte Comic-Augenkrebs-Keipen-Witze-Atmospähre haben willst, dann bleib bitte bei WOW!

Danke


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (12. September 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> In WAR sitzt man nicht in der Kneipe und erzähl Witze! Draußen herrscht KRIEG!!! Wenn du also gechillte Comic-Augenkrebs-Keipen-Witze-Atmospähre haben willst, dann bleib bitte bei WOW!
> 
> Danke


Ganz davon abgesehen hat WoW wirklich absolut null mit RP zu tun. Arena PvP bzw. E-Sport sagt eigtl schon alles... (obwohl ich das selbst viel gezockt hab - aber sicher nicht des RPs wegen). Ich finde WAR da wesentlich näher am RP - Keepschlachten etc. DAS ist für mich RP. Wenn dieser Krieg gut umgesetzt wird! Der "Krieg" in WoW zwischen Horde und Allianz ist ein schlechter Witz..


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Das was der Masse gefällt muss nicht unbedingt gut sein. (wow)
Ich höre auch nicht Britney Spears oder Backstreet Boys...
Mir ist auch wayne wieviele bei wow bleiben, ich hoffe nur die kiddie-fanboy-pokemon-freaks bleiben bei wow. *LEEEEERRRROOOOOYYYY*

Für mich ist WoW - ein FanBoy-game, ich habs zwar auch 2 Jahre gespielt, aber andere wie LotRO, AoC oder eben WAR finde ich um einiges besser.

Ausserdem hat für mich persönlich WoW seinen Zenit erreicht und einiges was Blizzard versprochen hat haben sie nicht gehalten:

zb. Heldenklassen (bis jetzt gibt es diese nicht)

"PvP" (das PvP von WoW ist einfach langweilig und war nichtmal ansatzweise beim release dabei, sondern wurde langatmig nachgepatcht - BGs und Punkte für Kills - Ranglisten zb)

Und diese Features wollten sie eigentlich zum Release anbieten, nur hat es nicht funktioniert und sie nahmen es kurzerhand raus.
Bei WAR ist das PvP in der Beta schon besser als es bei WoW der Fall ist, mit epischen Schlachten, RvR, das macht ganz einfach Spass.

Die Grafik ist mir zu alt und kindlich, ich krieg mittlerweile schlimme Kopfschmerzen davon.
Die Individualisierung eines Charakters in WoW ist auch grosses Kino! (Es sieht doch früher oder später jeder gleich aus und dann auch noch wie ein Powerranger - langweilig - kindisch)
Hunderte von Stunden immer und immer wieder das gleiche Gefarme ist einfach gay. (und das resettet sich auch noch mit jedem Addon - lol - toll)
Da habe ich dann echt etwas tausende von Stunden zu investieren und dann verzauber ich mein ganzes Equipment weils nix mehr wert ist, man findet bessere grüne Sachen.......

Und in Sachen RP finde ich WoW auch nicht "den" Überflieger, toll man kann sich auf einen Sessel setzen und Bier trinken, Waaaaahnsinnsfeatures muss ich schon sagen.
Wenn die Entwickler von WARHAMMER Online das wollten würde es ca. 5 Minuten dauern dies zu "entwickeln" (roflmao) und den Patch bereitzustellen. xD
Kurz noch zum Hausdesign, der Grundriss der Häuser in WoW ist auch fast überall gleich, 3,4 verschiedene gibts da - n1!!!!!111einself

Und zum Design, das ist zwar Geschmackssache aber ich liebe die WARHAMMER-tabletops und es macht einfach total Fun in diese Welt Online einzutauchen.
Nachdem ich mir jetzt die Beta näher angesehen habe weiss ich wo meine Zukunft liegt und zwar in WARHAMMER Online Age of Reckoning!


----------



## david33 (12. September 2008)

muhahahaha



da kommt mal endlich ein game raus was Wow nach so vielen  jahren killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viele jaulen weil sie es net verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fakt ist jetzt scho eins das rvr ist um meilen besser als das von wow.(pvp)


----------



## Byrok (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> ... Ich spiele bisher WoW (55er Jäger) und überlege zu WAR zu wechseln ...



lol, du hast ja WoW mit deinem 55er gerademal angespielt^^ - also vlt. 40% von WoW gesehen (mal ganz abgesehen von den high instanzen und BG´s) - und du willst hier ernsthaft WoW mit der open beta von WAR vergleichen??? 
tschuldige, aber spar dir lieber die monatl. kosten und spiel KEINES der beiden games ... da machst du dir, papa´s geldbörse und uns einen riesen gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





david33 schrieb:


> fakt ist jetzt scho eins das rvr ist um meilen besser als das von wow.



WoW hat ein RvR system? hab ich in 3 jahren WoW irgendwas übersehen?^^


----------



## Persilein (12. September 2008)

Naja also du musst das auch so sehn das Warhammer noch in der Betaphase ist und all das was du bisher gesehn hast sich noch um einiges verändern wird . Ich hab WOW auch in der Betaphase gespielt und da war es nicht anders .

Keine Angst mit der Zeit kannst du dich dann auch auf deinen Stuhl setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim


----------



## latosa (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> ma ne frage an euch fanboys  ist WAR ein  online rollen spiel ?     wie wow ?


ist wow ein rollenspiel wenn ja seid wann? (ps. spiele everqeust2 und hdro das sind rollenspiele)


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

Leuker schrieb:


> Mir macht W.A.R jetzt in der verbugten Beta schon mehr spaß als WoW, dabei habe ich sechs 70iger chars in WoW.



naja ist kein wunder WAR ist frisch und man kennt noch ned alles in und auswendig und hat vorallem noch was zu entdecken und ziele auf die man zu "arbeiten" kann.
 Blizz hat sich halt einfach zuviel zeit mit den add-on gelassen! für meinen geschmack kommt Glitschding nen halbes jahr zu spät ! aber naja wenn man wohl der meinung ist das die Kunden sich schon irgendwie beschäftigen und ewig gespannt warten. wenn man statt seine ganze energie in 1-2 projekte zu stecken gleich mal 4 sachen parralel am laufen hat muss man sich ned wundern wenn man ned mehr in die pötte kommt.



soefsn schrieb:


> [ Für mich sind und bleiben die waren MMORPG Profis die DAOC Spieler. Sie haben Tag für Tag neue Schlachten geschlagen und bewiesen das sie wussten was sie da eigentlich machen.


naaaajaaaa ich könnt dir geschichten über Albs erzählen die täglich bewiesen haben da sie nicht wussten was sie machen. *g* naja schwam drüber ^^


----------



## Cranci (12. September 2008)

Also ich find War ist Tuausend mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du kannst uns nicht sagen das du dich mit wow auskennst mit nem level 55 Jäger du hast ja noch nichtmal ne 10 Raid geschweige 25 raid gesehen. Fang mit war an da hasse jetzt imoment wenigstens was weil ich glaub dir kaum das du lust hast noch 2 monate zu leveln wenn woltk rauskommt.


----------



## david33 (12. September 2008)

byrok nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) rvr gibed net in wow O_O


nur pvp und das seid drei jahren und sooo wenig auswahl und keine horde vs alies oo

egal leute ich bin und war seid 3 jahren wow treu und nu komm i endlich los 

mfg david


----------



## Byrok (12. September 2008)

david33 schrieb:


> byrok nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich ja gesagt^^ ... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## david33 (12. September 2008)

ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (12. September 2008)

Kurz und bündig würde ich sagen wer alleine gerne questet sollte Wow spielen auch wer nicht allzuviel zeit aufbringt sollte dabei bleiben. War ist ein game was sehr auf gruppen passierend ist und ich würde sagen das leveln ist das lästigste aber im Pvp oder sagen wir RVR ist es unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asryel (12. September 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen

Bin ich der einzige der es bis jetzt öde und leblos findet

- Chat is tod

- Umgebung trostlos

- garkein RP feeling ( müsste wenigstens ein bissl sein)

- für anfänger sehr schwer zu verstehen

- troz den farbsets usw sehen alle gleich aus ( auch wen sigmarpriester glatze haben usw alle sehen se gleich aus man kan 5 gesichter oder so ausssuchen aufjedenfall net viel)

- das PVP is genau so wie WoW bis jetzt (außer das mit dem Rang(  genau wie DaoC) und erfahrung ).

- ich hoffe das es noch besser wird ( ich weis ist ja noch die Beta des wegen bin ich ja noch guter dinge )


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Ich habe lange WoW gespielt und werde jetzt auch mit WAR anfangen. Wie schon jemand hier ausführlich bemerkt hat, ist es die Item-Spirale in WoW, welche die Leute so sehr fesselt.

Anders als viele hier, erhoffe ich mir aber ebenso eine solche Spirale für WAR. Wenn in WAR schon nach 1 Monat die ersten Leute alles erreicht haben, was es zu erreichen gibt, dann wird das Spiel sich nicht lange halten können und der erwarete Erfolg wird ausbleiben. PVP und RV ist zwar lustig, aber wenn es keine "Belohnung" dafür gibt, welche auch für die investierten Stunden sinnvoll entlohnt, dann machen die meisten Leute das nicht. Das ist fast schon ein Naturgesetz...

Es gibt zwar eine Zielgruppe, der es egal ist ob sie nun bessere items kriegen, wenn sie mehr in das Spiel investieren, aber dieser Teil der MMO-Kundschaft spielt wohl derzeit schon HDRO und ist sehr klein - viel zu klein um WAR so erfolgreich zu machen wie Mythic sich das erhofft.  Zusätzlich ist für diese Leute wohl HDRO das bessere Spiel. Außerdem bin ich erwachsen genug nicht im Frust zu versinken, wenn ich eben nicht das beste Item habe, da ich meine Zeit anders verbringen will.

Zum "item-reset" bei Addons in WoW:
Bitte setzt euch hin und denkt mal vernünftig über folgendes nach: "Wie gestalte ich ein Addon so, dass der bereits high-level Spieler es attraktiv findet, mit vielen neuen Sachen, die es zu erobern gilt und für die es sich lohnt weiterzuspielen?" und gleichzeitig: "Wie gestalte ich ein Addon so, dass Neueinsteiger nach 2 Jahren Content-Patches und 1 Addon nicht erstmal 8 Monate powerspielen müssen um mit ihrem bereits high-level Spieler zusammen das Spiel zu erleben?"
Gerade wegen des Item-Resets ist WoW so erfolgreich, weil damit sichergestellt wird, dass Neueinsteiger immer noch vernünftig nachziehn können, indem sie einen Raid/Farmteil des Spiels komplett überspringen können. Anderes gesagt: "Wäre das Spiel konstant aufbauend, würde es spätestens nach 2 Jahren kaum noch Neueinsteiger geben, aber im Verhältnis zunehmend Leute, die aufhören. Die Lebensdauer des Produkts WoW wäre viel viel kürzer gewesen..."

In HDRO kommen die Minen von Moria nun und bereits jetzt heulen die Leute, dass ihr geliebtes Spaltenset wohl nichts mehr wert sein wird. Für mich verhält sich das genau andersrum, wenn im Addon das Spaltenset nach wie vor das Maß aller Dinge ist, wieso zur Hölle sollte ich dann das Addon kaufen, geschweige denn dort in eine Instanze gehen, usw. ?
Das Gebiet anschaun reicht als Content in einem MMO für mich einfach nicht, dafür braucht man 1 Woche und das wars. Auch bin ich nicht der RPler, mein Sozialleben habe ich im RL, das ist dort gut gefestigt und ich spiele MMOs aus demselben Grund aus dem ich früher schon offline oder Netzwerk RPGs gespielt habe: Leveln, Items, Stats, Loot, Style, Armorsets usw. Es macht mir Spass meinen Avatar weiterzuentwickeln. 
Klar gibt es auch Community, Freunde, Teamspeak, usw. aber der Kern der Sache ist für mich ganz klar (und wahrscheinlich auch für 10 Mio. WoW Spieler) die Charentwicklung. Fällt diese flach, geht auch das Game baden (früher oder später) und selbst HDRO könnte wahrscheinlich von den reinen RPlern, die es vielleicht gar nicht über Stufe 20 schaffen weil man für RP bloß den Chat braucht, auf Dauer nicht leben (daher gibt es dann eben Taten, Buch Patches mit neuen Inhalten und andere lustige farm-Geschichten um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten).

Professionalitlät der Spieler:
Die Professionalität der Spieler in westlichen MMOs ist in WoW mit Abstand am Größten. Irgendjemand hier hat behauptet dem wäre nicht so - der hat keine Ahnung. High-End Raids (Nihilum and friends lassen grüßen) sind ein sehr sehr harter Wettbewerb und genauso ist es mit der Arena (Wertung 2200+ erreichen) den es in dieser Form in keinem MMO gibt und schon gar nicht in DAoC gab.

In WoW ergibt sich das aus der großen Spielerzahl (i.e. bei 10 Mio Leuten sind zwar auch mehr ungebildete, schimpfende Rüpel dabei, aber genauso sind auch mehr pro-gamer, welche ihre chars und Spielweisen bis ins geringste Detail optimieren) und der Tatsache, dass WoW versucht immer nach oben hin Raum zu geben. Wo es was zu erreichen gibt, da sind Leute zur Stelle die es versuchen = aktiver Wettbewerb und der belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft und verbessert die Leistung der Einzelnen.

Fazit:

Wem das Prinzip des "Farmens" zuwider ist, der sollte mit MMOs grundsätzlich aufhören. Mir persönlich ist es mittlerweile zuwider, es immer in demselben Spiel zu betreiben (WoW) und ich mache sozusagen einen Tapetenwechsel zu WAR.
Farmen aber fängt schon beim Gameplay von MMOs an:
Man hat eine Rotation, die schlägt man / casted man im Regelfall...
Man hat Berufe, dafür braucht man Zutaten und die fallen nicht vom Himmel...
Man hat Titel für Taten, dafür muss man meist x Anzahl von y töten...
Man hat Quests für die man x tun muss um y zu bekommen...
Man muss x mobs für y Erfahrung töten...
Das trifft auf alle MMOs zu, von denen es hier die verschiedensten Anhänger gibt. 

Für mich zählt dabei hauptsächlich, dass die Belohnung auch dem Aufwand entsprechen muss. Krass ausgedrückt, machen wohl 99% der Spieler das Quest "Tötet 10000000 Mio Eber für 1 Erfahrungspunkt" eher nicht, sondern konzentrieren sich auf andere Dinge und im Notfall andere Spiele. 
Andersrum geht auch das Konzept "Töte 1 Eber für Maxlvl und alle items" nicht auf, da jeder nach 1 Minute fertig wäre. Ein MMO ist wahrscheinlich in seinen Grundzügen (andere Faktoren wie Grafik, Sound, etc. ähnlich gut) genauso erfolgreich, wie gut die Balance zwischen diesen Extremen gewählt ist. Der Markt zeigt, dass derzeit WoW bei weitem die beste Balance für den Großteil der MMO Spieler gefunden hat...und ums nochmal zu sagen bevor wieder Argumente kommen, welche damit nichts zu tun haben: Der Markt an Spielern, welche ihren Charakter nicht durch items(oder skills, ruffähigkeiten, egal was) verbessern wollen ist sehr sehr klein und damit kommen keine 500,000 Spieler auf Dauer zu WAR.

Frei zitiert von Mythic 'Wir wollen zeigen, dass nicht nur Blizzard ein MMO machen kann welches die Masse anspricht und ca. 500.000 Spieler sind vorerst angestrebt' (so in etwa hat das der Chef von Mythic ausgedrückt) (Quelle: http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2008/09/02/...-age-of-conan/)


----------



## kraxxler (12. September 2008)

Also, zu den Quest, kannst u das mit 55 schlecht beurteilen, in WAr gibt es auch viele kill quests, und abwechlungsreiche.
In WoW gibt es ab lv 60 ( darunter nicht so) auch spannende q reihen, und wenn du beta show bzw buffedshow siehst, kann man sehen das es viele abwechlungsreiche qs geben wird, zb auch kanonenschiessen.
Ausserdem wird es in Wow auch gutes pvp geben, mit zerstörbaren gebäuden und waffen.
Wenn jemand von WoW zu WAR wecheln will, sollte er auf jedenfall 70% seiner zeit in wow mit pvp verbracht haben, denn das ist der hauptaspekt dort.
WAR ist deshalb für PVE spieler !meiner Meinung nach! nicht zu empfelen, da wie auch gesagt von mythic, alles vom pvp abhängt,
wie zb die inis und public q gebiete.
Ausserdem ist es gut, dass es in wow kein rvr gibt, denn in den bg ist an manchen tagen schon ein kraxxe verhältniss zwischen alli und horde,
und wenn jezgtz in WAR eine Fraktion auf einem server übervorteilt ist, ist der server im A*** weil ich denke wenn die gegner andauernt vor deinen toren stehen, dassdu nach einer zeit auch zu der siegerfraktion wechelst.
Desegen isses in WoW gut, dass es klare grenzen zwischen PvE und PvP gibt.
Heisst in WAR wird man kaum zum lvn kommen(siehe schlingdorntal in wow)


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

Ich spiele wie viele andere seit 3,5 jahren wow. Das es n sehr gutes spiel is darüber brauchen wir ja nicht zu reden. Nur is wie bei vielen nach 3 jahren die Luft raus. Hatte mich zwar aufs addon gefreut und das ich mit meiner schami nu sheepen kann, aber als als ne freundin im TS sagte. "Irgendwie macht Blizzard mit dem addon ne Einheits-Scheisse. Jede Klasse bekommt was von ner anderen Klasse." Da is mir dann so der gedanke gekommen, mal die kompletten patchnotes zu lesen und nicht nur die vom Schami, und da is mir aufgefallen das sie recht hat. Was mich aber am meisten stört ist, das die alte welt und ja dann auch BC tot is. Und ganz wichtig, das ALLES was man sich erarbeitet hat, fürn arsch is, da man ja von vorne anfangen muß. Irgendwann is auch genug. Für mich zeigt es nur zu deutlich das blizzard nur Geld machen will, weil man hätte das evige auf-lvln auch anders gestalten können. Das PVP kotzt mich in WOW schon seit ewigkeiten an. immer dieses rundenbasierende, immer das gleiche... und dannn mit BC auch noch die absolut hirnrissige Arena. Ich finde blizz hat das PVP kaputt gemacht.
UND ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER RICHTIGES PVP SO WIE IN DAOC !!!!

Deshalb hoffe ich das GOA die Patches schnell übersetzt das das so gut äuft wie in WOW. Mythic viele verbesserungen mit patches bringt und die bisherigen gemeldeten Fehler behebt.
Dann denke ich, kann der ANGIFF auf die Feinde und auf Blizzards marktführung begonnen werden.

Zum TE: Vergleichen bringt hier nichts da es 2 unterschiedliche spiele sind. Außerdem WOW is seit 3,5 jahren auf dem markt, du kannst aber von nem neuen mmo nicht erwarten das es wow kopiert damit es deinen erwartungen gerecht wird damit alles drin is was du bei wow so hast. War wird eben anders, besser eben einfach WAAAAGH!!!


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

@ Kraxxler dein Post zeigt, dass du 0 Ahnung hast von WAR.

Man kann in WAR PVE spielen ohne jemals überhaupt PVP betreiben zu müssen, wenn man das nicht will...

@Annaja Item-Entwertung ist 2 Posts weiter oben beschrieben, das muss es geben...


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Anders als viele hier, erhoffe ich mir aber ebenso eine solche Spirale für WAR. Wenn in WAR schon nach 1 Monat die ersten Leute alles erreicht haben, was es zu erreichen gibt, dann wird das Spiel sich nicht lange halten können und der erwarete Erfolg wird ausbleiben. PVP und RV ist zwar lustig, aber wenn es keine "Belohnung" dafür gibt, welche auch für die investierten Stunden sinnvoll entlohnt, dann machen die meisten Leute das nicht. Das ist fast schon ein Naturgesetz...



in WoW sind die lila teile deer motor in WAR wirds der Reichsrang sein. ich bezweifle allerdings stark das du da in einem monat 80 bist (zumal ich hier mal orakeln möchte das der bestimmt auch im laufe der zeit angehoben wird])


----------



## taribar (12. September 2008)

Leute hört doch bitte auf die mmo`s zu vergleichen!

Das is sowas von hirnrissig. Alle mmo`s haben ihr eigenen charme und schwerpunkte!


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> alles vom pvp abhängt, wie zb die inis und public q gebiete.



Man kann in innis RVR machen? oO




kraxxler schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es gut, dass es in wow kein rvr gibt, denn in den bg ist an manchen tagen schon ein kraxxe verhältniss zwischen alli und horde,



schon mal ne schlacht gesehen wo es IMMER zahlenmäßig gleich ist?
wow-pvp is einfach nur langweilig.
machste BG haste immer das selbe und die belohung is mehr als mies.
machste Arena, haste top belohnung mußt aber auch überdurchschnittlich gut sein und mußt das spielprinzip mögen.

und da ich Arena nicht mag und es auch nicht betreibe, muß ich mir den 08/15-crap ausm BG holen, sry aber das is absolut der größte mist den blizz gemacht hat


----------



## Chunthoor (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Ich spiele bisher WoW (55er Jäger) und überlege zu WAR zu wechseln.
> Meine Zeit langt gerade (noch) für eines der Beiden Spiele und ich bin auch nicht gewillt für zwei MMORPG's die monatlichen Gebühren zu berappen.


Wenn Du grade erst bei lvl 55 bist und jetzt schon überlegst zu wechseln, solltest Du es auf jeden Fall tun, denn dann scheint Dir WoW nicht wirklich viel zu bringen. Außerdem hast Du wirklich gute Sachen wie MC, Ony oder Naxx aus vor BC Zeiten bereits verpasst und wirst sie wascheinlich auch niemals sehen. Genauso wird es Dir wascheinlich mit den BC Endgame Inis gehen. Tu Dir selber den Gefallen und wechsel zu WAR, da kannst Du wenigstens von Anfang an mit dabei sein und alles erleben was in Zukunft so kommt und mußt Dir irgendwann ncioht anhören was Du alles verpasst hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



asryel schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen
> 
> Bin ich der einzige der es bis jetzt öde und leblos findet
> 
> ...


Dazu kann ich nur sagen ...

- Der Chat ist noch nicht ausgereift, aber wenn Du in einer Gruppe oder einem Krieszug erstmal anfängst tauen sie meißten Spieler schnell auf und machen mit.

- Mit der trostlosen Umgebung kann ich Dir nur bedingt zustimmen. Ich hoffe mal das die Grafik sich noch etwas ändert vor dem Start, aber selbst wenn nicht ... persönlich bin ich froh keine Comic Grafik mehr ertragen zu müssen.

- Das RP Felling finde ich auch bei WoW eher trostlos, es sei denn Du bist auf einem RP Server. In dieser Hinsicht ist HdRO um einiges besser. Allerdings warte ich auch in diesem Fall erstmal den Start ab und schaue wie es sich denn mit der Spielerschaft entwickelt.

- Ob es für Anfänger schwer zu verstehne ist oder nicht kann ich leider nicht beantworten da ich keiner mehr bin. Allerdings hat man immer die Möglichkeit andere Spieler um Rat zu fragen.

- Beim Vorwurf des immmer gleichen Aussehens kann ich Dir nicht wirklich wiedersprechen, denn im Augenblick holen sich alle Leute die Items aus den PQ´s und ähneln sich auf den ersten Blick schon etwas. Aber hast Du Dir mal die Anfangsbereiche von anderem MMo´s angesehen? Da rennen auch alle im gleichen Outfit rum und niemanden stört es. Und bei WAR findet man doch viel mehr Details an den einzelnen Charakteren. Man muß nur mal genau hinschauen.

- Ich finde, das sich das PVP definitiv nicht mit dem von WoW vergleichen lässt. Ja, das erste BG bei den Menschen hat vom Aufbau und Ablauf her natürlich starke Ähnlichkeit mit dem Arathi Becken, aber damit ist es doch nicht getan. Es gibt genügend open RvR Bereiche im Spiel an denen man sich beteiligen kann wenn man möchte. Und open PvP ist etwas bei dem Blizz mit WoW bisher vollständig versagt hat.

- Bei Deinem letzen Punkt kann ich DIr einfach nur Recht geben ... es ist eine Beta und wir wollen doch alle, daß es noch besser wird!

In diesem Sinne ... have Fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Man kann in WAR PVE spielen ohne jemals überhaupt PVP betreiben zu müssen, wenn man das nicht will...nur wär das halt wie wenn ich WoW spielen würde und nie in eine ini gehn würde sprich es ist möglich aber ob es spassig ist auf lange zeit ist zu bezweifeln.



@Oldboy hoffe bist ned böse das ich den satz verlängert hab habs ja auch in den quote geschrieben. wenn doch PN und ich änders ab.


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @Annaja Item-Entwertung ist 2 Posts weiter oben beschrieben, das muss es geben...



nö muß es nicht, DAoC hats vorgemacht, da gab es keine itementwertung und auch keine lvl-anhebung.

Ich kann nur hoffen das Mythic in WAR keine lvl-anhebung macht


----------



## colamix (12. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Lol "Mit WAR ist ein neuer Meilenstein in die MMO Szene getreten und ich denke, dass Warhammer die nächsten Jahre das Feld für sich erobert"
> 
> Das Glaube ich nicht, War ist ein Staubkrümel!!  WoW wird für immer die Nummer 1 Bleiben auch wenn es euch nicht Passt.




bist du aucha uf wow szene angemeldet? könnte man meinen weil da die größten fanboys rum rennen :O aber das thema hatte man ja schon 10000 mal. abwarten in nem jahr wirst du wohl dumm aus der wäsche glotzen.


----------



## radexbuff (12. September 2008)

Also das ist mal der hammer die Grafik von WOW sol WAS? ich weis langsam net was diese wowler noch alles ihrer Blizzardcrew in den hintern schieben.

Die WAR Grafik ist sehr in längen und maßen detailierter, schärfer und effektvoller. Von den Flammen einer Windmühle bis hin zum Wasser.
Ich spiele mit gestochen scharfer Grafik auf 1900x1200, während bei wow trotz hd Auflösung alles verschwommen wirkt.

Spielerisch gesehen macht War spass, immer was zu erledigen, Puplics und haufen weise BGs und RvR im lvl 8 Questgebiet, besonders 
das Interface ist übelst überdacht, alles kann man individuell gestallten und der wälzer (der auch die quest verwaltet) ist wie auf seite 2 diskutiert
professioneller oder höher gebildet. in menüführung was auf jedenfall mind. 20% des spiels ausmacht ist war sieger (keine addons mehr laden juhu)

Und wenn ich mir die rüstungssets der bisher nur Npcs ansehe oder den Tempel des Sigmar in Altdorf, einzigartige Atmosphare und Detailliebe

Mein persöhnlicher Eindruck der Beta


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Ich empfinde es gerade als erschreckend, wie sich hier manche über die RoXX0r in WoW aufregen, und sich gleich aber als die besseren Onlinespieler darstellen, weil sie WAR spielen werden. Das ist eine Überheblichkeit sondersgleichen und ist nichts anderes als wenn einer in WoW versucht sich durch Items abzuheben vom Pöbel. Das ist m.E. auch Spielunabhängig, sondern es ist einfach eine Charaktersache.

Zum Thema selbst kann ich eh nicht viel schreiben, da ich beides spielen werde. Ich bin übrigens einer, der seit Release spielt und immer noch Spaß an WoW hat. Was mich nicht hindert WAR zu spielen, da es mir auch gefällt. Ich weiß allerdings, wo die Stärken und Schwächen liegen bzw. liegen werden.

Schreibe ich jetzt die Schwächen von WoW, wird mir zugejubelt. Schreibe ich von den Schwächen in WAR, werde ich geflamed und als WoW-Fanboy hingestellt. Also äußer ich mich nicht weiter dazu.


----------



## Alsi (12. September 2008)

Naja was den RVR angeht werden sich echt noch einige umschauen wenn ich in den Szenarios gesehen habe wie einzelne Leute rumgerannt sind und haben versucht "rumzuroxxern" und dann down gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Die Leute die von WoW kommen oder "fraggeile" CSS Spieler sind sollten sich vor Augen führen WAR ist ein Teamspiel und es kommt aufs Teamplay an. Da lässt sich WAR eher mit DAoC vergleichen.


----------



## Xeetak (12. September 2008)

WoW besser als WAR? im leben nich ^^ die von schneesturm wissen doch gar nich mehr was sie machen sollen... da bringen sie addons raus und lassen quasi alle spieler von 0 anfangen damit es ma etwas "spielspaß" reinbringt..


----------



## Byrok (12. September 2008)

besser, schlechter, usw. is doch egal oder? wer es spielen will ok, wer nicht auch ok - aber langsam glaube ich, alljene, welche hier soooo gegen WoW sind, haben in WoW nix erreicht und frusten sich nun hier einen runter ^^


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> in WoW sind die lila teile deer motor in WAR wirds der Reichsrang sein. ich bezweifle allerdings stark das du da in einem monat 80 bist (zumal ich hier mal orakeln möchte das der bestimmt auch im laufe der zeit angehoben wird])




Guter Punkt übrigens!

Nehmen wir an, man hat Rufrang 80 erreicht und die damit verbundenen Rüstungen erlangt. Monatelanges RvR und Szenarien waren dafür notwendig. Nun wird der Rufrang auf 100 angehoben, verbunden mit einem noch besseren Set. Tja, eigentlich müsste man sich fragen, wofür man sich monatelang den Allerwertesten abgespielt hat, da das RR80 Set ist ja nun quasi nicht mehr State of the art.

Selbst das Argument, dass RvR ja mehr Spaß macht als in WoW Raidinstanzen oder Arena/BG zu farmen zieht da nicht, denn wer Dinge in einem Spiel tut, die ihm keinen Spaß machen, der tut mir leid. Ich will damit sagen, dass es durchaus Leute gibt, die auch beim monatelangem PvE-Raiden Spaß haben. Oder wie heisst es so schön in der Werbung: Spaß ist was ihr draus macht.

Daher gebe ich OldboyX komplett recht, jedes MMORPG braucht einen Motor, welches zum Weiterspielen motiviert. Das wird auch Mythic machen, in welcher Form wird man sehen. Die "verhasste" Itemspirale in WoW funktioniert jedenfalls. RvR hat bei DAoC auch funktioniert, die Frage wird sein ob es bei der heutigen MMORPG Spielergeneration noch funktioniert. Das wird sich Mythic, besonders aber EA ansehen.


----------



## Shrukan (12. September 2008)

WoW seit drei Jahren gespielt.
Wrath of the Lich King Beta am teilnehmen.
Warhammer Beta am teilnehmen.
Warhammer bald richtig spielen
WoW schon abgemeldet!

So mal grob was ich so von den beiden Spielen schon kenne.
Ich finde einfach WoW ist ausgelutscht.
Mit dem Addon kommt wieder massig neuer Content.
Geht das alles wieder von vorne los...
wie bei Bc.
Außerdem mit Arena und PvP hat es sich eh den Rest kaputt gemacht.
Ich habe Hexe + Schami gespielt. Du hast gegen manche Kombos keine Chance.
Und da ich viel PvP spiele erhoffe ich mir in WAR Besserung.

Und ich muss sagen! Es macht viel mehr Spaß!
Mal was ganz Neues zu erleben nach 3 Jahren.
Mit vielen Orks in einer Schlachtgruppe offene Quests machen.
Die schöne Welt genießen, das ausgewogene RvR.
Und hey ich hab mich verliebt in die Rüstung von den Schwarzorks.
Die sehen einfach heftig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung, wenn Mythic und GOA (EA) alles richtig macht, wird WoW bald einen ernsthaften Konkurrenten kriegen.
WAR > WoW > AOC


----------



## Vatertod (12. September 2008)

Alsi schrieb:


> Naja was den RVR angeht werden sich echt noch einige umschauen wenn ich in den Szenarios gesehen habe wie einzelne Leute rumgerannt sind und haben versucht "rumzuroxxern" und dann down gegangen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja, wenn ich mir die szenarien so anschaue, da laufen zeloten rum, um sie herum sterben die caster und tanks und sie? sie versuchen schaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . tanks die sich hinter der reihen der caster verstecken. ungarded healer. Die leute müssen wohl noch viel lernen und viele werden wohl echt falsche klassen wählen; MS-Krieger oder Shadow-priests gibts bei war numal nicht. Aber umso mehr heilungsbedarf. Aber das geht noch nicht in die rübe aller supporter rein.


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Guter Punkt übrigens!
> 
> Nehmen wir an, man hat Rufrang 80 erreicht und die damit verbundenen Rüstungen erlangt. Monatelanges RvR und Szenarien waren dafür notwendig. Nun wird der Rufrang auf 100 angehoben, verbunden mit einem noch besseren Set. Tja, eigentlich müsste man sich fragen, wofür man sich monatelang den Allerwertesten abgespielt hat, da das RR80 Set ist ja nun quasi nicht mehr State of the art.



nun ja ich bin von meiner aussage wiedermal von Daoc aus gegangen und in DaoC hat es  jahre gebraucht um den max rang zu erreichen und es gab bei meinen ausscheiden ned mal ne handvoll leute die selbigen rang inne hatten (nach 5 jahren spieln) .

Und deinen fehler im denken seh ich darin ,das du da zusehr in dem WoW denkmuster fährst,zumindest in DaoC war es das man in RvR gegangen ist weil man sich mit andern reichen scharmützel liefern wollte ,denen mal so richtig eins einschenken oder denen nen keep/relikt/turm klaun wollte und da dann die gildenfahne hissen wollte und nicht nur  weil RvR einem nen Tolles item gegeben hat. Das ist doch imo im WoW PvP ( in meinen augen) der knackpunkt für viele ist da PvP nur mittel zum Zweck um an was lilanes zu kommen und ned weil sie sich gern mit andern auf die mütze prügeln .dazu kommt halt noch das man auch beim verliern punkte/marken bekommt es zwar also länger dauert aber man kommt trozdem ans ziel.Sprich beim WoW PvP fehlt so bissel das "an der Ehre packen" .
Sprich in DaoC war der motor geile kämpfe und den nächsten RR zu erreichen eher 2. rangig.wenn es gele kämpfe/schlachten UND schön ReichsPunkte (RPs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gab um so besser ^^

Naja was die Set teile in WAR angeht ka wie da die stat unterschiede sind. bzw weiss ich ehrlich gesagt ned mal wie es in WAR mit den stats geregelt ist ,es also so läuft wie in DaoC es ein Cap gibt (was gerade in sachen temp baun ne geile angelegenheit war)  oder obs wie in WoW geregelt ist das alles offen ist und man bis ultimo drauflegen kann.
Wenns wie in DaoC geregelt ist dann brauchste dir über die set teile nun wirklich keine gedanken machen solltes eher in richtung WoW gehn kann ich deine bedenken durchaus verstehn und es  würde mir ähnlich gehn. aber wie gesagt bin da planlos imo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (12. September 2008)

Aber, und das macht alle Spekulationen hier eh zu nichte, weiß keiner wie das Endgame sich im Endeffekt bei War entwickelt.

Städte Raiden, Rvr usw... auch du muss die Motivation irgend wo her kommen. Wie macht man das? Natürlich durch Items. Seien es Rüstungen , Waffen oder Talismenner (ka ob das so richtig ist).

Auch bei War wird es irgend wann eine Spirale geben.

Anders wird das nicht funktionieren.

Ich glaube kaum, dass nur durch Pvp machen ohne irgend welche Items, die Motivation lange anhält.

Aber warten wir es ab. 

Im Endeffekt kann man sehr wohl parallelen ziehen zwischen den beiden Spielen. Nur der Schwerpunkt liegt im Spielerischen beiden wo anders.

Gruß


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

monthy schrieb:


> Städte Raiden, Rvr usw... auch du muss die Motivation irgend wo her kommen. Wie macht man das? Natürlich durch Items. Seien es Rüstungen , Waffen oder Talismenner (ka ob das so richtig ist).



quark hoch 3  sorry aber das ist WoW-denken !es wär wirklich traurig wenn die WAR-Comm nur in RvR gehn würde weil sie da was lilanes bekommen würden aber daran glaub ich ned dazu hab ich zulang DaoC gespielt und zu kurz WoW .bzw kann man gut sehn das das "an der ehre packen" durchaus auch in WoW ganz gut funzt (zumindest bei uns auf der Liga) da kommen sehr schnell deffer zusammen wenn die Allis mal eine "unserer" hauptstädte angreift und das selbe prinzip wird in WAR bedeutend ausgeprägter sein.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> quark hoch 3  sorry aber das ist WoW-denken !es wär wirklich traurig wenn die WAR-Comm nur in RvR gehn würde weil sie da was lilanes bekommen würden aber daran glaub ich ned dazu hab ich zulang DaoC gespielt und zu kurz WoW .bzw kann man gut sehn das das "an der ehre packen" durchaus auch in WoW ganz gut funzt (zumindest bei uns auf der Liga) da kommen sehr schnell deffer zusammen wenn die Allis mal eine "unserer" hauptstädte angreift und das selbe prinzip wird in WAR bedeutend ausgeprägter sein.


Diese Leute merken das spätestens dann...wenn sie wochenlang ihr lila Set "gefarmt" haben und dann im RvR trotzdem von einem grün angezogenen weggemoscht werden...WAR ist anders....WAR ist *kein* WoW


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Schreibe ich jetzt die Schwächen von WoW, wird mir zugejubelt. Schreibe ich von den Schwächen in WAR, werde ich geflamed und als WoW-Fanboy hingestellt. Also äußer ich mich nicht weiter dazu.



Naja liegt daran das War halt Schwächen hat ohne Ende, welche auch die War Fanboys sehen. Aber anstatt drüber zu stehen weils ne beta ist, und darauf hinzuweißen das sich ein mmo entwickelt, sind viele selbst unsicher. Und sowas äusert sich als Flame.

Ich mein das viele entteuscht sind kann man sich doch vorstellen weils eben ne beta ist. Ausserdem hat das Spiel 0 mit RP zu tun.
Wer sagt WoW ist kein mmorpg der sollte mal War spielen... es wurden alle RP Aspekte rausgenommen mit der Begründung im Krieg ist kein Platz für RP...  netmal gehen kann man im Krieg


----------



## Black83 (12. September 2008)

WoW verkommt zum e-sport Kommerz Müll und darauf hab ich kein Bock.

-Schneller lvln wenn man sich einen 2t Account kauft...das war für mich das aus, danach wurd nimmer verlängert.
-Permanent goodies für Leute die Blizz extra Cash innen Rachen schmeißen, wie z.b. mit Messen während 3-Jahres-Abos einen Dreck wert sind.
-Arena welche bessere Items abwirft wie das mühevolle rumschlagen mit 24 Leuten und Durchknüppeln durch ewig lange raids.
-Seit 3 Jahren sehe ich keine Entwicklung in WoW, immer nur Resets am laufendem Band mit MASSIG "rebalancing" der Klassen, so hart das man auf einmal eine Klasse bekommt die man garnicht spielen wollte. Aus nem Schami und Pala wird einfach mal ein Heiler und aus Priestern DDs die im Heilen den anderen Hybriden unterlegen sind...hallo?
-Alles wird angeglichen, jeder kommt allein zurecht - wozu MMO?

WAR ist zwar schlampiger und unfertiger, bietet aber mehr Inhalt in kurzer Zeit. 
Vor allem kann man alle Spielinhalte nutzen ohne zum Freak zu werden !
In WoW ist einfach ALLES EXTREMST gestreckt. Das game wäre in 2 Tagen durch wenn man nicht so dermaßen brutale Laufwege hätte oder Monatelang am Rufsystem zu kauen hat (immer das selbe machen).
Das PvP wird einfach nicht ausgebaut...wie geil wäre so ein BG mit einer Burg in der Mitte um die man sich kloppt...
Neue Klassen gibt es auch kaum und wenn, dann sind sie auf beiden Seiten gleich....

Das ist WoW.
Anfangs sehr gut, am Ende das schlechteste Spiel was ich jeh sah - ach was, das ist kein Spiel mehr, das ist Arbeit !

Fazit:
Ich geh zu WAR über. Sollte das game erfolgreich sein, so wird auch WoW nachziehn und gescheites PvP / Housing / Crafting einführen.
Haben ja schon angefangen mit dem PvP -> PvE Transfer.
Was ein riesen Sprung von der damaligen Aussage das dies nicht fair ist weil lvln auf PvP Servern schwieriger ist.  
Wo ist deren Moral nun hin wo es um $$$ geht?....Blizz goes EA.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Und deinen fehler im denken seh ich darin ,das du da zusehr in dem WoW denkmuster fährst,zumindest in DaoC war es das man in RvR gegangen ist weil man sich mit andern reichen scharmützel liefern wollte ,denen mal so richtig eins einschenken oder denen nen keep/relikt/turm klaun wollte und da dann die gildenfahne hissen wollte und nicht nur  weil RvR einem nen Tolles item gegeben hat. Das ist doch imo im WoW PvP ( in meinen augen) der knackpunkt für viele ist da PvP nur mittel zum Zweck um an was lilanes zu kommen und ned weil sie sich gern mit andern auf die mütze prügeln .dazu kommt halt noch das man auch beim verliern punkte/marken bekommt es zwar also länger dauert aber man kommt trozdem ans ziel.Sprich beim WoW PvP fehlt so bissel das "an der Ehre packen" .
> Sprich in DaoC war der motor geile kämpfe und den nächsten RR zu erreichen eher 2. rangig.wenn es gele kämpfe/schlachten UND schön ReichsPunkte (RPs
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Vorlage. Die Frage ist halt, ob es für die heutige MMORPG Generation, die überwiegend WoW gespielt hat, noch ausreicht einfach den Gegner umzumoshen oder Fahnen zu hissen? Diese Frage wird sich auch Mythic und EA stellen und sollte WAR bis dahin mehr als erwartet für klingelnde Kassen sorgen, so wird sich gerade EA überlegen wie man die Kuh weiter melken kann. Da werden dann sicherlich Statistiken bemüht und dier Serverpopulationen im Auge behalten. Stellen sie fest, dass im Endcontent viele aufhören, werden sie sich fragen warum ist das so etc.pp.

Der Blick zu WoW wird zwangsläufig kommen. Das Ergebnis KANN sein, dass sie dann ein ähnliches Konzept wie WoW und seinen "Schneller, Höher, Weiter"-Prinzip verfolgen. Muss natürlich nicht, aber die Gefahr ist gegeben.

Übrigens spiele ich in WoW auch PvP aus Spaß an der Freude, dass da nebenbei Items rausspringen, ist natürlich ein netter Nebeneffekt. Was mir in WoW fehlt, ist der globale Konflikt und eben Open PvP. Auch wenn WotLK genau meinen Geschmack treffen wird (was ich von mir bekannten Betatestern höre klingt echt super), so wird das neue Open PvP Gebiet - was offensichtlich an WAR's RvR angelehnt ist - diesen Zustand wohl nicht ändern. Auch deshalb gebe ich WAR eine langfristige Chance.

Obwohl mir WoW nach wie vor gefällt, will ich nicht bestreiten dass es Spieler in Genre gebracht und vorallem "Erzogen" hat, die Diablomäßig denken. Ich will für das was ich mache belohnt werden. Ich hab das in der CB schon bemerkt, als eine ganze Gruppe den Kämpfen im T1 RvR Gebiet von Imperium/Chaos ausgewichen ist und sich gegenseitig die Schlachtfeldziele genommen haben, weil die ja am meisten Reichsrangpunkte gaben. Mir war sofort klar, dass die von WoW kommen.


----------



## monthy (12. September 2008)

Das hat bei mir nichts mit WOW denken zu tun. Es ist tatsache. Und wie schon über mir geschrieben wurde, werden sich die Entwickler auch bei anderen Spielen umschauen. Immerhin geht es hier um Geld. Viel Geld. Deshalb wird auch früher oder später bei War irgend etwas in der Richtung Itemspirale kommen. Zumindest wenn man über kurz oder lang die Spielerzahlen erhöhen will. 

Außerdem ist es schwer nur mit Zahlen anzugeben. Klar befriedigt es einen wenn man dem Gegner die Fr poliert, aber nach dem 100 mal Stadt einnehmen wird es dann auch irgend wann langweilig. 

Aber wie gesagt, warten wir ab wie sich War im Endgame entwickelt. Dann kann man weiter schauen und auch ein vernünftiges Fazit ziehen.

Gruss


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> WoW verkommt zum e-sport Kommerz Müll und darauf hab ich kein Bock.
> 
> -Schneller lvln wenn man sich einen 2t Account kauft...das war für mich das aus, danach wurd nimmer verlängert.
> -Permanent goodies für Leute die Blizz extra Cash innen Rachen schmeißen, wie z.b. mit Messen während 3-Jahres-Abos einen Dreck wert sind.
> ...



Omg ich glaub du warst n echter Suchty^^
hattest du 9 chars auf 70 und musstest dir nen 2. acc kaufen um dem 10. schneller zu leveln?
Das System ist nicht für einen selber gedacht sondern dafür einem Neuling den schnelleren einstieg zu geben.. nicht das du mit 2 chars schneller leveln sollst. ich mein der weg auf 60 waren 10 spieltage (gut mittlerweile noch ca 6) dan von 60 auf 70 villeicht lass mich lügen villeicht noch 5 Tage. da ist ein schneller einstieg echt n vorteil
ist echt gut wenn du mal was neues zu gesicht bekommst... alternativ kann man auch mal aus dem haus gehen ^^


----------



## Bläcky2 (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Omg ich glaub du warst n echter Suchty^^
> hattest du 9 chars auf 70 und musstest dir nen 2. acc kaufen um dem 10. schneller zu leveln?
> Das System ist nicht für einen selber gedacht sondern dafür einem Neuling den schnelleren einstieg zu geben.. nicht das du mit 2 chars schneller leveln sollst. ich mein der weg auf 60 waren 10 spieltage (gut mittlerweile noch ca 6) dan von 60 auf 70 villeicht lass mich lügen villeicht noch 5 Tage. da ist ein schneller einstieg echt n vorteil
> ist echt gut wenn du mal was neues zu gesicht bekommst... alternativ kann man auch mal aus dem haus gehen ^^



Was hat das mit suchty zu tun ? Ich habe zb auch 6 70er Chars von denen 4 chars volles s3/s4 set haben... wenn man in wow nur pvp macht hat man genug zeit sich twinks zu machen .

Ich habe jede saison nen neuen char hochgezogen ohne große probleme , dafür braucht man ja nichtmal mehr viel zeit . Und wenn man dann 70 ist gehts dann los mit BGs und arena ... 

Wenn man natürlich noch nebenbei erfolgreich pve machen will sieht das wieder ganz anders aus , aber rein für pvp/arena reicht es sich abends mit seinen Teampartnern zu verabreden und 1-2h Paar spiele zu machen und in die Bgs geht man eh nur noch alleine rein . 

Zu 60er Zeiten wars noch geil , obwohl ich mein rang 13 set hatte hab ich weiterhin mit meiner stammgruppe pvp gemacht , weils einfach spaß gemacht hat gegen gleich gute stammgruppen zu spielen oder gruppen die alle t3 klamotten hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich kann mir vorstellen das es in War wieder so wird das man halt nicht nur die items sieht sondern an erster stelle der spielspaß steht !


----------



## Black83 (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Omg ich glaub du warst n echter Suchty^^
> hattest du 9 chars auf 70 und musstest dir nen 2. acc kaufen um dem 10. schneller zu leveln?
> Das System ist nicht für einen selber gedacht sondern dafür einem Neuling den schnelleren einstieg zu geben.. nicht das du mit 2 chars schneller leveln sollst. ich mein der weg auf 60 waren 10 spieltage (gut mittlerweile noch ca 6) dan von 60 auf 70 villeicht lass mich lügen villeicht noch 5 Tage. da ist ein schneller einstieg echt n vorteil
> ist echt gut wenn du mal was neues zu gesicht bekommst... alternativ kann man auch mal aus dem haus gehen ^^




suchti? ich habe nie twinks gespielt...immer nur mains.
seit release ~2x60 und 1x 70 das wars. und nach jedem charwechsel acc vertickt mit monaten von pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber du bist zu blöde zu raffen wohin sich das game entwickelt. und die richtung gefällt mir garnicht.
dennoch will ich keine deppen die einfach mal so lvl-ups machen während man sich selbst in mühevoller kleinarbeit durchackern musste.
ich mag dieses durchackern beim lvln, aber dazu muss jeder mitziehn. wenn man es umgehn kann, dann werden die suchtis das auch machen.
wart mal lich king ab, die spaaren sich schon die lvlup zusammen - lol.
das ist einfach bezahltes gecheate, fertig. und gegen cheats hat jeder normale spieler was, nur hier nicht...warscheinlich bist grad du so ein suchti und nutzt das system aus und somit ist es "OK".

und du meinst das wäre was für neue spieler?
lol !! das lvln ist doch das beste was WoW zu bieten hat. son pvp kiddi wie du was nur schnell 70 werden muss ist halt nicht jeder.
und genau das meine ich. 
wow wird für solche leute wie dich gepatcht und ich versichere dir, ich will mit sowas nix zu tun haben !

genau gesagt bist du ein vorzeigeobjekt wewswegen das game immer schlechter wird - kiddi invasion total.
und deren sprache ingame...total feindlich und geistig gestört. oder redest du auch im RL so?
gott bewahre mich vor so einer welt wie du sie im hirn hast...


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Bläcky schrieb:


> Was hat das mit suchty zu tun ? Ich habe zb auch 6 70er Chars von denen 4 chars volles s3/s4 set haben... wenn man in wow nur pvp macht hat man genug zeit sich twinks zu machen .
> 
> Ich habe jede saison nen neuen char hochgezogen ohne große probleme , dafür braucht man ja nichtmal mehr viel zeit . Und wenn man dann 70 ist gehts dann los mit BGs und arena ...
> 
> ...



du hast den beitrag nicht verstanden es geht darum das er wohl nen 2. acc hat mit dem er das Friendssystem benützt um schneller leveln zu können.... und wenns so is is man definitiv n suchty ^^
viele chars auf max level zu haben is sicher kein problem es gibt das spiel ja auch schon 3 jahre... aber sowas is find ich trotzdem extrem


----------



## kraxxler (12. September 2008)

lol versteht ihr das nicht, natürlich ist 
WAR jeztz immo noch spannender und neuer und frischer, das ist vällig normal.
Die frage ist nur, wie lange das hält


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> suchti? ich habe nie twinks gespielt...immer nur mains.
> seit release ~2x60 und 1x 70 das wars. und nach jedem charwechsel acc vertickt mit monaten von pause
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub dich hats echt erwischt ^^ zumglück gabs solche spieler auf den rp servern wenig


----------



## Serdoa (12. September 2008)

In DAoC war die Motiviation schlußendlich doch auch der Reichsrang und die damit einhergehenden Fähigkeiten. Natürlich wollte man auch seine Fahne hissen (weil dann normalerweise Gegner kamen) und natürlich hat man sich um seine Relikte gekümmert (weil mehr Schaden). Was ich aber an DAoC wirklich gut fand war das man zusammenspielen mußte um etwas zu erreichen. Und dass man - auf wirklich für jeden erreichbaren Wege - die "beste" Ausrüstung herstellen konnte. Und obwohl die natürlich besser und ein Vorteil war, war sie nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. Im RvR gewonnen hat, wer am besten zusammengespielt hat. (Alles bezieht sich auf die Zeit vor ToA und ML-Ränge ^^)

Ich befürchte aber, dass das nicht so in WaR sein wird. Warum? Weil man damit heutzutage keine Kunden bindet bzw. findet. Man denke mal an WoW? Das wird von allen gespielt. Vom 9jährigen bis zum 67jährigen. Aber, viele davon machen "ihr" Ding. Das schließt bei einigen eben PvP ein - mal so zum Spaß, 1x die Woche ne Stunde. In DAoC war RvR das Endgame. Das war der Content, mehr gab es da nicht wirklich. Würde WaR es genauso machen dann ist bereits jetzt sicher, dass ihre Zielgruppe viel kleiner sein wird.

Deshalb befürchte ich auch, dass WaR RvR sich leider nicht so stark vom WoW PvP unterscheiden wird. Und was ich bisher gesehen habe trifft das auch zu. Rufklamotten gibt es zu kaufen, RvR-Szenarien beschränken sich auf die üblichen Spielchen genauso wie sie es in WoW tun (auch wenn ich es trotzdem lustig finde) und die offenen PvP-Gebiete scheinen eher klein zu sein. Schön weil man sich quasi direkt trifft, schade weil dadurch taktische Umgehungsmanöver um einer großen Gegnerschar auszuweichen eigentlich nicht mehr möglich sind. Die Städteraids konnte ich bisher nicht miterleben aber ich befürchte das auch diese eher in Richtung WoW-Städteraid gehen werden. Hier wäre mir ein Reliktsystem (das in gewisser Weise ja sogar eingebaut ist mit der Zonenkontrolle) lieber gewesen. Na ja, mal schauen, Spaß macht es mir trotzdem bisher und so ein RvR wie in DAoC wirds halt einfach nicht mehr geben. Schade aber wohl eine typische Entwicklung wenn man eine größere Kundenbasis erreichen will. Besser 10 Hardcorespieler weg und 100 Casualspieler dazu als andersrum.


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

WOW= Kindische Grafik, langweiliges Questsystem, ewige jagd nach Tier Items, langweilige Dungeons... Ohne Gild ist man in WOW nix
PVP nur 4 Schlachtfelder.... Alle Chars sehen immer irgendwie gleich aus...... bei jedem Addon wieder bei null anfangen.....

WAR= Schönes Questsystem, Charindividualität, tolle schlachtfelder.....PVP system macht spaß ... tolles Universum was schon sein mehr als 25 Jahren existiert....öffnedliche quests......macher des games sind uhrgesteine des mmo´s (ultima online, DAOC....) 


Ich habe seid der Beta WOW gespielt und mir ist beim ersten addon schon das kotzen gekommen eil man wieder bei null anfangen muste und das wird bei Lutschking auch wieder so sein okay eine heldenklasse die sich bestimmt auch schön spielen läst aber ganz ehrlich wen ich nen deathnight von lvl 55 hochspiele sind andere wieder 80 und haben feste raids .... mhhhhhhh.... also wiedermal NULL chance was zu sehen... Ich denke Blizzard kann die Krone des MMO´s ruig weiter reichen an WAR.... 

War war auch net dumm die haben das alles eingebaut was wow seid anbegin falsch macht.... ALLES ^^

Warhammer Online = WOW Ende 

GM: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt!!!


----------



## RuderThanRoots (12. September 2008)

Hallo,
auch wenn mich Emotes ned interessieren es gibt sie aber massig und auch eine fette Liste!

Spiele WoW seit der Beta und persönlich finde ich ein "Neustart" durchs AddOn  eigentlich sehr gut.
Man findet wieder Gruppen für 5er Instanzen und Gruppenquests.

Spiele Warhammer und Warhammer 40k das TableTop und finde die Welt absolut Klasse. Allein das reizt mich schon von WoW zu WAR zuwechseln.
Ok die Grafik ist nicht der bringer wenn man AoC z.B. sieht aber gute Spiele müssen keine Topgrafik haben.
Was mich bisher von der kurzen Zeit inner Beta sehr beeindruckt hat ist der flüssige Übergang von PvE zu PvP/RvR.
Ausserdem finde ich das Mythic im Gegensatz zu Funcom mehr aufgepasst hat bei WoW und der Entwicklung ihres Spiels.
Viele Sachen sind bei WAR schon implementiert die man bei WoW erst durch AddOns dazu bekommt, sehr praktisch.
Im grossen und ganzen gefällt mir WAR sehr gut und dem Wechsel  steht nichts mehr im Wege.

WoW sorgt mit dem AddOn wieder für 2-3 Monate mit Spielspass aber dann wirds genauso wie vorher. Goldfarmen, Items ergattern, Ruffarmen und jede Menge zeit verbringen damit man auch die Highendevents mit erlebt.

P.S. Kann bei WAR bestimmt auch passieren aber erstmal ist es was NEUES!

Gruss


----------



## Caveman1979 (12. September 2008)

Es ist einfach besser!

Die Hammer specials für gilden wo bekommst das geboten!
Wenn du den end level erreicht hast hast du bei war erst den anfang bestritten.
Das aufbessern durch die Rp punkte das dazu gewinnen von ep für gilden das steuersytem wo bitte gibt es sowas bei wow?
Es ist wie es ist!

EINFACH BESSER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (12. September 2008)

Einen Grund habe ich vergessen anzugeben:

-Kinder mit ihrer Fäkalsprache, die sich für die besten halten und auch noch gefördert werden statt ihnen einen Maulkorb zu verpassen

Das sind einfach Menschen mit denen man nix zu tun haben will.
Vor allem so rückgratslose Weicheier. Heulen über Botter und Cheater, aber nutzen selbst "bezahlte" Cheats damit sie schneller leveln können.

In WoW habe ich einfach zu oft das Gefühl gehabt an einem Ort zu sein wo sich die ausgestoßenen des Reallifes tummeln.
Zuviele haben ein verzerrtes und kaputtes Weltbild - vor allem wenn sie sich anfangen in die Haare zu kriegen wegen irgendwelchen Pixeln.
Es ist so weit gekommen das es einem schon peinlich sein muss um im RL zu sagen "ich spiele WoW".

Leider kann man sie auch nicht umgehn da WoW extrem auf Gruppen von 25+ setzt. 
Und da man nicht wissen kann was man da in die Gilde lädt hat man ständig so Kandidaten.

Also wechsel ich zu WAR, in der Hoffnung das die Suchtis ihrer Sucht unterliegen und weiterhin bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach besser!
> 
> Die Hammer specials für gilden wo bekommst das geboten!
> Wenn du den end level erreicht hast hast du bei war erst den anfang bestritten.
> ...


Das stimmt...alleine das Gildensytem ist großartig...Gildensteuer....also automatisch 10% (einstellbar) des Loots jeden Members gehen in die Gildenbank.
Gildenlevel etc.....alleine das zieht mich von WoW weg...wo eine Gilde nur ein grüner Chat und gemeinsame Raids bedeutete!


----------



## kraxxler (12. September 2008)

Lol, vonwegen kindische Graphik, das ist halt WoW Style. Wenn die wollten könnten die die verändern, aber dann würden viele mekern.
Ausserdem hast du den PvE Aspekt in WAR ausgelassen, un das zurecht.. ES GIBT KEINEN!!
 ja ein paar dungeons, aber wie auch erwäht git es keine richtige taktik, und publicquests werden nach einer zeit auch langeweilig.
2. Es gibt in WoW jeztz mit em Addon 5 Schlachtfelder+ 1 großer open pvp gebiet.
Ausserdem Gibt es ja bei pvp nich viel zur auswahl generell, deswegen wirst du in WAR auch nur auf CTF 2 bzw CTF1, dann arathibecken änliches treffen, halt nur 5 mal das selbe mit ner anderen map,
wem die bgs in WoW nicht so gefallen, wird in WAR auch nichts finden.
Ausserdem werden einige mekern wenn die Kräfte in lak Wintergsap undausgeglichen sind, aber stell dir das dann mal in WAR vor!
Die engie baut darauf.. wohl eher hofft darauf das die Kräfte verhältnisse gleichbleiben.
Wenn nicht, wird das umgeändert und das pvp system ist nicht mehr so herausragend.
Heisst: wenn wotlk jeztz nicht rauskommen würde könnte man ruhi mal 1 in WAR hochlvn, und es dann sein lassen, weil wow im highcontent bereich einfach ebsser is, so sollte man lieber WoW spielen.
Wem WoW zu langeweilig ist wird in WAr auch nur spielspaß für höchstens ein 1/2 jahr finden, da alles sehr WoW ähnelt.

Ausserdem is es gut, das immer itemresett kommt.
Das wird es auch in WAr geben, udn wenn nicht.. tja, dann geht WAR denn bach runter, bzw bekommt keine neueinsteiger mehr.
Das item reset bewirkt, dass auch neueinsteiger ne chance haben.


EDIT: die post bezieht sich auf darkangels aussage, da meine post jedoch ein bissle zeit beansprucht hat gibt es zwischendurch neue posts^^



Ausserdem, wer glaubt dass er in WAR nicht farmen muss lebt in eienr traumwelt, das einzige was WAr zu bieten hat ist ein PVP system, dass stark von der fraktionsbalance abhängt


----------



## Carthos (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Bei WoW kommt aber irgendwie mehr RP-Feeling auf (etwas, worauf ich Wert lege).
> Die Tavernen in WAR sehen z.B. alle gleich aus (Grundriss etc.) es gibt nichtmal Stühle zum hinsetzen etc..
> Emotes wie Witze erzählen, Schlafen usw. gibts bei WAR auch nicht.. oder ?



Die Tavernen in WoW sehen also unterschiedlich aus? Muss mir entgangen sein. Da gibt es auch nur einen Typ, in den Haupstädten gibt es mal unterschiedliche, aber ausserhalb sehen die auch alle gleich aus. Mal davon abgesehen, ist das ein relativ schwaches Argument. Auf die Emotes kann ich auch verzichten, das war nichts als Spielerei und war vollkommen nutzlos.


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorlage. Die Frage ist halt, ob es für die heutige MMORPG Generation, die überwiegend WoW gespielt hat, noch ausreicht einfach den Gegner umzumoshen oder Fahnen zu hissen? Diese Frage wird sich auch Mythic und EA stellen und sollte WAR bis dahin mehr als erwartet für klingelnde Kassen sorgen, so wird sich gerade EA überlegen wie man die Kuh weiter melken kann. Da werden dann sicherlich Statistiken bemüht und dier Serverpopulationen im Auge behalten. Stellen sie fest, dass im Endcontent viele aufhören, werden sie sich fragen warum ist das so etc.pp.
> 
> Der Blick zu WoW wird zwangsläufig kommen. Das Ergebnis KANN sein, dass sie dann ein ähnliches Konzept wie WoW und seinen "Schneller, Höher, Weiter"-Prinzip verfolgen. Muss natürlich nicht, aber die Gefahr ist gegeben.



es geht ja im RvR ned nur darum einfach nur gegner umzumoshen! das ganze ist doch gerade im Entcontent bedeutend komplexer als "nur" in nen BG zu springen und da ehre und marken zu ergattern.
Und das das konzept "schneller,höher,weiter" in nem system das RvR basiert ned so gut umzusetzen ist bzw von einem grossteil der comm gar abgelehnt wird, musste Mythic schon vor jahren schmerzhaft feststelln. da wollte man das mit dem DaoC addd-on ToA fabriziern und musste feststelln das das ganze nen arger schuss in den ofen war (wobei das  ganze add-on wirklich schick gemacht wurde von den gebieten her über die meisterlevel quests usw) auf jedenfall hatte damals mythic nen argen verlust vn spielern zu verzeichnen.
was da nun kommt muss man abwarten und schaun.mich würde es aber nicht wundern wenn sie da ganz andere wege gehn als in WoW.
Hmmm anderseits sind die spieler inzwichen auch "verdorbener" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) naja abwarten .........



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Übrigens spiele ich in WoW auch PvP aus Spaß an der Freude, dass da nebenbei Items rausspringen, ist natürlich ein netter Nebeneffekt. Was mir in WoW fehlt, ist der globale Konflikt und eben Open PvP. Auch wenn WotLK genau meinen Geschmack treffen wird (was ich von mir bekannten Betatestern höre klingt echt super), so wird das neue Open PvP Gebiet - was offensichtlich an WAR's RvR angelehnt ist - diesen Zustand wohl nicht ändern. Auch deshalb gebe ich WAR eine langfristige Chance.



hab ja nun auch ned gesagt das jeder der in WoW PvP mach nur selbiges macht weils da was gibt, aber sind wir doch ehrlich nen grossteil machts halt nur deswegen weil man halt imozum grossteil nur über raids oder marken an besseres zeug kommt und keiner mehr grossartig andere inis noch macht weil sie halt seit monaten ausgeluscht sind.
Naja und alle die gern PvP machen um des PvPs willen werden sich WAR anschaun und da dann höchstwarscheinlich erleben das da alle motiviert sind zu gewinnen und ned nur schnell fertig werden wolln um sich die loosermarke zu greifen und ins nächste verliererbg zu springen und das ist doch schon mal nen viel besseres spielgefühl als wenn du leute im BG hast die einen mit "last uns nur schnell verliern und die marke abgreifen" oder ned?



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Obwohl mir WoW nach wie vor gefällt, will ich nicht bestreiten dass es Spieler in Genre gebracht und vorallem "Erzogen" hat, die Diablomäßig denken. Ich will für das was ich mache belohnt werden. Ich hab das in der CB schon bemerkt, als eine ganze Gruppe den Kämpfen im T1 RvR Gebiet von Imperium/Chaos ausgewichen ist und sich gegenseitig die Schlachtfeldziele genommen haben, weil die ja am meisten Reichsrangpunkte gaben. Mir war sofort klar, dass die von WoW kommen.



naja schaun wir mal wie sich das entwickelt das es auch in WAR genug spezis geben wird die das "ich zuerst" denken mit der muttermilch aufgesaugt haben wird sich ned vermeiden kann man nur hoffen das man die sich bissel "erziehn " kann oder die bei zeiten die lust am spiel verlieren  ^^


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Wem WoW zu langeweilig ist wird in WAr auch nur spielspaß für höchstens ein 1/2 jahr finden, da alles sehr WoW ähnelt.


Das stimmt einfach nicht....und damit wird dein ganzer Post unglaubwürdig, sorry.


----------



## ChrischiB (12. September 2008)

das open pvp gebiet in WoW wird bestimmt so ein knaller wie haala...
Interessiert mich aber weniger, da ich auf jeden fall bei WAR bleibe weils in sachen PVP (RvR) einfach mehr bietet.
PvE ist eh nicht so mein ding, also genau mein Spiel! :-)


----------



## Black83 (12. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Lol, vonwegen kindische Graphik, das ist halt WoW Style. Wenn die wollten könnten die die verändern, aber dann würden viele mekern.
> Ausserdem hast du den PvE Aspekt in WAR ausgelassen, un das zurecht.. ES GIBT KEINEN!!
> ja ein paar dungeons, aber wie auch erwäht git es keine richtige taktik, und publicquests werden nach einer zeit auch langeweilig.
> 2. Es gibt in WoW jeztz mit em Addon 5 Schlachtfelder+ 1 großer open pvp gebiet.
> ...



Meinst du?
In DAOC z.b. war es so das man sich sein "Set" aus diversen teilen zusammengebaut hat.
D.h. man hatte limits auf stats und wie und mit was man diese erreichte war einfach egal.

Mit dem System konnte man neuen Content liefern ohne die leute zu nerven die NICHT ständig nachrüsten wollen.
Der Rest konnte dann Equip umbauen oder einfach einen neuen Char leveln + ausrüsten.
Dies war NUR möglich, weil DAOC nicht auf itemresets ausgelegt war.
D.h. statt nur 1 Char zu zocken hast du 5 gezockt - und alle waren über Jahre up2date und umlogbar.

Du brauchst nen Tank -> relog? Du brauchst AE dots um deine Burg zu deffen -> relog !
Zeig mir das in WoW wenn du z.b. ein DD bist.
In WoW hat man nur seinen Main, sonst garnix.

Zudem wurde DAOC erweitert indem man PvP-Skills einbaute die nach einem Raid aktiviert wurden.
Z.b. die Masterlevel. Man hatte 10 Schritte in einer Instanz die gemacht werden mussten. 
Hat man dies geschafft, war es nimmer nötig in diese Inze zu gehn - außer man wollte irgendein Loot haben.
Von diesem Superloot brauchte man auch ned alzu viel, immer nur 2-3 Sachen die halt in das template fürs Set passten.

Auch das ist ein negativ  Punkt für WoW:

-man wird auf einen Char festgenagelt und so lange gezwungen das selbe zu tun bis man kein bock mehr hat !
-jegliches Gefühl des Erfolgs wird einem genommen weil man diese Erfolge einfach ständig resetet -> dauerhafte unzufriedenheit = Agression, sieht man doch den Leuten an...


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

Wie gesagt PVP in WOW = Langweiliges rumgehüpfe zergen und nervige BG Chats wo einem seine mutter beleidigt wird ^^ Und zum Schluss rennen alle mit dem gleichen kram herum ....

PVP in WOW und RVR in War zu vergleich ist unmöglich alleine da das RVR in WAR 100% besser ist als die 4 öden schlachtfelder in wow ach ich vergas bei LUTSCHking + 1 Schlachtfeld UIIIIIIIII


----------



## Wolfner (12. September 2008)

darkangel270980 schrieb:


> WOW= Kindische Grafik, langweiliges Questsystem, ewige jagd nach Tier Items, langweilige Dungeons... Ohne Gild ist man in WOW nix
> PVP nur 4 Schlachtfelder.... Alle Chars sehen immer irgendwie gleich aus...... bei jedem Addon wieder bei null anfangen.....
> 
> WAR= Schönes Questsystem, Charindividualität, tolle schlachtfelder.....PVP system macht spaß ... tolles Universum was schon sein mehr als 25 Jahren existiert....öffnedliche quests......macher des games sind uhrgesteine des mmo´s (ultima online, DAOC....)
> ...




Halt, halt, halt.... Ahnungslosigkeit aber hauptsache groß daherreden, oder?
Ultima Online wurde nicht von Mythic entwickelt sondern von Origin und Altmeister Richard Garriot. Es befindet sich nun nur in Mythics Obhut (worüber ich allerdings sehr froh bin).

Ich hoffe übrigens nicht, dass WAR WoW ablöst. Noch so eine Community kann nicht gesund sein....


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

darkangel270980 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt PVP in WOW = Langweiliges rumgehüpfe zergen und nervige BG Chats wo einem seine mutter beleidigt wird ^^ Und zum Schluss rennen alle mit dem gleichen kram herum ....
> 
> PVP in WOW und RVR in War zu vergleich ist unmöglich alleine da das RVR in WAR 100% besser ist als die 4 öden schlachtfelder in wow ach ich vergas bei LUTSCHking + 1 Schlachtfeld UIIIIIIIII



naja du findest also in wow schlecht das es da nur dummes gezerge gibt? aber interresierst dich für rvr? rvr ist ein einziges Gezerge! der Unterschied ist nur das man in Wow Spaß an den Items hat und in war wohl Spaß am Gezerge hat... wer daren kein Spaß hat, naja der wird wohl auch in War keine Freude haben...
aber war is genau das richtige für dich...


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Halt, halt, halt.... Ahnungslosigkeit aber hauptsache groß daherreden, oder?
> Ultima Online wurde nicht von Mythic entwickelt sondern von Origin und Altmeister Richard Garriot. Es befindet sich nun nur in Mythics Obhut (worüber ich allerdings sehr froh bin).
> 
> Ich hoffe übrigens nicht, dass WAR WoW ablöst. Noch so eine Community kann nicht gesund sein....




Dann möchte ich mich für die Aussage bezüglich ultima entschuldigen.......


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> naja du findest also in wow schlecht das es da nur dummes gezerge gibt? aber interresierst dich für rvr? rvr ist ein einziges Gezerge! der Unterschied ist nur das man in Wow Spaß an den Items hat und in war wohl Spaß am Gezerge hat... wer daren kein Spaß hat, naja der wird wohl auch in War keine Freude haben...
> aber war is genau das richtige für dich...




Das gezerge in WAR macht aber sinn in WOW macht es keinen


----------



## Ashgard (12. September 2008)

Blizzard hat mit dem "Ausserirdischen Addon" geschafft, das ganze Grundgame zu ruinieren.

Die Gebiete und Dungeons unterhalb lvl 70 und heroisch sind praktisch tot, damit leider
auch die alten Kontinente. Onxyia & Co fadisieren sich seit Monaten.

Hautpsache mit hat das stupide "LFG Daily Hero"-Geschreie der "Lila-Item"-Kiddies in allen
Chats.

Für mich nach über 3 Jahren und 6 lvl 70ern der Grund, bevor das Restgame mit dem
nächsten Addon total zerstört wird (die Story ist es sowieso schon, ich wart nur mehr
drauf das in Addon 3 plötzlich Zergs auftauchen), WoW als gute und schöne Zeit
(und da vor allem das Grundgame) in Erinnerung zu behalten und zu verlassen.

Und im Freundeskreis, die fast alle WoW seit Anfang an spielen, macht sich, egal ob
Twinker (so wie ich) oder Raider oder PvPler die selbe Frustration breit. Und diejenigen
die bisher die Möglichkeit hatten War anzuspielen, werden wechseln.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Und das das konzept "schneller,höher,weiter" in nem system das RvR basiert ned so gut umzusetzen ist bzw von einem grossteil der comm gar abgelehnt wird, musste Mythic schon vor jahren schmerzhaft feststelln. da wollte man das mit dem DaoC addd-on ToA fabriziern und musste feststelln das das ganze nen arger schuss in den ofen war (wobei das  ganze add-on wirklich schick gemacht wurde von den gebieten her über die meisterlevel quests usw) auf jedenfall hatte damals mythic nen argen verlust vn spielern zu verzeichnen.



Zu dieser Zeit war der MMORPG Sektor eben noch eine Nischenerscheinung. Da wurde man als Spielerrandgruppe bezeichnet. Da wurde möglicherweise aus idealistischen Motiven mit dem Nebeneffekt Geld verdienen programmiert. Seit WoW ist das eben anders. Blizzard hat als erstes Unternehmen gezeigt, dass man mit einem MMORPG richtig viel Knete machen kann. Was glaubst du, wieso EA jedes Jahr ein lauwarmes Sportspielupdate zum Vollpreis auf den Markt wirft? Weil es doch gekauft wird. Warum versucht EA mit Warhammer nun auch einen Fuss in den MMORPG Sektor zu bekommen? Wegen WoW. MMORPG sind keine Randerscheinungen mehr. WoW hat einen neuen Spielermarkt in dem Sektor geöffnet. Sehr viele ältere Spieler haben erst durch WoW Zugang zu diesem Genre gefunden. Obwohl es weit vorher andere, gute Spiele gab.

Aber eben weil EA sich von dem Kuchen ein großes Stück abschneiden will, darf man nicht denken dass Mythic versucht den selben Fehler nicht zu wiederholen. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass Mythic das komplette RvR System aus DAoC übernehmen wollte und EA erstmal ein abgespecktes durchgebracht hat, weil das andere kann man ja per (kostenpflichtiges) Addon nachreichen. Oder WAR sollte einfach casualfreundlicher werden, um mehr Kunden anzulocken.

Serdoa hat es ja ebenso deutlich dargestellt. Gewinnmaximierung ist nunmal das Ziel aller Publisher. Lieber 10 Harcoregamer verlieren und 100 neue Casuals dazuholen. Oder was glaubt ihr, wieso WoW nun so ist wie es ist? Kundenbindung ist das, nichts anderes. Wer denkt, in WAR wird das anders laufen, der ist glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## etmundi (12. September 2008)

darkangel270980 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt PVP in WOW = Langweiliges rumgehüpfe zergen und nervige BG Chats wo einem seine mutter beleidigt wird ^^



Was sagt denn deine Kristallkugel, wie sich der Caht in WAR entwickeln wird?

Warum sollte es da anders sein als in WoW.


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

darkangel270980 schrieb:


> Das gezerge in WAR macht aber sinn in WOW macht es keinen



is macht in WoW nicht nur keinen Sinn, sondern es hindert gewaltig!
Und wer sich am Gezerge stört und mal nen Abend lang net vorran kommt der ist in War schlecht aufgehoben!
Ich mein zu Release gibt es nur eine Stadt die man angreifen kann/deffen kann... is kann nur Gezerge geben, ne Stadt ist net in nem 20 minuten Alterac erobert, das dauert bei der Spielerzahl Stunden bis Tage.
Das muss Koordiniert werden, da wird auch mal Stundenlang gezergt, da darf man sich net rumärgern wenn mal ein Av 7 minuten länger dauert


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Blizzard hat mit dem "Ausserirdischen Addon" geschafft, das ganze Grundgame zu ruinieren.
> 
> Die Gebiete und Dungeons unterhalb lvl 70 und heroisch sind praktisch tot, damit leider
> auch die alten Kontinente. Onxyia & Co fadisieren sich seit Monaten.
> ...




da muss ich dir recht geben ... wie gesagt will nicht im geringsten sagen daswow schlecht ist aber ansich ist das thema total ausgelutscht  und nur durch tolle neue quests die man 1 mal machen muss oder 1 neues schlachtfeld was nachher auch wieder nur nervt aufgrund der losermarken wird das spiel auch net besser.... keine neuen inovationen .. ach doch ich vergass neue frisuren ^^(bzw nur frisuren ändern)

Es wird nur wieder losgehen T7 und T8 zu farmen und wer das nicht hat ist nen nup und hat no chance was anderes zu sehen......


----------



## Eowe (12. September 2008)

was ne geile Diskussion!

erinnert mich irgend wie "meiner ist länger als deiner"

es wird sich zeigen, wie viele Spieler, wo hin wechslen (oder neu Anfangen)...

ich Persönlich glaube, das niemals mehr ein Spiel so viel erfolg hat wie WoW, nicht mal mehr eins von Blizzard selbst....

Und es geht auch nicht um "Welches Spiel ist besser" eher um "welches Spiel macht mir mehr Spass und bleib auf der Festplatte"

der Rest ist belanglos und undiskutabel!

Grüße


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> is macht in WoW nicht nur keinen Sinn, sondern es hindert gewaltig!
> Und wer sich am Gezerge stört und mal nen Abend lang net vorran kommt der ist in War schlecht aufgehoben!
> Ich mein zu Release gibt es nur eine Stadt die man angreifen kann/deffen kann... is kann nur Gezerge geben, ne Stadt ist net in nem 20 minuten Alterac erobert, das dauert bei der Spielerzahl Stunden bis Tage.
> Das muss Koordiniert werden, da wird auch mal Stundenlang gezergt, da darf man sich net rumärgern wenn mal ein Av 7 minuten länger dauert


Das stimmt nicht! Zwar wurden die HAUPTstädte entfernt...aber du kannst trotzdem das T4 Gebiet der Orks stürmen. Anstelle der Hauptstädte stehen da etwas kleinere Festungen inkl. Händerl etc.


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> is macht in WoW nicht nur keinen Sinn, sondern es hindert gewaltig!
> Und wer sich am Gezerge stört und mal nen Abend lang net vorran kommt der ist in War schlecht aufgehoben!
> Ich mein zu Release gibt es nur eine Stadt die man angreifen kann/deffen kann... is kann nur Gezerge geben, ne Stadt ist net in nem 20 minuten Alterac erobert, das dauert bei der Spielerzahl Stunden bis Tage.
> Das muss Koordiniert werden, da wird auch mal Stundenlang gezergt, da darf man sich net rumärgern wenn mal ein Av 7 minuten länger dauert




Dann wirst du dich wohl nicht richtig informiert haben da es net da es nicht darum geht die HAUPstadt des anderen zu erobern sondern die gildendörfer bzw einzelnen Burgen die auf den riesigen karten zur verfühgung stehen und davon gibt es sehr sehr viele .....


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Was sagt denn deine Kristallkugel, wie sich der Caht in WAR entwickeln wird?
> 
> Warum sollte es da anders sein als in WoW.



Der wird sich null in den Randomgruppen unterscheiden, da machen wir uns nichts vor. Da ist meistens auch egal, ob der auch vom gleichen Server kommt (um das Argument gleich zu entkräften, dass alle Mitspieler auf dem selben Server spielen). Aber Darkangel ist ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, wenn ich mir seine/ihre Beiträge so durchlese. Große Klappe und in vier Monaten rumschreien: WAR ist so ätzend, AION is coming"... Das sagt mir jedenfalls meine Kristallkugel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Darkangel
Übrigens liegst du falsch, es IST oberstes Ziel die gegnerische Hauptstadt zu erobern und zu plündern. Dafür, dass du dich anscheinend kaum mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt hast, reisst du verdächtig weit die Klappe auf. Gildendörfer? Wo?


----------



## wackalion (12. September 2008)

Huhu,

Ich verstehe nicht wie sich manche auf dieses bescheuerte Thema WAR vs. WOW einlassen.

Ich sag nur eins, was die WOW'ler anscheinend immer noch nicht mitbekommen haben.....WOW wird atm total umgestrickt wie damals SWG und das is im Abgrund verschollen.

Buff Änderungen, Rassen Änderungen, Item Änderungen. Sie Kupfern im Moment nur von anderen Onlinegames ab und das is Fakt. Hilflos sage ich da nur. Denen gehen die Ideen aus.

Und ja ich kenne beide Betas

Das war mein Senf dazu.

Allawoppa


----------



## Hânspeter (12. September 2008)

der größte unterschied ist : WAR ist ein PvP spiel und WoW ein PvE spiel


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

ja ne is klar ^^ wärend n hauptstadtraid stattfindet kämpfen sich einige ganz unbeeindruckt vom ganzen geschehen durch die t4 gebiete ^^ 
kann ich mir zumindest am anfang nicht vorstellen


----------



## RuderThanRoots (12. September 2008)

schlimm finde ich die angleichung der klassen bei WoW
am anfang gabs den Krieger zum Tanken, jetzt gibts den Krieger, Paladin und Druiden zum tanken!
Heiler klassen. mit WotLK kann auch der Pala Gruppenheilungen raushauen.

Blizz weiss anscheinend ned mehr weiter was sie für Fähigkeiten verteilen sollen, also werden die Klassen irgendwo gleich gestellt.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> ja ne is klar ^^ wärend n hauptstadtraid stattfindet kämpfen sich einige ganz unbeeindruckt vom ganzen geschehen durch die t4 gebiete ^^
> kann ich mir zumindest am anfang nicht vorstellen


Darum gings ja nicht...sonder darum das es eben nicht NUR die Hauptstadtraids gibt. Gebietskontrolle hat ja auch was für sich. Ausserdem werden keine 5000 Spieler an den Schlachten teilnehmen können. Die Schlchten sind groß, aber nicht so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Das hat nicht nur was für sich, sondern du musst ja die Gebiete zuvor erobern, um die Haupstadt überhaupt angreifen zu können. Da ist nichts mit 'die ersten 40iger sammeln sich und schauen mal bei der gegnerischen Hauptstadt vorbei'.


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Darum gings ja nicht...sonder darum das es eben nicht NUR die Hauptstadtraids gibt. Gebietskontrolle hat ja auch was für sich.



Naja eigendlich gings irgendwie schon drumm ^^ wer net zergen will macht einfach das was er vorhin auch gemacht hat... an irgend welchen t4 gebieten rumdümpeln ^^
Ich mein wenn du hier alternativen zum Hauptstadtraid lieferst... liefer doch alle! 
ich mein man kann doch auch twinken und T1 unsicher machen, man kann schon extra für den Hauptstadtraid vorgesorgt haben und schon nen t2 Twink haben und dan mit dem die welt unsicher machen... man kann sich auch in ner Bar betrinken gehen (ach ne sry es is ja krieg).

Ich mein das wird alles so nen ähnlichen Reiz haben, wärend die Hauptstadt geplündert wird^^


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Naja eigendlich gings irgendwie schon drumm ^^ wer net zergen will macht einfach das was er vorhin auch gemacht hat... an irgend welchen t4 gebieten rumdümpeln ^^
> Ich mein wenn du hier alternativen zum Hauptstadtraid lieferst... liefer doch alle!
> ich mein man kann doch auch twinken und T1 unsicher machen, man kann schon extra für den Hauptstadtraid vorgesorgt haben und schon nen t2 Twink haben und dan mit dem die welt unsicher machen... man kann sich auch in ner Bar betrinken gehen (ach ne sry es is ja krieg).
> 
> Ich mein das wird alles so nen ähnlichen Reiz haben, wärend die Hauptstadt geplündert wird^^


Du weißt aber auch, das Hauptstadtraids instanziert sind?


----------



## Jonish (12. September 2008)

puhhh, 
das war ja jetzt richtig arbeit sich hier durchzuwühlen.
sehr interessant, viel geflame zwischendrin auch mal paar 
gute Argumente und Aussagen. Schön find ich auch wieviele Leute 
meinen zu wissen wie sich die beiden spiele in nächster Zeit entwickeln.
Naja, kann natürlich sein das ihr Recht habt aber das werden wir so schnell 
nich rausfinden. Ich spiele jetzt seit anfang des Jahres WoW, ich bin jetzt schon
sehr gelangweilt von der ganzen Sache und mein Account läuft in den nächsten Tagen
aus. Schade das sich ein so großes Spiel nach einem halben Jahr schon so auslutschen lässt.
Ich hoffe das ganz findet bei WAR nicht statt.

Ich freu mich in diesem Thread aber auch darüber das hier so viele Leute rumflamen
und sagen WAR ist scheiße, find ich richtig gut, das heißt ja eigentlich das
schonmal ein großteil der WoW-Fanboys schonmal nicht zu WAR wechseln und ich
dann auf eine richtig gute Community hoffen kann.

Ich bin mir auch sicher das am anfang diese egoistische Verhalten der WoW Fraktion auch in WAR weiterlaufen wird
das es dort auch ein bei Kiddi-R0xx0r geben wird. Diese werden aber schnell merken das es hier nicht drum
geht allein alles wegzunuken(was sie nich schaffen werden) sondern teamplay zu beweisen. Nach den ersten 1-2
Monaten werden dann auch diese Egoisten verschwinden und die Community wird sich stabilisieren.

Ich finde das richtig toll das ich nichtmehr dafür bestraft werden in einer gruppe zu spielen so wie in WoW sondern
das ich dadurch besser voran komm. Ich freu mich drauf mit meiner Gilde Schlachten zu schlagen und Erfolge zu feiern.
So ein Teamerfolg gibt es in WoW nicht(und jetzt komm mir nich mit Raids und Firstkills und sowas).

Ich werde heute zum ersten mal die Beta antesten, weil ich diese Woche leider nich zuhause war,
ich weiß jetzt schon das ich nicht entäuscht sein werde. Ich freue mich auf eine gute große Community
die einen Zusammenhalt zeigen wird. Also lassen wir doch einfach die WoW-Kiddys bei ihrem
Eiswürfelkönig und gut is.


gruß 

der Joni


----------



## Churchak (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wegen WoW. MMORPG sind keine Randerscheinungen mehr. WoW hat einen neuen Spielermarkt in dem Sektor geöffnet. Sehr viele ältere Spieler haben erst durch WoW Zugang zu diesem Genre gefunden. Obwohl es weit vorher andere, gute Spiele gab.



ich würd eher behaupten das durch WoW sehr viele junge Spieler den MMOs zugang gefunden haben die mit dem begriff RP ned viel am hut hatten/haben dafür aber mit BF.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bzw ist es schon irgendwie bezeichnent das es immer einfacher un einfacher werden muss,erinnert mich an fernsehn da wirds auch immer stupider von jahr zu jahr.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aber eben weil EA sich von dem Kuchen ein großes Stück abschneiden will, darf man nicht denken dass Mythic versucht den selben Fehler nicht zu wiederholen. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass Mythic das komplette RvR System aus DAoC übernehmen wollte und EA erstmal ein abgespecktes durchgebracht hat, weil das andere kann man ja per (kostenpflichtiges) Addon nachreichen. Oder WAR sollte einfach casualfreundlicher werden, um mehr Kunden anzulocken.


ne ich geh davon aus das Mythic bei weiten nicht alles aus DaoC übernehmen wollte aus den ganz einfachen grund da es in DaoC auch genug nervfaktoren gab (ewigtobender0815albzerg auf dem ein oder anderen server ohne mittel da was ändern zu können nur so als beispiel)
Allerdings hat man wohl erkannt das man um nen stück vom MMO kuchen haben will ned das stück beanspruchen sollte wo der fette schlägertyp seine hand drauf hat.sprich man sich halt nen anderen weg suchen muss.
Des weiteren bin ich mir schon bewusst das die jetzige MMO klientel mit der von vor 6 jahren + nimmer zu vergleichen ist mit der jetzigen ich würd schon mal schaun wie sich der durchschnitts wowler anstelln würde wenn er seinen questmob nur durch /loc und ohne minimap finden müsste.


Shintuargar schrieb:


> Serdoa hat es ja ebenso deutlich dargestellt. Gewinnmaximierung ist nunmal das Ziel aller Publisher. Lieber 10 Harcoregamer verlieren und 100 neue Casuals dazuholen. Oder was glaubt ihr, wieso WoW nun so ist wie es ist? Kundenbindung ist das, nichts anderes. Wer denkt, in WAR wird das anders laufen, der ist glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


Zja leider schade das,anderseits solang man damit zufrieden ist massenware zu konssumieren


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du weißt aber auch, das Hauptstadtraids instanziert sind?



Sry dan bin ich wohl ganz falsch informiert
ich dachte immer nur das der letzte teil instanziert ist, der könig. um da dan nicht mehr gestört werden zu können.
Dachte immer wenn man t4 kontrolliert is für ne zeit lang die stadt offen um angegriffen zu werden, man muss dan die mauern überwinden, die verteidigung ausschalten, das so weit bis man dan zur "Bossinstanz" kann, und dort den boss töten kann.


----------



## abszu (12. September 2008)

Wenn dieser Thread ein Vorgeschmack auf die Community in WAR ist, kann ich mir wohl nur noch selber gratulieren, daß ich vorletzte Woche nach den ersten Berichten aus WAR nach dem Fall der NDA meine WAR-Vorbestellung gekündigt und WotLK bestellt habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (12. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread ein Vorgeschmack auf die Community in WAR ist, kann ich mir wohl nur noch selber gratulieren, daß ich vorletzte Woche nach den ersten Berichten aus WAR nach dem Fall der NDA meine WAR-Vorbestellung gekündigt und WotLK bestellt habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Masochistisch veranlagt?

Meinjanur.


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread ein Vorgeschmack auf die Community in WAR ist, kann ich mir wohl nur noch selber gratulieren, daß ich vorletzte Woche nach den ersten Berichten aus WAR nach dem Fall der NDA meine WAR-Vorbestellung gekündigt und WotLK bestellt habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratuliere, du hast dich definitiv für eine bessere Community entschieden!


----------



## Targuss (12. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread ein Vorgeschmack auf die Community in WAR ist, kann ich mir wohl nur noch selber gratulieren, daß ich vorletzte Woche nach den ersten Berichten aus WAR nach dem Fall der NDA meine WAR-Vorbestellung gekündigt und WotLK bestellt habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, hab mir auch gedacht wegen der Community wieder nach WoW zu wechseln...[/Ironie]
Mal erlich, viel schlechter als da, kann es eig nicht werden. Außerdem kannst du davon ausgehen, das 60-70% von denen die hier schreiben, WoWler sind/waren und evtl mit dem Release von Wotlk wieder vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## abszu (12. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Masochistisch veranlagt?
> 
> Meinjanur.



Eben genau das nicht. Lies dir mal hier die Beiträge durch... Dazu noch das: WAR Beta Test

Naja, was solls. Ich wünsch WAR jeden Erfolg, ne gute Konkurrenz wird WoW nur gut tun. Nur für mich ist WAR nichts mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:
			
		

> ZITAT(OldboyX @ 12.09.2008, 08:42) *
> @Annaja Item-Entwertung ist 2 Posts weiter oben beschrieben, das muss es geben...
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal für Annaja der Unterschied zwischen WoW und DAoC den ich eigentlich schon ausführlich beschrieben habe:

WoW startet mit jedem Addon neu und ermöglicht es durch die quasi-resets trotz seines hohen Alters (für ein MMO) den Zustrom an komplett neuen Spielern aufrecht zu erhalten.

DAoC hatte seine Spielerbasis, Zenit schnell überschritten, dann werden bestehende Kunden noch ewig lange gehalten, weil das was sie haben so viel Zeit erforderte (da hört man nicht mehr so gern auf), aber es gibt sogut wie keine Neueinsteiger mehr, da man einfach viel zu viel aufholen musste (Items, levels, Rufränge, etc.).  Dieses zweite Problem ist übrigens weit verbreitet in allen MMOs der ersten Generation (zu denen ich WoW nicht zähle) wie Everquest etc. In z.b. Everquest hat man das zu spät erkannt und Abhilfe wurde erst dann reingepatcht als die Situation so aussah:
Ich bin level 70 mit 500 Alternate Punkten. Mein Kumpel fängt grad an und um mit mir zusammen vernünftig zu spielen muss er erst mal 1 Jahr lang aufholen...

Außerdem wird abschließend nochmal wiederholt was viele hier zu vergessen scheinen:
Softwareschmieden sind Firmen die Geld verdienen wollen und Mythic sagt sogar selbst von sich, dass sie Ambitionen haben ein MMO zu basteln welches ähnlich erfolgreich wird wie WoW.

Und ohne irgend einem nostalgischen DAoC Fan auf die Füße steigen zu wollen weiß Mythic mittlerweile eine Sache ganz genau...wenn ein Produkt so ist wie DAoC, dann ist es eben überhaupt nicht annähernd so erfolgreich wie WoW.


----------



## Jonish (12. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Mal erlich, viel schlechter als da, kann es eig nicht werden. Außerdem kannst du davon ausgehen, das 60-70% von denen die hier schreiben, WoWler sind/waren und evtl mit dem Release von Wotlk wieder vor der Tür stehen.




ou ja, bitte lass es soweit kommen, ich hab ja gesagt in 1-2 monaten ändert sich die community wieder.
ich hoff blizzard beeilt sich mit dem Eiswürfelkönig addon, damit sich bei WAR die Community festigt und
warscheinlich ausgeglichen is, ich denke das die Ordung in den erst 1-2 Monaten unterlegen ist und 
wenn die ganz WoW-kiddy wieder weg sind wir es wohl ausgeglichen sein.

problem bei WAR es gibt schon von anfang an Eflen auf beiden Seiten....*kopfkratz*

ich nehme an das die kleinen mal die "böse"(ja beabsichtigt in anführungsstrichen) spielen
wollen, und dann wieder so sachen bei rauskommen wie Darkreaver, Shadowboltevilbadwarrior...


@ blizz, bitte beeilt euch!!!


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

naja die ganze woche war in wow schon richtig flamefrei...
und ab montag wirds noch besser^^ wenn die ganzen entteuschten erstmal 3 wochen wow pause machen, und die begeisterten erstmal warhammer spielen... bis se sich alle in wotlk wiedersehen^^
AoC könnte der lachende dritte werden ^^ für die die schon lange keine lsut mehr auf wow haben und die (warscheinliche) wow community von war schnell satt haben
das aber nur wenn die n richtiges pvp system auf die beine stellen ^^ (was noch keineswegs sicher ist)


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> ou ja, bitte lass es soweit kommen, ich hab ja gesagt in 1-2 monaten ändert sich die community wieder.
> ich hoff blizzard beeilt sich mit dem Eiswürfelkönig addon, damit sich bei WAR die Community festigt und
> warscheinlich ausgeglichen is, ich denke das die Ordung in den erst 1-2 Monaten unterlegen ist und
> wenn die ganz WoW-kiddy wieder weg sind wir es wohl ausgeglichen sein.
> ...



Eventuell wandert aber der ganze "Abschaum" von WoW zu WAR und bleibt auch dort, während die WoW Community wieder "normal" wird.
Und dann?


----------



## Jonish (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Eventuell wandert aber der ganze "Abschaum" von WoW zu WAR und bleibt auch dort, während die WoW Community wieder "normal" wird.
> Und dann?




hey mach kein scheiß, spiel nich mit meine Gefühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Das der ganze Abschaum von WoW abwandert ist unmöglich! 
Die sind mittlerweile so sehr in ihrem "Ich bin voll ph@t ÄpiXxX und RoXxXor alles weg"- Wahn verfallen das sie spätestens nach dem Testmonat wieder bei WoW sind
und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

@Jonish
Ich versuch nur dich auf alle Eventualitäten vorzubereiten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Selor
Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher. Denn mit dem Addon sind sie ja nicht mehr pähht EpiXX, was besonders die ankotzt die mit BC erst angefangen haben.


----------



## kraxxler (12. September 2008)

ok, 1. wer glaubt dass es in den WAr bg anders ausieht als in den von wow glaubt an den weihnachtsmann
2. die WAR fanboys flamen viel mehr, un sagen immer das nur kiddys wow spielen
3. wer sagt denn das die kiddys in WAr dann aufhören? kiddys können net farmen und raiden, und deswegen werden sie ALLE zu WAR komen, und dort alle bg spiele kaputtmachen,  /ironie on  weil man im pvp nicht unbedingt teamspiel braucht  /ironie of  aber trozdem es auch ohne get, und WAr ein pvp lastiges spiel ist, kiddys kann man net shnell zufriedenstellen udn deshalb gehen se zu wWAR und bleiben da auch.
4.wie schon gesagt, ea/mythic wird das pvp system ändern müssen, denn es wird ihrnen klar werden, dass es so nicht geht, wnn die einen immer nur vor ihrem eigenen tor kämpfen können.

wirklich hier flamen ja fast nur WAR kiddys, die andauernd das sagen was die anderen sagen von wegen bei Wow gibs nur R0xx0r kiddys, also echtma, schaut euch ma an wie hier geschreiben wird und überlegt euch welche com besser is.

Eine von Aroganten kiddys nicht inciht wissen das sie welche sind, oder welche von kiddys, die es wenigstens zugeben?


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Dieses ganze Community Geplärr grenzt doch fast schon an Rassimus:

Bei AoC gibts nur "erwachsene und vernünftige Leute", bei Warhammer gibts nur "gepflegtes RP" und bei WoW gibts nur "Idiotenkiddies"? Das glaubt ihr doch wohl alle selbst nicht oder glaubt ihr auch, dass nur "WASPs zivilisierte Menschen sind" ?

In jedem Spiel gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Arten von Leuten. Am ehesten deutet noch ein spezieller Server (RP-Server) daraufhin, dass Leute auf diesem Server ein bestimmtes Anliegen haben, was auf anderen Servern anders ist (Pvp-Server).

Ansonsten kann man bei solchen Debatten nur empfehlen, dass einige Leute sich das Konzept von Toleranz nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sich gleichzeitig bewusst werden, dass man sich nicht zwangsläufig mit diesen Leuten abgeben muss. Man ist in jedem MMO am besten beraten, wenn man sich mit solchen Leuten umgibt (Gilde, Groups, PVP-Teams, usw.) welche zu einem selbst passen.

Gegen Verhaltensweisen, welche aus dem gesetzlichen Rahmen fallen, kann jeder vernünftige Erwachsene entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen (Ticket schreiben, ignore Funktion usw.) und die Spieleentwickler sind dazu verpflichtet hier einzuschreiten. 

Wer sich ständig genervt fühlt, nur weil andere Leute sich an "lila items erfreuen" oder weil sie "lol, roxxor oder owned" sagen, der macht etwas ziemlich falsch...


----------



## dawii (12. September 2008)

wenn du mehr RP haben möchtest geh doch auf einen RP server und muss einfach sagen das ich war nur spiele weil es einfach geil ich mit ner gruppe von leuten auf ne andere gruppe von gegnern einzuprügeln oder einfach ma alleine alles zu töten braucht natürlich die richtige klasse und emotes gibt es nur den scheiß mit /tanzen und so nicht wie in wow wo alle in ner stadt stehen nichts zu tun haben und am tanzen sind oder sonst nen scheiß machen.

naja und


WOW IST PVE  WAR IST RVR (PVP)


----------



## sTereoType (12. September 2008)

@Kraxxler
Hör doch bitte auf von einem Spiel zu reden mit dem du dich anscheinend nicht befasst hast. Allein um vor die Hauptstadt des gegnerischen Reiches zu kommen, muss man in 2 Tiers die Oberhand haben. Ein Hauptstadtraid ist auch nicht einfach nur ein riesieger Zerg, auch PQ spielend abei eine Rolle.


----------



## Alsi (12. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Lol, vonwegen kindische Graphik, das ist halt WoW Style. Wenn die wollten könnten die die verändern, aber dann würden viele mekern.
> Ausserdem hast du den PvE Aspekt in WAR ausgelassen, un das zurecht.. ES GIBT KEINEN!!
> ja ein paar dungeons, aber wie auch erwäht git es keine richtige taktik, und publicquests werden nach einer zeit auch langeweilig.
> 2. Es gibt in WoW jeztz mit em Addon 5 Schlachtfelder+ 1 großer open pvp gebiet.
> ...




Boah das tut ja in den Augen weh bitte lern erstmal schreiben bevor du hier postest  !


----------



## Arandis (12. September 2008)

Auch wenn der Vergleich eh ziemlich dürftig ist ein 3 Jähriges Spiel mit Addon mit einem in der Open Beta Phase befindlichen Spiel zu vergleichen, werd ich es mal versuchen.
Ich war auch bei WoW seit der Open Beta Phase dabei, mit zeitweiligen Pausen aber doch immer mal wieder... 
Das was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, das die WoW Community mit der Zeit immer schlechter wurde. Ich musste auf RP Servern mich von jemanden beleidigen lassen weil ich RP spiel?! In BGs flüstert man mir zu, das man verlieren will und das nach der 1. minute damits schnell ne "Marke" gibt. Also zeitweilen kommt es mir so vor als laufen in WoW teilweise nur noch Farmzombies rum... jetzt mal böse ausgedrückt.  Sicherlich sind nicht alle so, aber ich finde mittlerweile die Community  von WoW derart schlecht, das diese alleine schon dazu verleitet mit dem Spiel aufzuhören, neben der Tatsache das sich WoW nur sehr mäßig weiterentwickelt und im PvP bereich absolut unbrauchbar ist. Ich hoffe das die WAR Community besser wird als die derzeitige WoW Community. Aber das wird wohl erst die Zukunft zeigen. 

Ich finde WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, mit dem ich viel Spaß aber auch Ärger hatte... jedoch denke ich wie viele ältere Spieler, dass es einen Höhepunkt schon erreicht hat und es jetzt wohl schleichend abwärts geht. WAR ist neben LotRO (anfangs) das erste Spiel, dass mich wieder von Anfang an fesseln kann. Das neue innovative Dinge ins Genre bringt, wie z. B. PQs die wirklich Spaß machen und auch im PvP bzw. RvR kann es sich sehen lassen. Ich habe jetzt in der Open Beta bisweilen einen kleinen Goblin Squigtreiber gespielt und muss sagen das er mich doch schon relativ ans Herz gewachsen ist, mehr als meine Comicartigen Klone aus WoW. (und das sagt ein Ordnungsspieler ^^). 

Wie dem auch sei. Das ist alleine meine persönliche Meinung und für mich steht fest, (auch als alter Tabletop Spieler) dass ich mich zukünftig im Warhammer Universum weiter vergnügen werde. Ich freue mich darauf neue Erfahrungen  zu sammeln und neue Spieleerlebnisse kennenlernen zu dürfen. Dieses Spiel hat gewaltiges Potential und macht mir jetzt schon sehr viel Spaß. Doch überlasse ich jedem selbst was er in Zukunft spielen wird und manche sollten nicht vergessen, dass es sich hierbei nur um ein Hobby bzw. Spiel geht und es genug Fans für beide Seiten gibt. 

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Ashgard (12. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> ok, 1. wer glaubt dass es in den WAr bg anders ausieht als in den von wow glaubt an den weihnachtsmann
> 2. die WAR fanboys flamen viel mehr, un sagen immer das nur kiddys wow spielen
> 3. wer sagt denn das die kiddys in WAr dann aufhören? kiddys können net farmen und raiden, und deswegen werden sie ALLE zu WAR komen, und dort alle bg spiele kaputtmachen,  /ironie on  weil man im pvp nicht unbedingt teamspiel braucht  /ironie of  aber trozdem es auch ohne get, und WAr ein pvp lastiges spiel ist, kiddys kann man net shnell zufriedenstellen udn deshalb gehen se zu wWAR und bleiben da auch.
> 4.wie schon gesagt, ea/mythic wird das pvp system ändern müssen, denn es wird ihrnen klar werden, dass es so nicht geht, wnn die einen immer nur vor ihrem eigenen tor kämpfen können.
> ...




Bitte, bitte, geh zurück in dein Game, geh zu deinem Klassenlehrer und lerne Rechtschreibung Stufe 1, Interpunktion Stufe 1 und
Kommunikation Stufe 1. Wenn du das hast, komm bitte wieder aber verschone mich und ander mit deinem augenkrebsverursachenden
Bullshit. Danke.


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Zja leider schade das,anderseits solang man damit zufrieden ist massenware zu konssumieren



Es geht nur leider nicht darum womit wir zufrieden sind es zu konsumieren, es geht darum was produziert wird. 

Mythic schreibt keine Spiele damit Du Dich darin wohlfühlen kannst. Mythic analysiert den Markt, versucht herauszufinden worin genau das 15 Millionen Spieler-Phänomen WoW besteht, und wenn sie glauben das herausgefunden zu haben, versuchen sie herauszufinden wie man WoW am besten kopiert ohne dass die Kopie zu auffällig ist und was genau man verändern muss um so viele wie möglich dieser 15 Millionen Spieler abzuziehen. Ergebnis ist Warhammer Online. Ein WoW-Klon der in vielen Punkten die Fehler von WoW nicht wiederholt, in anderen Punkten echtes Neuland betritt aber eben nie vorbei an der breiten Masse entwickelt wurde. 

Du kannst jetzt natürlich sagen, na gut, ich muss ja War nicht spielen. Recht hast Du, musst Du nicht, Du kannst auch auf die nächsten WoW-Klone warten, die dann vielleicht in andere Richtungen gehen werden, aber fest steht eines, sie werden in ihrer Basis immer WoW-Klone sein. Ist eine ganz simple wirtschaftliche Logik, wenn es einen überschaubaren Weltmarkt gibt und ein Anbieter darin 50%+ Marktbeherrschung hat, wird jedes neue Produkt in diesem Markt ein Klon der Produkte dieses einen Anbieters sein. Jemand der mittlere zweistellige Millionenbeträge in die Entwicklung eines Produktes steckt, in dem Wissen, dass es mindestens 3-5 Jahre bis zur Fertigstellung, und damit der Möglichkeit mit der Investition Geld zu verdienen,  dauern wird, geht keine Risiken ein, indem er etwas völlig Neues noch nie dagewesenes in einen bestehenden Markt wirft.


----------



## Marcur (12. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Es geht nur leider nicht darum womit wir zufrieden sind es zu konsumieren, es geht darum was produziert wird.
> 
> Mythic schreibt keine Spiele damit Du Dich darin wohlfühlen kannst. Mythic analysiert den Markt, versucht herauszufinden worin genau das 15 Millionen Spieler-Phänomen WoW besteht, und wenn sie glauben das herausgefunden zu haben, versuchen sie herauszufinden wie man WoW am besten kopiert ohne dass die Kopie zu auffällig ist und was genau man verändern muss um so viele wie möglich dieser 15 Millionen Spieler abzuziehen. Ergebnis ist Warhammer Online. Ein WoW-Klon der in vielen Punkten die Fehler von WoW nicht wiederholt, in anderen Punkten echtes Neuland betritt aber eben nie vorbei an der breiten Masse entwickelt wurde.
> 
> Du kannst jetzt natürlich sagen, na gut, ich muss ja War nicht spielen. Recht hast Du, musst Du nicht, Du kannst auch auf die nächsten WoW-Klone warten, die dann vielleicht in andere Richtungen gehen werden, aber fest steht eines, sie werden in ihrer Basis immer WoW-Klone sein. Ist eine ganz simple wirtschaftliche Logik, wenn es einen überschaubaren Weltmarkt gibt und ein Anbieter darin 50%+ Marktbeherrschung hat, wird jedes neue Produkt in diesem Markt ein Klon der Produkte dieses einen Anbieters sein. Jemand der mittlere zweistellige Millionenbeträge in die Entwicklung eines Produktes steckt, in dem Wissen, dass es mindestens 3-5 Jahre bis zur Fertigstellung, und damit der Möglichkeit mit der Investition Geld zu verdienen,  dauern wird, geht keine Risiken ein, indem er etwas völlig Neues noch nie dagewesenes in einen bestehenden Markt wirft.



WOW Klone ? bist du etwa allenernstes der Meinung das WoW das ertse MMORPG seiner art ist?


----------



## Rungor (12. September 2008)

ja ich weiß es ist blödsinn und mir war fad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjA-KskJUDE


----------



## Tagel (12. September 2008)

Ohhhhhh ja WoW kam schon 1918 raus und wurde aber neu aufgelegt weil die Grafik ein bisschen veraltet war^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

WAS? Erst 1918? War das nicht schon vor dem großen Krieg echt fett in Mode? Meine doch das der Prominenteste WoWZocker immernoch Wilhelm I. war...


----------



## Draco1985 (12. September 2008)

@cynir:

Ziemlich einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Man kann (und muss) das ganze auch umgekehrt sehen:

Ein "Klon" eines erfolgreichen Produkts birgt immer die Gefahr, dass die Kunden beim Original bleiben, sei es aus Gewohnheit oder weil dem Klon das eine oder andere Element des Originals fehlt. Wie viele von den koreanischen StarCraft-Klonen haben sich beispielsweise gehalten? Oder die zahlreichen Diablo-Klone?

Entwickelt man ein Nischenspiel kann man sich dagegen eher sicher sein, einen festen Kundenstamm zu haben. Zwar wird der eventuell nicht so groß sein, dafür rentiert sich das Spiel aber auf längere Sicht, weil die Kunden dabeibleiben. Man bietet ihnen schließlich etwas was sie woanders nicht bekommen.

Die Frage ist ob man alles auf eine Karte setzt um kurzfristig einen großen Profit zu erwirtschaften (Klon) oder lieber "auf Nummer sicher geht" (soweit so etwas in der heutigen Wirtschaft überhaupt möglich ist) und seine Investitionen langfristig wieder reinholt.


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> WOW Klone ? bist du etwa allenernstes der Meinung das WoW das ertse MMORPG seiner art ist?



In der Schule lernt man das man Sachtexte mehrmals lesen sollte falls man sie nicht auf anhieb versteht. Dann mal los.


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

naja WAR hat halt geniales RvR und der Endgame content von WAR besteht hauptsächlich aus RvR

bei WoW besteht der Endgame content hauptsächlich aus PvE, ich fand WoW nur zu den Ehrensystem Zeiten wirklich spaßig, danach einfach nurnoch lame

deswegen: go, WAR, go!


----------



## Nimophelio (12. September 2008)

WAR trifft WoW kritisch.WoW stirbt.
Naja mein WoW Account is bis zum November bezahlt und wird bis dahin kein einziges mal mehr gespielt werden...
WAR is Coming und ich werde sofort 12 Monate oder so bezahlen :-)
Ich zieh einfach bei WAR ein...
Tu du das auch und stürzen wir WoW! 
FÜR GOA!!!


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. September 2008)

Noch ein WOW vs WAR vergleich und ich..... nein das sag ich nicht.... Leute anderes Spiel anderes Konzept... Wozu vergleichen? Ich vergleiche doch auch nicht Kuhmilch mit Sprudelwasser. Der eine mag eben das eine der andere das andere.


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Tu du das auch und stürzen wir WoW!
> FÜR GOA!!!



Für GOA? no way, alter, no way! GOA is der letzte Misthaufen, auch wenn WAR ein tolles Spiel ist/wird. 

würde doch mal eher sagen für unseren Spielspaß!


----------



## Tagel (12. September 2008)

Aber die Server sin off also muss man ins Forum um nen Flame Thread aufzumachen


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> WOW Klone ? bist du etwa allenernstes der Meinung das WoW das ertse MMORPG seiner art ist?



Nun kommt drauf an wie Du: das erste seiner Art definierst.

Das erste MMORPG? Ne, das war Meridian59, zumindest wenn man MMORPG als grafisch umgesetzt bezeichnet, sonst müsste man als erstes MMORPG eines der MUD´s nehmen die Mitte der 80er im Fidonet und Usenet auftauchten, Internet gabs damals noch nicht mal.

Das erste MMORPG mit Spielerzahlen die mehr als 6 Stellen hatten? Jo, doch, genau das ist es. Das erste seiner Art. Vor WoW war das mit Abstand erfolgreichste MMORPG aller Zeiten Everquest. Die hatten als absoluten Höchststand an Spielern mal 600.000. Andere Spieler, Asherons Call zum Beispiel musste sich mit 90.000 zufrieden geben. Ab 50.000 Spielern sprach man von einem kommerziellen Erfolg. 

Weiss zwar jetzt nicht wie alt Du bist, aber wenn Du Dich an die zweite Hälfte der 90er und die ersten Jahre im neuen Jahrhundert erinnerst, da kamen alle 2 Jahre mal ein MMORPG raus, und fast alle wurden von völlig unbekannten Firmen geschrieben, waren mehr Liebhabereien als kommerzielle Unternehmungen. Budgets lagen in der Regel bei hochprofessionell gestalteten Spielen bei 4-6 Mio. $ bei anderen Spielen wie Jumpgate oder Earth and Beyond zwischen 500.000 und 2 Mio $

Heutzutage sind wir dank WoW bei Projekten die im mittleren zweistelligen Millionenbereich liegen, weil erst WoW Firmen wie EA gezeigt hat, dass man mit dieser Art von Spielen tatsächlich Geld verdienen kann.

Ja, aus dieser doch etwas realistischeren Sicht der Dinge betrachtet: WoW ist das erste Spiel seiner Art.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> *Das erste MMORPG mit Spielerzahlen die mehr als 6 Stellen hatten?* Jo, doch, genau das ist es. Das erste seiner Art. Vor WoW war das mit Abstand erfolgreichste MMORPG aller Zeiten Everquest. Die hatten als absoluten Höchststand an Spielern mal 600.000. Andere Spieler, Asherons Call zum Beispiel musste sich mit 90.000 zufrieden geben. Ab 50.000 Spielern sprach man von einem kommerziellen Erfolg.



Falsch.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lineage_(video_game)


----------



## Tagel (12. September 2008)

ohhhh da hat er dich "gedisst"



"Sagt man dissen heut überhaupt noch"
Wer erät von welcher Serie das Zitat ist darf sich einen Keks backen


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> @cynir:
> 
> Ziemlich einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Man kann (und muss) das ganze auch umgekehrt sehen:
> 
> ...



Klar, gebe Dir da völlig recht, nur Klon heisst ja nicht 1:1 Klon. Zuerst mal klont man die Basis. 

Ende der 90er gab es eine Handvoll MMORPGs und alle hatten völlig unterschiedliche Grundgerüste. Mal waren Klassen-Systeme (Everquest), mal Skill-Systeme (Asherons Call), mal ne Mischung aus beidem (Jumpgate), mal was gänzlich Anderes (UO mit seinem Character of the season-System). Die wunderbare Welt der Vielfalt. Es gab PvP-lastige Spiele, es gab Spiele in denen PvP nur möglich war, es gab Spiele gänzlich ohne PvP. Es gab Spiele in denen man nur durch grinding leveln konnte, völlig ohne Quests, naja, eigentlich waren fast alle Spiele damals von dieser Sorte, Quests gabs nur als Kurzweil zwischendurch, Erfahrung brachten sie kaum bis gar nicht. Dann kam WoW mit seinem reinen Klassen-System, seinem Quest-System das jeden Spieler von 1-60 durch die komplette Welt lotste und somit sehr viel einfacher für Anfänger machte, seinem Skill-basierenden Kampfsystem usw. 

Plötzlich sind alle Spiele die erscheinen und noch angekündigt sind nicht mehr die wundervolle Welt der Vielfalt, sie unterscheiden sich nur noch in Details, mal mehr PvP, mal sogar RvR, mal mit instanzierten Gebieten (was ich persönlich übrigens zum Kotzen finde, Asherons Call hatte schon 1998 eine seemless world, technisch ist es also sehr wohl machbar) aber im Grunde, die Basis 80% dessen was das komplette Spiel ausmacht ist 1:1 von WoW geklaut, nur in den restlichen 20% unterscheiden sich die Spiele um eben jeder an seinen Teil des Kuchens zu kommen.

Sieh Dir Warhammer mal genau an, vergiss dabei Form und Farbe der Mobs und Spieler, und dass die Questgeber keine Rufzeichen sondern Bücher überm Kopf haben und sag mir nochmal ernsthaft, dass Warhammer NICHT zu 80% ein WoW-Klon ist. Und bitte missversteh das hier nicht als Klage, oder gar als Flame gegen Warhammer, ich mag das Spiel so wie es ist, ich weiss nicht ob ich es mögen würde wären sie wirklich von Grund auf völlig andere Wege gegangen als WoW. Nur egal wie man zu WoW steht ob man es liebt, hasst oder ob es einem einfach nur mit der Zeit egal wurde, man findet WoW in jedem Spiel das in dieser Art erscheint wieder, mal mehr mal weniger, aber da ist es immer.


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lineage_(video_game)



Ok, Lineage hatte mehr, in Korea, im Rest der Welt wusste man noch nicht mal dass dieser minderwertige UO-Klon überhaupt existiert.

Ich habe aber nicht von Korea gesprochen sondern von Amerika und Europa, hätte ich wohl klarmachen müssen um Neunmalkluge von genau diesem Post abzuhalten.


----------



## Tagel (12. September 2008)

Jetzt rausreden WoW hat auch kunden in Asien und zwar net wenige


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Jetzt rausreden WoW hat auch kunden in Asien und zwar net wenige



Und? WoW hat weltweit Kunden, Lineage war ein rein koreanisches Phänomen, dass trotz einiger Versuche in der Richtung nirgendwo sonst auf der Welt Fuss fassen konnte, erst Lineage II hat es geschafft auch ausserhalb Koreas ein bescheidenes Dasein auf die Beine zu bekommen.

Wenn Du die Verkaufszahlen von was-auch-immer vergleichst wirst ja wohl auch nicht etwas in die Rechnung mit aufnehmen, dass ausschliesslich in einem einzigen Land verkauft wird, das noch dazu so ziemlich am anderen Ende der Welt liegt, oder?


----------



## Leros (12. September 2008)

Ich binn auch der Meinung, dass man das nicht genau sagen kann, ob WoW oder WAR besser ist. Denn WoW legt auf ganz andere sachen wert, als WAR auch wenn ich WAR bevorzuge, da die meisten WoW spieler zu fixier sind. (Lvl, farmen, Raiden).
Bei WAR gefällt mir die flexibilität, man kann einfach PVP machen und damit Erfahrung gewinnen, und wenn man genug davon hatt die Zerstörung zu zermalmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann man einfach ein wenig PVE machen, und trotzdem etwas für sein Reich zu tuhen.
Das überzeugt mich und ich werde eindeutig WAR spielen, denn WoW langweilt mich mit der Zeit...

LG Leros


----------



## Lowallyn (12. September 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> "Alea iacta est" heißt: Der Würfel ist gefallen, nicht die. *klugscheiß*



/klugscheißmodeon

" Alea iacta est"  wird eigentlich falsch zitiert. Cäsar solle 49 v. Chr., als er aus Gallien zurückkehrte, auf griechisch geschrien haben: " Kybos anerriphto!". Was allerdings " Der Würfel soll fallen!" bedeutet.

/klugscheißmodeoff

b2T:
Ich spiel jetzt seit gut nem Jahr wow und für mich als PvP Spieler ist mittlerweile auch schon die Luft raus. Ständig die selben BGs bieten auf Dauer halt nix neues. Ich hab zwar beiweitem nicht den gesamten Content gesehen, allerdings macht mir Raiden auch keinen Spaß. Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, WoW ist und bleibt die Nummer eins im MMORPG- Sektor, und es sit auch ein gutes Spiel. Aber ich werd War jedenfalls mal anspielen und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch dabei bleiben.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Die Wahl des Games ist wirklich Geschmackssache, aber ich werde ein wenig auf eure Posts reagieren.

Manche haben sich eh selber disqualifiziert mit ihren fast unlesbaren Posts, bzw mit ihren Unwahrheiten, die sollten sich lieber mal nen Duden kaufen
oder öfter in die Schule gehen und sich über die Spiele um die es hier geht mehr informieren.
(Namen nenn ich keine, denn sie wären dann endgültig bloßgestellt) xD

Aber ein paar Dinge muss ich schon ansprechen, jemand meinte hier zb. das mit dem Itemresets in WoW sei ja so toll, da bin ich eben anderer Meinung.
Itemreset ok, aber gleich so krass, das Grüne Gegenstände besser sind als Lila? Und diese items bekommt man dann aber ziemlich schnell und alles was
man so erfarmt hat ist recht wertlos. Was hab ich dann noch von meiner investierten Zeit?

Blizzard macht immer wieder einen totalen Neuanfang des Spiels - das ist nur Geldmacherei - und kostet die Spieler wieder sehr viel zeit bis sie das haben
was sie wollen. Wieso kann es nicht ein Max an Equipment geben, wenn man das hat gäbe es dann neue die einfach andere Stats haben, ok vielleicht ein
wenig verbessert, aber wie gesagt grün is besser als lila u.s.w. das mag ich nicht.
Lila besser als Lila oder eine neue Itemgattung (zb neue schwer zu erreichend Farbe eines Items [zb legendäre Items die nich an jeder Ecke gleich rumliegen])
ok ---> kein problem, aber so... Nicht mein geschmack.

Einen Item-reset würde ich einfach besser umsetzen, und zwar so das es natürlich "neue" und "bessere" items gibt aber halt nicht gleich an der ersten Ecke
des Addons. Sondern das man auch ein wenig dafür tun muss. Dann dauert das ganze etwas länger und man muss nicht gleich alles entzaubern.
Mir gefällt das wie es Blizzard macht überhaupt nicht, da merkt man das ist einfach reine Geldsache.

Item-gefarme hin oder her, klar will jeder immer wieder was Neues haben für seine Spielzeit, aber immer die gleiche Instanz oder die gleichen Gebiete
abzufarmen finde ich stupide und langweilig, bei WAR geht es eben mehr ums PvP (und da gibts auch Fähigkeiten und Items die man dafür bekommt)
aber jede Situation, jede Schlacht ist anders. Klar ist es nicht leicht in den highlevel-instanzen bzw Raidinstanzen zu bestehen oder sie gar zu clearen,
aber für viele Leute ist das nur Verarsche, man sitzt nen paar Wochen/Monate in den selben paar Inis rum und farmt sein Equip, was Blizzard natürlich
Zeit gibt sein Geld zu zählen ohne grossartig was dafür zu tun, ausser sich neue Bosse, Inis auszudenken.

Bei WAR herrscht ständig, an jeder Ecke Krieg und das Spiel heisst nicht umsonst WARHAMMER! Mir machts halt ganz einfach mehr
Spass gegen Spieler zu spielen die sich nunmal immer anders verhalten als gegen computergesteuerte Gegner. Klar gehe ich auch mal gerne in Instanzen
oder töte Bosse, aber nuuur das zu machen immer und immer wieder. Nein da hab ich kein Bock mehr drauf.

Einige Leute haben auch behauptet, das Endgame ist lahm in WAR, das PvP das gleiche wie in WoW, das stimmt schlichtweg nicht.
Das Endgame kann so gut wie keiner derzeit beurteilen ausser die Entwickler selbst. Und die haben gesagt es ist eben mehr auf PvP als PvE ausgelegt.
Wer weiss schon was da alles auf uns wartet?!
Und das es kaum PvE gibt in WAR ist auch falsch. Hast du das schon "durchgespielt", alles geshen - dann musst du aber ein Entwickler WAR´s sein - lol -
Manche glauben nachdem sie sich die WAR-beta angesehen haben wissen sie ALLES, die disqualifizieren sich mit dieser Meinung ganz klar und das PvP ist
gottseidank nicht so wie in WoW sondern fordernd und man kann es absolut überall betreiben. Hier ein Gebiet halten, da ne Burg besetzen und das kann
man nicht nur in instanzen sondern immer und überall.

Das Balancing muss natürlich auf den Seiten der Ordnung und der Zerstörung passen, das stimmt zwar, aber ich denke wenn auf der einen Seite zu viele
sind wird man eben nur mehr Charaktere auf der anderen Seite erstellen können. Wäre keine Hexerei und würde die Zahl der Spieler balancen.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, auch Skill, Teamplay und eine starke Gilde zählt. Und nicht nur die Masse der Fraktionen.

Zum Charakterdesign ist noch zu sagen das es ziemlich viele Sachen gibt, nicht nur 4 Köpfe wie das hier jemand angesprochen hat. Man kann sehr viele
Dinge wie Augenfarbe, Narben, Frisur, Bart, Haarfarbe, Gesicht u.s.w. einstellen und bei jeder Rasse gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die einen haben
Schmuck, die anderen eher Narben. (Ordnung - Chaos)

Die Individualisierung ist auch so ein Punkt, man kann schon circa erahnen wo es hingeht, es wird ähnlich wie im Tabletop auch viele Designmöglichkeiten
geben, Farbe, Trophäen, und die kann man dann auch dort hinhängen wo man sie will.

Aber jetzt zu sagen jeder sieht gleich aus - lol - is bei WoW auch so, aber das man jetzt noch keine Highlevelequipte Chars sieht is klar - es is die Beta-version,
und die Open Beta ist erst ein paar Tage alt mit Max Level 20.

So wenn noch was einfällt - später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt nur noch zu sagen, viel Spass euch allen in welchem Spiel auch immer, jedem das seine, für mich aber bitte einmal WAAAGH! *jubeln*


----------



## Draco1985 (12. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Klar, gebe Dir da völlig recht, nur Klon heisst ja nicht 1:1 Klon. Zuerst mal klont man die Basis.
> 
> Ende der 90er gab es eine Handvoll MMORPGs und alle hatten völlig unterschiedliche Grundgerüste. Mal waren Klassen-Systeme (Everquest), mal Skill-Systeme (Asherons Call), mal ne Mischung aus beidem (Jumpgate), mal was gänzlich Anderes (UO mit seinem Character of the season-System). Die wunderbare Welt der Vielfalt. Es gab PvP-lastige Spiele, es gab Spiele in denen PvP nur möglich war, es gab Spiele gänzlich ohne PvP. Es gab Spiele in denen man nur durch grinding leveln konnte, völlig ohne Quests, naja, eigentlich waren fast alle Spiele damals von dieser Sorte, Quests gabs nur als Kurzweil zwischendurch, Erfahrung brachten sie kaum bis gar nicht. Dann kam WoW mit seinem reinen Klassen-System, seinem Quest-System das jeden Spieler von 1-60 durch die komplette Welt lotste und somit sehr viel einfacher für Anfänger machte, seinem Skill-basierenden Kampfsystem usw.



War nicht anfangs sogar mal geplant, dass WoW Klassenlos und Skillbasiert sein sollte, bis das durch die Tester und viel Gewhine gekippt wurde?

Aber mal ehrlich: WoW hat keinen Trend begründet. Blizzard hat sich nur (mal wieder, kennt man ja von denen) von allen anderen Entwicklern die Sahnestücke geklaut und zusammengewürfelt.



> Plötzlich sind alle Spiele die erscheinen und noch angekündigt sind nicht mehr die wundervolle Welt der Vielfalt, sie unterscheiden sich nur noch in Details, mal mehr PvP, mal sogar RvR, mal mit instanzierten Gebieten (was ich persönlich übrigens zum Kotzen finde, Asherons Call hatte schon 1998 eine seemless world, technisch ist es also sehr wohl machbar) aber im Grunde, die Basis 80% dessen was das komplette Spiel ausmacht ist 1:1 von WoW geklaut, nur in den restlichen 20% unterscheiden sich die Spiele um eben jeder an seinen Teil des Kuchens zu kommen.



"Alle" Spiele sicher nicht. AoC z.B. war auch kein WoW-Klon, nur halt dummerweise nicht fertig entwickelt. Vanguard hat dasselbe Problem. Außerdem haben wir hier das Problem der Klon-Definition. Wo fängt denn ein Klon an? Wenn man sich am Interface-Design eines Konkurrenten orientiert? Bei anderen gameplaytechnischen Entscheidungen wie hoher Questdichte? Ein echter Klon ist für mich ein Spiel erst dann, wenn nur die Hintergrundwelt ausgetauscht wurde und der Rest fast 1:1 übernommen wird.

Als weiteres Beispiel, dass "anders" manchmal wesentlich rentabler ist: Star Wars Galaxies hat mit dem gameplaytechnischen Aufsprung auf den WoW-Zug einen Großteil seiner Stammspieler verloren. Ein Kollege von mir regt sich heute noch darüber auf, dass das Spiel wirklich kaputtgepatcht wurde.

Und in Zukunft kommen auch einige Spiele die sich von WoW abheben: Mortal Online, All Points Bullet (hieß so dieses Pseudo-"GTA Online"?), Star Trek Online, etc.



> Sieh Dir Warhammer mal genau an, vergiss dabei Form und Farbe der Mobs und Spieler, und dass die Questgeber keine Rufzeichen sondern Bücher überm Kopf haben und sag mir nochmal ernsthaft, dass Warhammer NICHT zu 80% ein WoW-Klon ist. Und bitte missversteh das hier nicht als Klage, oder gar als Flame gegen Warhammer, ich mag das Spiel so wie es ist, ich weiss nicht ob ich es mögen würde wären sie wirklich von Grund auf völlig andere Wege gegangen als WoW. Nur egal wie man zu WoW steht ob man es liebt, hasst oder ob es einem einfach nur mit der Zeit egal wurde, man findet WoW in jedem Spiel das in dieser Art erscheint wieder, mal mehr mal weniger, aber da ist es immer.



Ich habe das nicht behauptet und werde das auch nie. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mit Schlimmerem gerechnet, bis ich die Beta gespielt habe. WAR ist sehr nahe an WoW dran, aber sie haben einiges an Detailverbesserungen einfliessen lassen, so dass es einfach weniger langweilig und vor allem wieder Gruppenorientierter ist. Das ist aber auch schon alles.

Gameplaytechnisch völlig andere Spiele erwarte ich aber auch erst mit Stargate: Worlds (Shooterlastiger so wie ich das verstanden habe), Star Trek Online (viel dynamischere Welt, falls die Entwickler ihre Versprechen halten können und der Erforscher-Aspekt, den bisher so ziemlich kein anderes Spiel derart gefödert hat - zumindest wäre mir keins bekannt) oder "WH40k Online" (ist noch lange hin, soll aber auch eher Shooterlastig werden).



cynir schrieb:


> Ok, Lineage hatte mehr, in Korea, im Rest der Welt wusste man noch nicht mal dass dieser minderwertige UO-Klon überhaupt existiert.
> 
> Ich habe aber nicht von Korea gesprochen sondern von Amerika und Europa, hätte ich wohl klarmachen müssen um Neunmalkluge von genau diesem Post abzuhalten.



Wenn du nur von Nordamerika und Europa ausgehst, dann rechne das bitte auch mal auf WoW um. Dann kommst du auf "etwas" andere Trends (mal davon abgesehen dass WoW ohne die Asiaten nur die Hälfte der Spieler hätte, vielleicht ein Drittel wenn man die "organischen Grindbots" aka "Chinafarmer" auf den westlichen Servern auch noch abzieht). Auf diesen Märkten macht sich eine allgemeine WoW-Müdigkeit breit, wenn man sich z.B. mal zu Gemüte führt, wie viele Leute ein Konkurrenzprodukt spielen, *nur* um von WoW wegzukommen. Stichwort AoC, sag ich nur. Egal wie verbuggt oder unfertig, hauptsache kein WoW. Auf diesen Märkten rentiert sich der Klon in diesem Fall sogar noch weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkangel270980 (12. September 2008)

nix


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Sorry, Predator, so nicht.

Das war viel zu durchdacht, ausführlich, leserlich und objektiv.

Nochmal sowas und du fliegst!


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

sry, omg was macht WARHAMMER nur aus mir ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

@Predator

Also mir ist es völlig schnuppe, welche Farbe das Teil hat. Es kann grau sein, sobald es mich und meine Stats verbessert wird es getragen. Verstehe nicht, wieso man da so auf Farben fixiert ist. Dann müsste man sich auch beschweren, wieso die Halskette von Attumen aus Karazhan schlechter ist als die von Supremus aus dem schwarzen Tempel, beides ist doch lila. Da beschwert sich auch niemand, dass die ausgetauscht wird. Vor BC hat man in Molten Core mühevoll T1 gesammelt, um dann in BWL gegen T2 auszutauschen. Ist doch das gleiche. Wer natürlich nur auf die Farbe Wert legt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Gerade weil Blizzards die Epics nun raushaut, ist ein Full Epic ausgerüsterter Spieler in Orgrimmar kein "OH" und "AH" mehr wert.

Interessanterweise stößt sich niemand, den ich ingame kenne, an der neuerlichen "Entwertung". Vermutlich, weil die meisten seit Classic spielen und das Prozedere kennen. Früher wurde sich um jedes Item gefetzt, teilweise gestritten. Heute wird teilweise freiwillig zugunsten des anderen gepasst. In Classic teilweise undenkbar gewesen. Denn die Epic Schwemme von Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach einen großen Vorteil gebracht: Items rücken mehr in den Hinter- und das Spiel wieder in der Vordergrund. Items waren früher Statussymbole für den ePeen, heute sind sie Mittel zum Zweck. Die, die ich kenne und sich darüber aufregen, spielen erst seit BC. 

@Draco

Das stimmt. Aber wenn das zusammensuchen und zusammensetzen von Sahnestücken so einfach wäre, wieso sind viele andere MMORPGs mehr oder weniger bedeutungslos?

Naja, die nächsten Jahre werden interessant. Von AION halte ich bisher nichts, aber auf Star Trek Online warte ich gespannt, auch wenn ich befürchte das das Game wie fast jede Lizenzumsetzung von ST eher mager wird.


----------



## Maiying (12. September 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ all

Also ich glaube das man WOW und WAR absolut nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.Alleine von der grafik her ist WAR viel erwachsener und nicht so comichaft wie WOW.

Ich selber habe über Jahre DAOC gespielt und kann nur sagen das es nie langweilig wurde egal ob PVE ODER PVP!Und PVP mässig war DAOC das geilste was ich erleben durfte in einem Spiel.Danach habe ich dann angefangen WOW zu spielen in meinen Augen ist WOW ein Spiel für Spieler die sehr viel Freizeit haben weil man muss ja in einige Inis um ein super Equip sich zusammen farmen zu können.Sprich MC und und .... wie sie alle heissen.PVP in WOW in meinen Augen viel zu lahm nach dem Motto fang die Fahne absolutes NO GO nicht mein Ding viel zu eintönig.

Ganz klar werde ich Warhammer spielen alleine die Beta super geil cooles Game endlich wieder vernünftiges RVR mir gefällt es von A-Z. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wird ein Spiel werden was mich wieder die nächsten Jahre begleiten wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  absolut genial!!!

PS: Jedoch jeder sollte das spielen woran er Freude hat !!!...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne
man sieht sich im Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebiprotago (12. September 2008)

Mir gefallen beide Spiele gut. Im Moment ist W.A.R. spannender,weil neuer, aber das kann sich mit WotLK natürlich auch wieder ändern. Die WoW-Langeweile, die viele beschreiben hat mich noch nicht gepackt, da ich noch nicht so lange spiele und daher auch noch nicht den gesamten Endgame gesehen habe. Ich werde also erstmal beides Spielen und mich je nach Tagesstimmung in das eine, das andere oder gar nicht einloggen. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob W.A.R. hält was die Beta verspricht und wohin WoW geht.

Übrigens kann ich Predators Post in einem Punkt nicht nachvollziehen: wenn eine kostenpflichtige Erweiterung für ein Spiel kommt, dann erwarte ich, dass es auch entsprechend umfangreiche neue Inhalte und Herausforderungen gibt. Dazu gehören bei einem PvE- und Itemorientierten Spiel wie WoW natürlich: Bosse und Items. Von daher würde ich mich gehörig verarscht fühlen, wenn sich durch eine Erweiterung kaum etwas ändert. Ausserdem sind neue Gebiete und Instanzen mit neuen Bossen ja genau das, was die meisten Spieler wollen. Von daher verstehe ich die Kritik nicht, Blizz würde nur rumsitzen und sich neue Bosse ausdenken. Das ist doch deren Job.
Davon unabhängig war das aber mal ein echter Lichtblickpost.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Predator
> 
> Also mir ist es völlig schnuppe, welche Farbe das Teil hat. Es kann grau sein, sobald es mich und meine Stats verbessert wird es getragen. Verstehe nicht, wieso man da so auf Farben fixiert ist. Dann müsste man sich auch beschweren, wieso die Halskette von Attumen aus Karazhan schlechter ist als die von Supremus aus dem schwarzen Tempel, beides ist doch lila. Da beschwert sich auch niemand, dass die ausgetauscht wird. Vor BC hat man in Molten Core mühevoll T1 gesammelt, um dann in BWL gegen T2 auszutauschen. Ist doch das gleiche. Wer natürlich nur auf die Farbe Wert legt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Gerade weil Blizzards die Epics nun raushaut, ist ein Full Epic ausgerüsterter Spieler in Orgrimmar kein "OH" und "AH" mehr wert.
> 
> Interessanterweise stößt sich niemand, den ich ingame kenne, an der neuerlichen "Entwertung". Vermutlich, weil die meisten seit Classic spielen und das Prozedere kennen. Früher wurde sich um jedes Item gefetzt, teilweise gestritten. Heute wird teilweise freiwillig zugunsten des anderen gepasst. In Classic teilweise undenkbar gewesen. Denn die Epic Schwemme von Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach einen großen Vorteil gebracht: Items rücken mehr in den Hinter- und das Spiel wieder in der Vordergrund. Items waren früher Statussymbole für den ePeen, heute sind sie Mittel zum Zweck. Die, die ich kenne und sich darüber aufregen, spielen erst seit BC.



Ja es geht ja gar nicht um die Farbe, es geht um den "Wert" und dies wird nunmal in Farben dargestellt. Epixxx waren früher eben schwerer zu kriegen
und der Itemreset geht mir ehrlich gesagt dorthin wo ich grad draufsitze, wenn du verstehst. Ich habe WoW zum Release angefangen und war eh total
glücklich damals damit, aber Zeiten ändern sich und Krieg (WAR) zieht über die Länder, und ich bin eben mehr der PvP-gamer als der Instanz-farmer.

Hab damals als ich und einige meiner WoW-freunde Level 60 erreicht hatten auch Items-gefarmt, wir haben später eine grosse Gilde namens Exercitus
auf Blackmoore gegründet und haben MC gecleared, Drachenbosse und Raidbosse verkloppt und leider nur nebenbei ganz wenig PvP gemacht.
Hab dann auch noch in anderen Gilden gespielt und BWL, AQ u.s.w. gefarmt, aber mir wurde es schnell langweilig und ich habe eine Pause eingelegt,
später mit BC bin ich zurück gekommen hab auf 70 gespielt mir einiges angesehen aber es reizt mich nicht mehr so wie damals und die Itemgeilheit
hat nachgelassen und ich beendete meine WoW-karriere. Später hab ich LotRo angefangen, leider haben da meine besten Freunde damit aufgehört
und ich deswegen ebenfalls, vor kurzen habe ich dann AoC angefangen was ich aber leider auch nicht sooo toll finde und jetzt freu ich mich auf WAAAGH ! ! !

Hättest du meinen Post etwas genauer gelesen und ihn verstanden wüsstest was ich meine, aber nein gleich wieder WoW verteidigen, das ist meine
Meinung und die gebe ich hier Preis, weil ich aufzeigen will was mir besser an WAR gefällt, mkay? (um das gehts in diesem thread)

kk, thx, bye ! ! !


----------



## Neradox (12. September 2008)

Ich schreibe jetzt keinen ellenlangen Text wie manch andere, aber mittlerweile finde ich WAR > WoW.
Beide Spiele sind sehr gut, aber WoW macht mir keinen Spass mehr und ist sehr "ausgelutscht". Daher freue ich mich, dass endlich WAR rauskommt, da ich auch das TT spiel(t)e und ich mich mehr mit diesem, als mit dem WoW-Universum verbunden fühle.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Hättest du meinen Post etwas genauer gelesen und ihn verstanden wüsstest was ich meine, aber nein gleich wieder WoW verteidigen, das ist meine
> Meinung und die gebe ich hier Preis, weil ich aufzeigen will was mir besser an WAR gefällt, mkay? (um das gehts in diesem thread)
> 
> kk, thx, bye ! ! !



Bis zu diesem Punkt habe ich dich für einen ernsthaften Diskussionpartner gehalten. Allerdings sollte man sich vorher an die eigene Nase fassen. Ich verteidige nur dann irgendwas, wenn ich der MEINUNG bin dass Dinge verzerrt dargestellt werden. Das hast du getan.

KKTHXBYE


----------



## Silvanoshei (12. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich schreibe jetzt keinen ellenlangen Text wie manch andere, aber mittlerweile finde ich WAR > WoW.
> Beide Spiele sind sehr gut, aber WoW macht mir keinen Spass mehr und ist sehr "ausgelutscht". Daher freue ich mich, dass endlich WAR rauskommt, da ich auch das TT spiel(t)e und ich mich mehr mit diesem, als mit dem WoW-Universum verbunden fühle.


Meine Meinung....und das was viel dazu beigetragen hat, ist die Tatsache dass WoW in den letzten paar Monaten immer mehr zu einem Deppenspiel (sry, ist aber so) gepatcht wurde. Außerdem habe ich KEINE LUST mehr auf das PvP in WoW, weil ich es ganz einfach lame finde in einer Arena nur wegen Kombo (Druide/Schurke als Beispiel) zu gewinnen. Darum geht's für mich ganz einfach nicht im PvP. Und in Bgs ist es für mich als s4 Schurke (das sollte keine Angeberei sein btw) echt langweilig. Ich meine ich kann einen Stoffi mit grün/lilanem Equip in wenigen Sekunden totprügeln, und der hat nichtmal den Hauch einer Chance, nur weil er eben weniger Equip hat als ich.


----------



## Rattlor01 (12. September 2008)

Du möchtest also gerne World of Warcraft mit Warhammer Online vergleichen. Dann sollten wir aber beide Spiele auf eine Stufe stellen, den WAR ist noch in der Beta und Wow ist schon jahrelang auf den Markt. 

Nehmen wir Wow zu ihrer Beta Zeit oder kurz nach dem Release. Es gab weder Arena Spiele, noch Battelgrounds oder sonst großartiges Pvp. Die meisten Instanzen waren noch nicht im Spiel und es gab auf einigen Servern Probleme mit Laggs etc. 

Und nun WAR, es hat ein ausgereiftes PvP System mit RvR und Belagerungschlachten. Im Pve kann man auch einiges machen, zb Public Quest. 

Wow mag also auf den ersten Blick mehr zu bieten haben, was aber wenn WAR seine Zeit hinter sich hat, ich mag garnicht absehen was dann alles machbar gemacht wurde. 

mfg


----------



## Neradox (12. September 2008)

Rattlor01 schrieb:


> Du möchtest also gerne World of Warcraft mit Warhammer Online vergleichen. Dann sollten wir aber beide Spiele auf eine Stufe stellen, den WAR ist noch in der Beta und Wow ist schon jahrelang auf den Markt.
> 
> Nehmen wir Wow zu ihrer Beta Zeit oder kurz nach dem Release. Es gab weder Arena Spiele, noch Battelgrounds oder sonst großartiges Pvp. Die meisten Instanzen waren noch nicht im Spiel und es gab auf einigen Servern Probleme mit Laggs etc.
> 
> ...



Schöne Sicht auf das Thema, meine Meinung.
WAR wird auf jedenfall mindestens genauso gut/umfangreich wie WoW werden...


----------



## Priest@PVP (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Hmm.. Danke für Eure Meinungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aso nach 3 Tagen Beta LOOOOOOOOOL 

also ich kann nur sagen die Entwicklung von WoW läuft in die falsche Richtung jetzt wo es in die ESL mit eingestiegen ist und es jetzt Gilden wie Mousespots gibt 
und mit RP ist in WoW , War und allen anderen MMO´s auch nicht viel wenn es keiner macht in WoW wirste ausgelacht wenn de Versuchst ich BETONE AUF NEM RP-SERVER RP ZU SPRECHEN !!!

naja War gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt das beste was ich gesehen hab aber ob die Comunity so gut wird wenn da welche dabei sind die neben bei noch Super Rtl kucken ( 12 Jahre FSK) ich freu mich trotzdem schon auf WAR 

PS: Schwarzork egal was kommt !


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

Rattlor01 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Wow zu ihrer Beta Zeit oder kurz nach dem Release. Es gab weder Arena Spiele, noch Battelgrounds oder sonst großartiges Pvp. Die meisten Instanzen waren noch nicht im Spiel und es gab auf einigen Servern Probleme mit Laggs etc.



Schöne Zusammenfassung, nur bedeutungslos, Warhammer erscheint 2008, nicht 2005, Warhammer muss sich also mit WoW wie es heute ist vergleichen und nicht mit WoW von vor 3 Jahren.

Als Ssangyong beschloss Autos zu bauen konnten sie auch keine steifen Stahlkarroserien mit Drahtbremsen und ohne jegliche Sicherheitskonzepte auf den Markt bringen mit dem Argument "Als Mercedes anfing Autos zu bauen, sahen die auch nicht anders aus."

Klar hat es all das was Du aufzählst zur Release von WoW nicht gegeben, aber die Spieler wollten es und deshalb hat Blizz es eingebaut, deshalb hat Mythic es übernommen und verbessert und deshalb hat Blizz wiederum die Verbesserungen die Mythic für War ankündigte in veränderter Form in WotLK eingebaut.

Dieses Geschäft ist ein ewiges voneinander klauen, wenn man es netter ausdrücken will, kann man auch "sich inspirieren lassen" sagen. Im Endeffekt wird jede neue Entwicklung, egal ob Addon oder neues Spiel immer versuchen die besten, im Sinne von in der breiten Masse der Spieler am besten ankommenden, Features aller anderen Spiele in sich zu vereinen. Alleine deshalb schon kann man ein neues Spiel niemals mit einem mehrere Jahre alten zu Release vergleichen.

Sorry, aber bei jedem Spiel seit UO hat irgendwer genau diesen Satz gepostet, und schon vor 12 Jahren war er sinnlos.


----------



## der_weise_Druide (12. September 2008)

Jeder muss selber entscheiden was ihm besser gefehlt. Grafik und PVP ist für mich auch nicht alles. Vielleicht ist in WOW alles seit BC etc. schlechter geworden. (Vermisse auch die Zeit als man noch 60 war) Hab WAR angespielt und das Einzige was mir an dem Spiel gefallen hat, war die Grafik (hab mich aber an die Grafik von WOW schon gewöhnt) und die Klassen.  Das Spiel ist mal was anderes, und bietet sicherlich für WOW Spieler eine alternative, die einfach eine Abwechslung wollen. 
Mir persönlich hat WAR nicht gefallen, bzw. hat mich nicht überzeugt. Hab meine WAR-Bestellung bei Amazon storniert.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt mehr auf PVE, davon ist für mich in WAR zu wenig. Stichwort Instanzen

Hoffe werde für meine Meinung nicht gleich erschlagen hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (12. September 2008)

der_weise_Druide schrieb:


> Jeder muss selber entscheiden was ihm besser gefehlt. Grafik und PVP ist für mich auch nicht alles. Vielleicht ist in WOW alles seit BC etc. schlechter geworden. (Vermisse auch die Zeit als man noch 60 war) Hab WAR angespielt und das Einzige was mir an dem Spiel gefallen hat, war die Grafik (hab mich aber an die Grafik von WOW schon gewöhnt) und die Klassen.  Das Spiel ist mal was anderes, und bietet sicherlich für WOW Spieler eine alternative, die einfach eine Abwechslung wollen.
> Mir persönlich hat WAR nicht gefallen, bzw. hat mich nicht überzeugt. Hab meine WAR-Bestellung bei Amazon storniert.
> Mein Schwerpunkt liegt mehr auf PVE, davon ist für mich in WAR zu wenig. Stichwort Instanzen
> 
> ...



Warum solltest Du? 

WoW war und ist bis heute das beste MMORPG aller Zeiten, allerdings war Nurmi auch mal der beste Läufer aller Zeiten, bis jemand kam der schneller laufen konnte als er. Es wird auch jemand kommen der ein besseres MMORPG als WoW macht, vielleicht wird es Warhammer sein, vielleicht wird es auch Blizzard selbst sein, die sich mit ihrem neuen MMORPG selbst vom Thron stossen, das wird die Zukunft zeigen. Nur eines ist mal absolut sicher, der Weisheit letzter Schluss wird niemals irgendein Spiel sein, allen kann man es nicht Recht machen. 

Die Kunst der Spieleproduzenten ist es so wenige wie möglich vor den Kopf zu stossen um so viele Spieler wie möglich an ihr Produkt binden zu können.

Und wie Tim Robbins in Startup so schön sagte, alles was man braucht ist ne gute Idee um zum neuen King of the Hill zu werden.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Diablo3 als MMORPG das wär der Hammer ^^ und ich red nicht von 4spielern die zusammen spielen ;P


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Anvylus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem es nun endlich mit meinem Betakey geklappt hat, konnte ich nun einige Stunden schon den Hexenjäger und den Sigmarpriester antesten.
> Ich spiele bisher WoW (55er Jäger) und überlege zu WAR zu wechseln.
> ...



Ich glaube das ist jedem Selber überlassen. Ich würde dir net empfehlen wenn du nur nen 55er char hast EInfach zu warten um Dann nen DK zu machen, du hast recht wenig von WoW gesehen dann, bist scheinbar auch recht neu noch.. Naja es kommt drauf an, Ist man jmd der gerne Raidet.. hatt WoW viel zu bieten, Spannende Abwechslungsreiche bosskämpfe mit sehr viel taktik.. das pvp .. ist kurzgesagt.. scheisse... Warhammer hatt viel RvR (pvp) und es ist sehr interessant und du kannst von anfang an rein und sogar so leveln (obwohl ich es als kritikpunkt ansehe das du pvp dort 3 mal so schnell lvlst.. also macht pve echt wenig spaß weil du zwar dinge entdeckst aber mega langsam und iwi auch fast Grindest (zumindestens im vergleich zu RvR) Ich persönlich werde warhammer aufjeden fall spielen.. mein vater spielt aba wow und werde abundzu noch reinschauen.. vieleicht kriegen sie das PvP irgendwann auffe reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Zambie schrieb:


> Diablo3 als MMORPG das wär der Hammer ^^ und ich red nicht von 4spielern die zusammen spielen ;P


Ja alle hoffen ja das es umsonst ist (wär auch okey) Aba meinetwegen können sie auch 5 Euro im monat verlangen und dafür ständige Updates Content arenen UND großes pvp Adden.. Groß heißt für mich mindestens 20 leute oder sogar mehr.. Wäre aufjedenfall auch im B.net umsetzbar.. ICH hoffe es echt da das pvp spannend wär.. Diablo 3 Wird so nach ner zeit ohne herausvorderung auch langweilig.. Ich gehöre nicht zu den leuten die immernoch Diablo 2 Spielen


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Naja Diablo 2 hat Kult Status aber wenn man es komplett auf allen schwierigkeitsgraden durch hat... dann ist ende im Gelände xD Da müsste schon nen neues Add kommen mit höherer lv grenze und nochmal 3 schwierigkeitsstufen mehr! Das man dort schon 20 tränke braucht um 1 skelett zu erlegen Waaaaagggghhh das wäre nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (12. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> lol  finde dieses forum total belustigend wie manch leute dieses oder andere games für sich empfinden als wären die total bessesen von oder nur von überzeugt zu sein das es das einziegste was in ihrem leben nur noch zählt ..
> 
> bin froh das ich nur gelegeinheitsspieler bin und kein dauer spieler wie die meissten das zeigt einem das hier echt  teils nur  leute sind die nur vorm rechner sitzen und das mehr als 6 stunden am tag ( oder gar mehr als 12 std. ) verbringen
> 
> ...




Dafür bist du aber ständig in diesem forum präsent und zeihst dich daran hoch wie sich alle seiten die pro`s und contra`s an den kopf werfen  und gibst dich als wüsstest du ja über alles und jeden in beiden games bescheit und stellst auch noch gleich ein persönlichkeitsprofil auf .

ja klar  *g* was ich belustigend finde is das ganze  hier an sich und da klink ich mich doch grad mal mit ein für alle die meinen das die wow grafik besser sei und die anderen meinen die war grafik sei besser dennen geb ich allen unrecht *g*
die herr der ringe online grafik ist momentan die wohl beste am markt.

Aber für einige die gerne mal vergleiche ziehen möchten hier mal einige links

http://de.youtube.com/user/shiryumusashi   <<< wohl jede warhammer online zone mit musik untermahlt die absulut klasse dazu past.


http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id4...ion_teil_1.html      <<< infos



http://trailer.onlinewelten.com/videos,id4...ion_teil_2.html   <<< infos


----------



## nic1868 (12. September 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!

WoW is nä dreckigä Erfindung von da Stumpenz!!! Da kann man keinä Gobbos spieln!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR sehr viel potenzial und es ist noch viel zu früh um konstruktive Kritik auszuüben.
Trotzdem ist es schon jetzt in den Bereichen PvP/RvR und Quests wesentlich besser als WoW. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man im End-Game weniger Zeit aufwenden muss/kann. Es gefällt mir als Schüler besser wenn ich zwischendurch mal für ne halbe Stunde  PvP mache als 2 mal die woche 2-3 Stunden Abends zu raiden. Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt muss das jeder für sich entscheiden und WAR ist weder fertig noch releast.

Da Squig-nic^^

PS: Wer meint WoW biete besseren Stoff zum RP der hat keine Ahnung von Warhammer.....(Ja ich spiele das Tabletop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Exolarion (12. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen hab....

Gibts auch noch was anderes außer den Fanatikern beider Seiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (12. September 2008)

würde ma sagen wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob ihr war oder wow spielen möchtet spielt am besten nichts weil solche leute braucht keiner die keine eigene meinung haben und nur auf andere hören
und es geht mir langsam auf den sack das jedes spiel mit einem assi spiel namens WOW verglischen werden muss gibt auch welche die sagen das wow besser ist als Stargate Worlds omfg
wow ist ein spiel wo mann am anfang denkt ich besorg mir meine ausrüstung und irgendwann ist auch ma gut aber nein muss ja immer was neues geben eben futter für die die kein richtiges leben haben oder ihre zeit mit farmen von mobs verbringen möchten jedes ma die selben instanzen zu machen was ja so herausfordernt ist da jeder boss immer das gleiche macht und mann eigentlich alles mit bots spielen könnte spielt euer episches abentuer weiter aber ich kann von mir sagen das ich nach 2 jahren wow 2 lvl 70 (schurke,priester) einfach keine lust mehr haben auf ein spiel wo es nur um das eq geht ich will spaß am questen spaß mit leuten mich mit anderen menschen messen und etwas erreichen was meiner fraktion hilft ich kann einfach mit leuten die welt von Warhammer verändern es kommt auf uns alle an was aus unserem reich wird da brauch ich kein spiel wo in meinen augen jeder für sich spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





 todesstoß für wow wa bei mir die olympiade mit den wappenröcken danke blizzard


----------



## Rickrolled (12. September 2008)

Finde es gut das WAR, WoW ähnlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Rad kann man nicht neu erfinden... und der erfolg von WoW spricht schliesslich für sich?

Dazu Mark Jacobs (Mythic) im MTV Blog:



> Der Markt um die MMOs ist zur Zeit hart umkämpft. Neben Genreriesen wie World of Warcraft, Der Herr der Ringe Online, Everquest 2, usw, will sich nun auch Mythic sein Stück vom Kuchen holen. Auf kurz oder lang läuft es dann doch hinaus, dass es an sich ein in sich stimmiges und tolles Spiel werden wird, aber als MMO-Veteran wird man öfter in Situationen kommen, in denen man sagen könnte: "Hey, das hab ich aber schon mal da und da gesehen!" oder "Das hatten wir doch schon mal anderswo?". Stimmt.
> 
> Denn Warhammer wird, wie oben bereits erwähnt, in sich auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spiel werden, schon alleine wegen der breiten Fanbase. Nun äußert sich auch Mark Jacobs dazu und gibt im Multiplayer Blog von MTV zu, dass eine Beeinflussung von König WoW auch in Warhammer zu finden sei, wörtlich:
> 
> ...


----------



## abszu (12. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> würde ma sagen wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit ob ihr war oder wow spielen möchtet spielt am besten nichts weil solche leute braucht keiner die keine eigene meinung haben und nur auf andere hören
> und es geht mir langsam auf den sack das jedes spiel mit einem assi spiel namens WOW verglischen werden muss gibt auch welche die sagen das wow besser ist als Stargate Worlds omfg



Mein Lieber, ohne dieses "Assi-Spiel" würde dein ach so tolles WAR immer noch in der Schublade eines Gamedesigners verschimmeln oder mit dem halben Budget in der doppelten Zeit zusammengestoppelt werden, denk mal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ein neues MMORPG erscheint, wird es mit den anderen vorhandenen Spielen desselben Genres verglichen. Ist so. War bei Hellgate so, bei AoC, und nun bei WAR. Und da WoW derzeit eindeutig Marktführer in diesem Bereich ist, hat es die grösste Vergleichsbasis, einfach weil mehr Leute WoW kennen anstatt EQ, Lineage oder was auch immer.



> wow ist ein spiel wo mann am anfang denkt ich besorg mir meine ausrüstung und irgendwann ist auch ma gut aber nein muss ja immer was neues geben eben futter für die die kein richtiges leben haben oder ihre zeit mit farmen von mobs verbringen möchten jedes ma die selben instanzen zu machen was ja so herausfordernt ist da jeder boss immer das gleiche macht und mann eigentlich alles mit bots spielen könnte spielt euer episches abentuer weiter aber ich kann von mir sagen das ich nach 2 jahren wow 2 lvl 70 (schurke,priester) einfach keine lust mehr haben auf ein spiel wo es nur um das eq geht ich will spaß am questen spaß mit leuten mich mit anderen menschen messen und etwas erreichen was meiner fraktion hilft ich kann einfach mit leuten die welt von Warhammer verändern es kommt auf uns alle an was aus unserem reich wird da brauch ich kein spiel wo in meinen augen jeder für sich spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gönn dir und anderen ja die Vorfreude auf WAR, aber warum um Himmelswillen muss man deswegen dauernd WoW dissen? Genau dieselben dummen Sprüche kamen im AoC-Forum. Ich verstehs einfach nicht. Wir in WoW haben auch Spass am Questen, am raiden, am PvP. Aber was solls - ich hoffe nur, deine Enttäuschung wird in 2-3 Monaten nicht allzu hart, wenn du merkst, daß WAR letztendlich auch "nur" ein Fantasyspielchen ist, in dem man grindet  und farmt und sich kloppt und ab und an NPC-Bosse haut, die komischerweise immer dieselbe Taktik anwenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> todesstoß für wow wa bei mir die olympiade mit den wappenröcken danke blizzard



WoW hat Humor, WAR hat Gewalt. Jedem das Seine.


----------



## dawii (12. September 2008)

blöde ist nur das alles mit wow verglichen wird selbst spiele die nicht in die richtung von wow gehen und was blizzard in der letzten zeit erreicht hat sprich addons ins richtige interface zu bringen haben sie ja seit bc nicht geschaft und das mit dem grinden und farmen und sich kloppen da hast recht aber da hat WAR einen großen vorteil da es einfach mehr spaß macht und es schneller ist wird gezwungen schnell zu lvl und das ist auch das gute denke ma das kaum einer spaß hat an quests und das wird sich auch nicht mit den neuen in wolk ändern sind vl neue aber es kommt eigentlich nur auf die dauer der quest an und da haben die ja nichts gemacht


----------



## Shainara (12. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> blöde ist nur das alles mit wow verglichen wird selbst spiele die nicht in die richtung von wow gehen und was blizzard in der letzten zeit erreicht hat sprich addons ins richtige interface zu bringen haben sie ja seit bc nicht geschaft und das mit dem grinden und farmen und sich kloppen da hast recht aber da hat WAR einen großen vorteil da es einfach mehr spaß macht und es schneller ist wird gezwungen schnell zu lvl und das ist auch das gute denke ma das kaum einer spaß hat an quests und das wird sich auch nicht mit den neuen in wolk ändern sind vl neue aber es kommt eigentlich nur auf die dauer der quest an und da haben die ja nichts gemacht



schonmal was von Interpunktion gehört?


----------



## Jolin (12. September 2008)

Ich will Warhammer Online spielen!!!!!


----------



## abszu (12. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> blöde ist nur das alles mit wow verglichen wird selbst spiele die nicht in die richtung von wow gehen und was blizzard in der letzten zeit erreicht hat sprich addons ins richtige interface zu bringen haben sie ja seit bc nicht geschaft und das mit dem grinden und farmen und sich kloppen da hast recht aber da hat WAR einen großen vorteil da es einfach mehr spaß macht und es schneller ist wird gezwungen schnell zu lvl und das ist auch das gute denke ma das kaum einer spaß hat an quests und das wird sich auch nicht mit den neuen in wolk ändern sind vl neue aber es kommt eigentlich nur auf die dauer der quest an und da haben die ja nichts gemacht



Du wirst aber zugeben, daß dies eine sehr subjektive Sicht ist von dir, oder? Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, denen leveln SPASS macht. Einer der Gründe, warum ich mich aufs nächste WoW-Addon freue: endlich für Quests nicht nur schnödes Gold bekommen, sondern Erfahrungspunkte, Levelaufstiege, neue Fähigkeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und am Ende winken neue Dungeons, Raids, Bosse.... ich gebs ja zu, bin nur Teilzeit-PvPler, einer der Gründe, warum ich meine WAR-Bestellung gecancelt hatte, war eben, dass bei WAR der Schwerpunkt auf PvP noch sehr viel stärker gelegt wird, als ich je gedacht hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt - es soll jeder auf seine Art Spass haben, mir gehts nur gegen den Strich, wenn dauernd Spiel A gedisst wird und Spiel B als neuer Star gefeiert wird, obwohl es noch nichtmal im Laden steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naridian (13. September 2008)

Habe WoW jetzt knapp drei Jahre gespielt, und es ist immer das Selbe. Am Ende geht es eh nurnoch um farmen, World of Farmcraft. Die die an sowas Spaß haben sollten ruhig bei WoW bleiben, ist mit der Zeit total unbalanciert geworden. Wenn man auf ein Schlachtfeld geht beispielsweise und du da wen hast der dir 10 k Lebenspunkte mit zwei Schlägen weg haut weil er einfach viel zu gut ausgerüstet ist als das man eine reale Chance hätte. 

Warhammer hat ein ausgeglichenes PvP system und es hat natürlich auch ein PVE system. Emotes etc werden ja noch nachgelegt. Jedes Spiel brauch Zeit um perfekt zu werden, das geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen. Jedenfalls lohnt es sich auf Warhammer umzusteigen, es ist jetzt schon ein tolles Game und es wird noch deutlich besser werden. 

In diesem Sinne - Blood for the bloodgod


----------



## abszu (13. September 2008)

Naridian schrieb:


> Habe WoW jetzt knapp drei Jahre gespielt, und es ist immer das Selbe. Am Ende geht es eh nurnoch um farmen, World of Farmcraft. Die die an sowas Spaß haben sollten ruhig bei WoW bleiben, ist mit der Zeit total unbalanciert geworden. Wenn man auf ein Schlachtfeld geht beispielsweise und du da wen hast der dir 10 k Lebenspunkte mit zwei Schlägen weg haut weil er einfach viel zu gut ausgerüstet ist als das man eine reale Chance hätte.



Gibts in Warhammer keine Ausrüstungen? Wenn doch, wirste da exakt dasselbe erleben. 



> Warhammer hat ein ausgeglichenes PvP system und es hat natürlich auch ein PVE system. Emotes etc werden ja noch nachgelegt. Jedes Spiel brauch Zeit um perfekt zu werden, das geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen. Jedenfalls lohnt es sich auf Warhammer umzusteigen, es ist jetzt schon ein tolles Game und es wird noch deutlich besser werden.



Das mit dem "ausgeglichenen" PvP-System glaub ich erst, wenn ichs sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naridian (13. September 2008)

Warhammer ist nicht so Itembezogen wie WoW, klar gibt es Ausrüstung, aber an diese wird man besser ran kommen als in warcraft. Das PvP system wurde aus DAoC übernommen was bei vielen als das beste PvP system überhaupt gilt.


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Wäre ich dch nur 7 Jahre früher geboren...


----------



## cynir (13. September 2008)

Naridian schrieb:


> Warhammer ist nicht so Itembezogen wie WoW, klar gibt es Ausrüstung, aber an diese wird man besser ran kommen als in warcraft. Das PvP system wurde aus DAoC übernommen was bei vielen als das beste PvP system überhaupt gilt.



Habe mir Deine beiden Posts mal kopiert und gespeichert, und wenn in ein paar Wochen/Monaten die Heulthreads über unausgeglichenes PvP starten werde ich die mal dort reinkopieren :-)

Fakt ist, jede Art von PvP mit Ausnahme der wo alle den gleichen Char mit gleicher Ausrüstung haben, wird subjektiv als unausgeglichen empfunden werden und dann starten die Nerf dieses und nerf jenes sonst cancel ich-Threads. Du wirst es auch hier sehen. Was ich allerdings unglaublich witzig finde ist die Aussage DaoC hätte das von vielen als beste PvP-System überhaupt angesehene. Welche Vielen meinst Du damit? Alle die noch nie was Anderes gespielt haben? Und mal abgesehen davon, wie sollen sie ein PvP-System das auf völlig anderen Klassen mit völlig anderen Skills basiert hierher übernehmen? Ein gutes PvP-System basiert auf Ballance, die gegeneinander antretenden Gruppen müssen ausgeglichen sein, sowas kann man nicht von einem Spiel ins Andere übernehmen, sowas muss immer wieder neu gemacht werden, und ob sie es hier geschafft haben wird sich erst zeigen müssen.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Das PvP Balancing ist die eine Sache, oft wird aber vergessen das Teamplay und
Skill auch dazu beiträgt zu gewinnen oder mehr Spass zu haben als der restliche
pvp-Zerg. Wenn ne gut organisierte Gilde PvP macht können die locker einen Zerg
der die Hälfte (oder auch mehr - Erfahrungswerte) an Leuten hat ummoshen, sie
zerstückeln und ihr Eingeweide aufessen.

Wenn man innerhalb einer Gruppe das Klassenbalancing berücksichtigt und die
Heiler helilen, die Damagedealer Schaden machen und die Tanks ganz nach
vorne gehen um die "Aggro" (lol) auf sich zu ziehen (Manche lassen sich davon
verleiten den dann anzugreifen weil er näher dran ist) und von hinten support
und heilung bekommt macht man eine 0815 Gruppe in Überzahl fertig.

*mhhhhh* lecker! ^^


----------



## Naridian (13. September 2008)

ich finde das man das im moment so noch nicht vergleichen kann. wow konnte bisher jeder spielen, war nur die, die die beta mitgemacht haben. und es wäre meiner meinung nach verkehrt anhand der beta zu urteilen. wow hat viel zeit gebraucht um zu werden wie es jetzt ist, war steckt nicht mal in den kinderschuhen. es wird ebenfalls seine zeit brauchen bis war für seine spieler perfekt ist. 

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das war für wow eine ernsthafte konkurrenz ist, dafür hat wow zu viele spieler. war wird seine anhänger und anhängerinnen finden - ich bin eine davon. trotzdem kann ich aus erfahrung sagen das wow viel zu itembezogen ist und das es im endeffekt nurnoch ums farmen geht, das ist ziemlich anstrengend und nimmt einem auch irgendwo den spaß. hab es lange gezockt und bin froh das es endlich ein spiel gibt nach drei wow jahren zu dem es sich lohnt zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (23. September 2008)

Fightinghorst schrieb:


> Jeder 11 jährige pubertierende kleine Vollspack wird in der Lage sein, da er halt die Zeit hat, aufgrund seines Equips bei WoW den grossen UBERROXXOR raushängen zu lassen, weil er mit seinem T6 set oder S3 Set (oder was auch immer...beides Leuchtet einfach so unheimlich toll) jeden Casual Gamer aus den Latschen haut.



Ist nicht immer so. Ich spiele WoW eigentlich PvP Only,...
Meine Erfahrung ist es, das man gegen PvE Fulll Epic Roxxor Equippte immer ne Chance hat, weil die 

-meist Klicker sind
-selten PvP spielen
-keine Resilence haben!

Ich habe zB. einen Zul Aman Prot Paladin (16k) life im Duell besiegt, mit meinem LvL 67 Schurken (7k life)
Ich habe davon Screenshots. 

Aber nicht nur der, viele andere die 70 sind hab ich aus den Latschen gehauen! Warum? Weil sie denken das lila basht...

Es geht auch in WoW um Skill im PvP... es ist halt so, dass wenn man einen Gegner hat der schon s3,s4 Gear hat, 
dass man es Recht Schwer hat an ihm Schaden zu machen ohne gutem Gear. Das ist eigentlich alles, dass kann man aber verhindern indem man PvP Gear farmt.

Und ja, wenn man in WAR Casual Gamer ist und sich nicht mit dem Spiel, den Fähigkeiten der anderen auseinandersetzt und PvP zeug holt um mehr Leben zu haben, wird man 
da genauso auf die Fresse kriegen wenn einen keiner heilt/ beschützt. 

Oft kommts mir hier im Forum vor wie: ich hab in WoW immer auf die Schnauze bekommen, jetz probier ich mal WAR und mach WoW schlecht...

Ich finde beide Spiele super, jedes Spiel hat seine Vor-/ und Nachteile und es ist sehr schwer sie zu vergleichen!
Ich bin selber grad am filtern was ich eigentlich will, ob man die ganze Arbeit die man in WoW gesteckt hat aufgibt.

Wer weiß wie das Endgame in WAR aussieht? Vielleicht ist es auch immer das selbe am End.

Ich wünsch euch was und das jeder sein Spiel findet, weil beide Spiele sind für arbeitende wirklich zu viel!

MfG


----------



## Pente (23. September 2008)

Oha Seite 14 und auf den ersten Blick sieht es nach sachlicher Diskussion aus ... brav, weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nigrutin schrieb:


> Ich finde beide Spiele super, jedes Spiel hat seine Vor-/ und Nachteile und es ist sehr schwer sie zu vergleichen!
> Ich bin selber grad am filtern was ich eigentlich will, ob man die ganze Arbeit die man in WoW gesteckt hat aufgibt.
> MfG



Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass das Release von The Burning Crusade mir das Aufhören sehr leicht machte. Ich habe zwar erst einige Monate nach dem Release des AddOns aufgehört aber im großen und ganzen bestärkte mich das AddOn sehr in meiner Entscheidung. Allein schon weil ich wusste es wird bald wieder ein AddOn kommen und all das was man sich "erarbeitet" hat ist dann wertlos. 

WoW war eine tolle Erfahrung und ich habe viel darauß gelernt vorallem hat es meine Blickrichtung im Bezug auf Online-Gaming und MMORPGs stark geändert. Leider verliert man bei den meisten MMOs sehr schnell den Bezug dazu, dass es nach wie vor einfach nur ein Spiel ist. Schnell weicht der Spielspass dem Willen der Beste zu sein und immer vorn mitzuspielen. So extrem wie ich WoW gespielt habe werde ich wohl nie wieder ein Spiel spielen. Man sollte wirklich immer versuchen im Hinterkopf zu behalten, dass es nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und man es ursprünglich begonnen hat um Spass zu haben und nicht um die meisten Epics auf der Bank zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newsted (23. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Allein schon weil ich wusste es wird bald wieder ein AddOn kommen und all das was man sich "erarbeitet" hat ist dann wertlos.


Ich denke nicht, dass es bei WAR anders sein wird. 
Jedoch spielt nicht das erarbeiten die Rolle, sondern wie du bereits erwähnt hast:


> Man sollte wirklich immer versuchen im Hinterkopf zu behalten, dass es nur eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und man es ursprünglich begonnen hat um Spass zu haben und nicht um die meisten Epics auf der Bank zu haben


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2008)

@Pente

Die Zeit, in der Epics den Posing und ePeen-Faktor erhöhten, sind doch seit BC eigentlich vorbei. In Classic war das noch möglich, da war es ungewöhlich voll ausgerüstete Epicchars zu sehen. Da wurde man wegen dem Hammer von Ragnaros haufenweise angewhispert. Heute interessiert es doch keinen mehr. Warum auch? Man bekommt an jeder Ecke welche, die, die schon den Wechsel von Classic zu BC vollzogen haben, die wissen was nun kommt. Alles ist viel relaxter, wie ich finde.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

newsted schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es bei WAR anders sein wird.



Objektiv gesehen ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Es sei denn Mythic entscheidet sich, die Machtverhältnisse und eroberten Gebiete der Fraktionen mit einem Mal zu resetten. Und selbst das wäre nicht weiter tragisch, weil das Hin und Her der Schlachtlinie ja im Prinzip ebenfalls zum Konzept gehört.

Es fehlt WAR allein an einem "guten" Ansatzpunkt, an dem man ähnlich leicht einen kompletten Reset aller Spielerfolge durchführen könnte.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Pente
> 
> Die Zeit, in der Epics den Posing und ePeen-Faktor erhöhten, sind doch seit BC eigentlich vorbei. In Classic war das noch möglich, da war es ungewöhlich voll ausgerüstete Epicchars zu sehen. Da wurde man wegen dem Hammer von Ragnaros haufenweise angewhispert. Heute interessiert es doch keinen mehr. Warum auch? Man bekommt an jeder Ecke welche, die, die schon den Wechsel von Classic zu BC vollzogen haben, die wissen was nun kommt. Alles ist viel relaxter, wie ich finde.



Gibt es zwei verschiedene WoW-Communities? Weil ich das gerade umgekehrt bemerkt habe. Vor allem im Einstiegs-Raidcontent und Heroics geht es was Ausrüstung angeht viel verbissener zu als noch zu BC-Release. Paradebeispiel (wenn auch zugegeben selten) ist dass von einigen Hirnies Komplett-Lila als als Equipstand gefordert wird, bevor man "die Ehre" hat, mit ihnen in heroische Instanzen "zu dürfen" (Und jetzt suchen wir alle mal die Logik hinter der implizierten Aussage: "Du brauchst episches Equip um dir episches Equip besorgen zu können." Wenn sie jemand findet bitte PM an mich, ich suche da nämlich vergeblich). Was nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn man nicht teilweise Stundenlang ALS TANK (bzw. HEILER) nach Gruppen suchen dürfte.

IMO hat Blizz der Community mit der Epic-Schwemme keinen Gefallen getan, was aber ehrlich gesagt weniger an WoW selbst als an den Spielern liegt.

Ich schwöre euch, sobald mir bei WAR der erste Spieler mit einem Kommentar à la "Besorg dir erstmal richtiges Equip, bevor du hier bei der Keepschlacht aufkreuzt!" ankommt, dann besorg ich mir einen Zweitaccount. Und das nur um einen Char auf der Gegenseite erstellen und diesem Spieler die virtuelle Visage polieren zu können. Nein, das verbessert die Situation nicht wirklich. Aber es befreit ungemein.


----------



## Anthrazides (23. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Paradebeispiel (wenn auch zugegeben selten) ist dass von einigen Hirnies Komplett-Lila als als Equipstand gefordert wird, bevor man "die Ehre" hat, mit ihnen in heroische Instanzen "zu dürfen" (Und jetzt suchen wir alle mal die Logik hinter der implizierten Aussage: "Du brauchst episches Equip um dir episches Equip besorgen zu können."



Nuja, gerade in den Endgame-Raidinstanzen ist "lila" nicht gleich "lila". Mittlerweile hat ja jeder Casual seinen Char auf komplett lila, mit den massig Tokens die in Karazhan zuhauf droppen und den Daily-Instanzquests ist das ja auch kein Wunder mehr (wobei es immer noch massig Honks gibt, die nicht mal das schaffen). Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das ein Spieler, der seinen Char komplett lila eingekleidet hat für jede Raidinstanz ausgerüstet ist. WoW baut da auf viele weitere Komponenten, die alle ausgeschöpft sein sollten, um erfolgreich in den BC-Raidinstanzen zu sein (und damit meine ich nicht Karazhan, sondern angefangen bei Gruuls Lair, Magtheridon bis hin zu den Mt. Hyjal-Raids). Dazu gehört eine optimierte Skillung, Bufffood, (gut!) gesockelte Items, bla bla bla... Jeder der ernsthaft längere Zeit raiden war der weiß das.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwei verschiedene WoW-Communities? Weil ich das gerade umgekehrt bemerkt habe. Vor allem im Einstiegs-Raidcontent und Heroics geht es was Ausrüstung angeht viel verbissener zu als noch zu BC-Release. Paradebeispiel (wenn auch zugegeben selten) ist dass von einigen Hirnies Komplett-Lila als als Equipstand gefordert wird, bevor man "die Ehre" hat, mit ihnen in heroische Instanzen "zu dürfen" (Und jetzt suchen wir alle mal die Logik hinter der implizierten Aussage: "Du brauchst episches Equip um dir episches Equip besorgen zu können." Wenn sie jemand findet bitte PM an mich, ich suche da nämlich vergeblich). Was nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn man nicht teilweise Stundenlang ALS TANK (bzw. HEILER) nach Gruppen suchen dürfte.



Du schreibst ja selbst, dass es selten ist. Das Problem ist m.E., dass die Leute einfach nur schnell da durch wollen bzw. keine Lust auf wipen haben. In der Regel kannst du bei Suchanfragen wie "LFM Kara, bitte nur episch equipt" davon ausgehen, dass der Suchende selbst mies ausgestattet ist und nur schnell da durch möchte, am besten ohne Zeitverlust und ohne Repkosten. Was eher für Diskussionen sorgt, ist eher die Tatsache, dass Leute mit PvP Equip meinen nun die PvE Instanzen meistern zu können. Was bei Karazhan, Gruul und Maghteridon mit S2/S3 noch funktionieren mag, geht spätestens ab dem T5 Content in die Hose. PvP und PvE Sets sind einfach für unterschiedliche Aufgaben gedacht.

Generell habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es in Bezug auf Items viel ruhiger geworden ist. Eventuell liegt es auch daran, dass ich meist mit dem älteren Semester spiele. Aber selbst die U20-Jungspunde bei uns sind sehr relaxt, wenn es um Items geht. Da wurde mal ein Item falsch vergeben und der, der es eigentlich bekommen musste reagierte nur mit einem "Dann halt das nächste Mal". Vor BC war sowas undenkbar, eine ähnliche Situation hätte zu endlos Diskussionen geführt.



> Ich schwöre euch, sobald mir bei WAR der erste Spieler mit einem Kommentar à la "Besorg dir erstmal richtiges Equip, bevor du hier bei der Keepschlacht aufkreuzt!" ankommt, dann besorg ich mir einen Zweitaccount. Und das nur um einen Char auf der Gegenseite erstellen und diesem Spieler die virtuelle Visage polieren zu können. Nein, das verbessert die Situation nicht wirklich. Aber es befreit ungemein.



Das wird wohl nicht passieren, da selbst Stammgruppen ja ihr Ding durchziehen können, auch wenn du da nackt nebenher läufst. Ob du in die Gruppe kommst, ist was anderes. Allerdings wäe das auch egal, selbst wenn du von dem Ruf nichts abbekommst, Ziel ist es ja das Keep einzunehmen.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Nuja, gerade in den Endgame-Raidinstanzen ist "lila" nicht gleich "lila". Mittlerweile hat ja jeder Casual seinen Char auf komplett lila, mit den massig Tokens die in Karazhan zuhauf droppen und den Daily-Instanzquests ist das ja auch kein Wunder mehr (wobei es immer noch massig Honks gibt, die nicht mal das schaffen). Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das ein Spieler, der seinen Char komplett lila eingekleidet hat für jede Raidinstanz ausgerüstet ist. WoW baut da auf viele weitere Komponenten, die alle ausgeschöpft sein sollten, um erfolgreich in den BC-Raidinstanzen zu sein (und damit meine ich nicht Karazhan, sondern angefangen bei Gruuls Lair, Magtheridon bis hin zu den Mt. Hyjal-Raids). Dazu gehört eine optimierte Skillung, Bufffood, (gut!) gesockelte Items, bla bla bla... Jeder der ernsthaft längere Zeit raiden war der weiß das.



Dass Equip =/= Spielkenntnis ist brauchst du mir nicht zu erklären, ich frage mich ja selbst wie jemand das anders sehen kann. Aber sehen wir den Tatsachen ins Auge: Von diesen ahnungslosen Typen gibt es ne ganze Menge, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Die erfolgreichen Raider sind auch jetzt noch in der Minderzahl. Und die anderen stemmen sich vehement gegen die Ansicht dass all das BG-Leechen oder Instanzen-mit-überlegenen-Gruppen-abfarmen (um auch noch den letzten Anspruch aus den Encoutern zu nehmen) effektiv sinnlos war, weil sie mit dem Equip nichts anderes anfangen können als schön auszusehen. Obwohl, wir reden hier ja von BC, also haut eventuell nicht mal DAS hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shintuargar schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja selbst, dass es selten ist. Das Problem ist m.E., dass die Leute einfach nur schnell da durch wollen bzw. keine Lust auf wipen haben. In der Regel kannst du bei Suchanfragen wie "LFM Kara, bitte nur episch equipt" davon ausgehen, dass der Suchende selbst mies ausgestattet ist und nur schnell da durch möchte, am besten ohne Zeitverlust und ohne Repkosten. Was eher für Diskussionen sorgt, ist eher die Tatsache, dass Leute mit PvP Equip meinen nun die PvE Instanzen meistern zu können. Was bei Karazhan, Gruul und Maghteridon mit S2/S3 noch funktionieren mag, geht spätestens ab dem T5 Content in die Hose. PvP und PvE Sets sind einfach für unterschiedliche Aufgaben gedacht.



Naja, auch "selten" kann "zu oft" sein. Ich beiße bei solchen Kommentaren regelmäßig in die Tischkante und denke mir wie blöd jemand eigentlich sein kann. Fakt ist dass mir bei WoW (ohne jetzt behaupten zu wollen dass es bei WAR anders ist oder sein wird) einige Paradebeispiele für meine persönliche Meinung aufgefallen sind, dass der durchschnittliche Computerbenutzer die Intelligenz eines Barhockers besitzt und das durch Ego überzukompensieren versucht.

Diese Arroganz wird gerne damit gerechtfertigt, dass der bewusste Spieler sich episches Equip besorgt hat und "es somit drauf hat" oder, um die Ingame-Formulierungen zu verwenden, "voll da l33t skillor is, ey!". Echte Klassenbeherrschung geht unter, weil man eh nur nach der Ausrüstung beurteilt wird, ganz einfach weil jeder Hinz und Kunz sich sein PvP-Equip bequem zusammenleechen kann und damit Lila-Crap überproportional breit gestreut ist und als "Mindestanforderung" angesehen wird, egal ob es was bringt oder nicht.

Das ändert freilich nichts daran, dass diese Gestalten oberhalb der T5-Stufe allmählich verschwinden, aber bis dahin muss man sich dennoch regelmäßig mit ihnen rumärgern. Und das hat mir über lange Sicht echt den Spaß an WoW versaut. Und da Blizz wohl nichts daran ändern wird hab ich WoW halt in die Ecke gefeuert und vertreib mir die Zeit bis zum Release von STO (wo es hoffentlich wirklich deutlich ruhiger wird in dieser Hinsicht) mit WAR.



> Generell habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es in Bezug auf Items viel ruhiger geworden ist. Eventuell liegt es auch daran, dass ich meist mit dem älteren Semester spiele. Aber selbst die U20-Jungspunde bei uns sind sehr relaxt, wenn es um Items geht. Da wurde mal ein Item falsch vergeben und der, der es eigentlich bekommen musste reagierte nur mit einem "Dann halt das nächste Mal". Vor BC war sowas undenkbar, eine ähnliche Situation hätte zu endlos Diskussionen geführt.



Das trifft auf das Würfeln in Raids vielleicht zu, aber leider ist das ein ganz anderes Kapitel wenn es um Randomgruppen und Fünfmanninstanzen geht. Episches Equip ist da keine Auszeichnung mehr, sondern mehr und mehr Voraussetzung. Weil es für diesen Bereich relativ egal ist ob jemand T5 oder S2 trägt, vor allem bei Damagedealern (Meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach sind Tanks da die mehr oder weniger einzige löbliche Ausnahme).



> Das wird wohl nicht passieren, da selbst Stammgruppen ja ihr Ding durchziehen können, auch wenn du da nackt nebenher läufst. Ob du in die Gruppe kommst, ist was anderes. Allerdings wäe das auch egal, selbst wenn du von dem Ruf nichts abbekommst, Ziel ist es ja das Keep einzunehmen.



Dass etwas keinen Sinn ergibt hat bisher noch keinen davon abgehalten, es nicht trotzdem zu tun. Also ich persönlich rechne fast damit, so etwas mal zu hören zu bekommen. Selbst wenn es für die Keepschlacht effektiv egal ist wie jemand ausgerüstet ist oder gut spielen kann wird es immer noch Idioten geben die solche Kommentare ablassen. Einfach weil sie es können.


----------



## RaVEaeL (23. September 2008)

Objektiv betrachtet, liegt das immer im Auge des Betrachters. 

Ich habe lange Zeit WoW gespielt, aber irgendwie ist für mich die Luft raus.
Mir gefällt WAR sehr gut, werde es daher weiterspielen...


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

W.A.R ist als pvp spieler empfehlenswerter


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. September 2008)

Nigrutin schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist es, das man gegen PvE Fulll Epic Roxxor Equippte immer ne Chance hat, weil die
> -meist Klicker sind
> -selten PvP spielen
> -keine Resilence haben!



Ist klar. Punkt 1 und 2 kannste streichen. Punkt 3 geb ich dir Recht. 
Resilence gab den totalen Trotteln, die nichtmal eine Chance auf Instanzen hatten aufgrund fehlenden Taktikvermögens, die Chance sich stark zu fühlen gegen Leute die raiden.



> Es geht auch in WoW um Skill im PvP... es ist halt so, dass wenn man einen Gegner hat der schon s3,s4 Gear hat,
> dass man es Recht Schwer hat an ihm Schaden zu machen ohne gutem Gear. Das ist eigentlich alles, dass kann man aber verhindern indem man PvP Gear farmt.



Skill im PvP... Arena, ja vielleicht. Aber wo ist es Skill einen PvE-equippten Char zu ganken, wenn man 400+ Resilence hat? 
98% der PvP-Spieler leechen sich ihre Epix zusammen und denken dann sie seien voll die lila Imba-Roxxor.
Das sind die Leute, die auch denken in Raidinis was mit ihrem PvP-Equip zu reißen und dann jämmerlich versagen.


Mich freuts ehrlich, wenn den Leuten WAR Spaß macht. Ich konnte ein paar Tage testen und feststellen, dass es für mich als PvE'ler nichts ist.
Ich hoffe ihr werdet nicht so enttäuscht, wie die Conan-Fans. ;-)


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> ...
> Mich freuts ehrlich, wenn die Leuten WAR Spaß macht. Ich konnte ein paar Tage testen und feststellen, dass es für mich als PvE'ler nichts ist.
> Ich hoffe ihr werdet nicht so enttäuscht, wie die Conan-Fans. ;-)



nein das denke ich nicht, dass die fans enttäuscht wurden, weil sie keine falschen erwartungen an das game hatten
á la zahlreichen und ausgiebigen pve content.
sondern maßloses gemetzel in offen burgschlachten und rvr... und da denke ich hat war doch recht gut angeknüpft und nicht zu viel versprochen (mal von den gestrichenen klassen und städten abgesehen, aber dazu gabs ja auch schon meldungen dass die nachgeriecht werden)


----------



## pixeljedi (23. September 2008)

warum wird WAR immer mit wow verglichen?
ein vergleich zu AoC wär doch angebracht,weil beide spiele in der anfangsphase sind.
wow dagegen ist schon n paar jahre länger on.

niemand würde n neuen 3 bmw mit einem 6 jahre alten benz vergleichen. oder?

mfg pixel


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> warum wird WAR immer mit wow verglichen?
> ein vergleich zu AoC wär doch angebracht,weil beide spiele in der anfangsphase sind.
> wow dagegen ist schon n paar jahre länger on.
> 
> ...



es geht nich  darum, was angebrachter oder sinnvoller is, sondern schlichtweg darum, was das eigene lieblingsspiel besser aussehen lässt.
sonst wären nich soviele freds am laufen in denen darüber diskutiert wird.

mal abgesehen davon ist es verständlich, wenn auch nich notwendig sich mit dem branchen primus zu messen, 
was aber zwangsläufig passieren wird. die entwicklung die hinter jedem einzelnen projekt steht und die investierte zeit spielt dabei doch keine rolle, da käme dann meine erste aussage wieder zum vorschein


----------



## Nenjo27 (23. September 2008)

Ich finde diesen Thread unsinnig, da es Geschmackssache ist was man besser findet und beide Spiele Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Wow- schönes PvE
War- schönes PvP


----------



## Nigrutin (23. September 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Resilence gab den totalen Trotteln, die nichtmal eine Chance auf Instanzen hatten aufgrund fehlenden Taktikvermögens, die Chance sich stark zu fühlen gegen Leute die raiden.



Mal ein fettes *I LOL'D* für dich ;-) 

Ganz und gar nicht, ich denke eher 

1. DU gehörst zu den Leuten die nur Epic Leute mitnehmen um Heros zu gehen in denen sie eig. die Epics farmen sollten! Von dieser Chance sprichst du?
2. *DU* bist der der sich toll fühlt, weil du mit BT Equip rumrennst?
3. du solltest Spieler nicht als Trottel bezeichnen nur weil sie lieber PvP spielen *DU* Trottel ;-) (und für den besten Resi Umhang braucht man nun mal Hero Marken)

Wenn einer nicht weiß das er für Raids Hit braucht und mit Full s2 Tempel gehen will, kann man ihm das erklären und dann wird er schon verstehen und farmen, 
aber das geht wiederrum NUR in Innis oder soll er das AH Raiden?




> Skill im PvP... Arena, ja vielleicht. Aber wo ist es Skill einen PvE-equippten Char zu ganken, wenn man 400+ Resilence hat?
> 98% der PvP-Spieler leechen sich ihre Epix zusammen und denken dann sie seien voll die lila Imba-Roxxor.
> Das sind die Leute, die auch denken in Raidinis was mit ihrem PvP-Equip zu reißen und dann jämmerlich versagen.



Wer spricht denn von ganken? Ich rede von Arena! Wenn du ganken als Skill ansiehst hast du meinen Post, das Spiel und überhaupt gar nichts verstanden. 
Aber Hauptsache mal dagegen reden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese Menschen Krieger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das trifft auf das Würfeln in Raids vielleicht zu, aber leider ist das ein ganz anderes Kapitel wenn es um Randomgruppen und Fünfmanninstanzen geht. Episches Equip ist da keine Auszeichnung mehr, sondern mehr und mehr Voraussetzung. Weil es für diesen Bereich relativ egal ist ob jemand T5 oder S2 trägt, vor allem bei Damagedealern (Meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach sind Tanks da die mehr oder weniger einzige löbliche Ausnahme).



Da muss ich nochmal einhaken. Wenn ein einzelner mit S2 in einem SSC Raid unterwegs ist, mag das noch gehen. Wenn aber alle, außer den Tanks, in PvP Ausrüstung auflaufen, dann werden die sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Selbst in SSC. Wie will ein Schurke allein durch die PvP Ausrüstung seine Trefferwertung erreichen? Selbst mit Sockeln ist es suboptimal, da fehlen andere Stats. Die PvP Sachen glänzen durch Abhärtung und sehr viel Ausdauer, ein PvE equipptes Gegenstück auf gleichem Ausrüstungslevel wird immer auf mehr Pluszauberschaden kommen, wenn es ein Caster ist. Waffen bilden da manchmal eine Ausnahme, gerade für Melees.

Zugeben muss ich allerdings, dass ich im Endgame lange keine Randomgruppe mehr gespielt habe. Meistens läuft alles gildenintern ab, mit bekannten Externen. Ansonsten habe ich mit Randoms nur beim twinken in den kleinen Instanzen (HdW, Uldaman etc.) zu tun gehabt und da keine Probleme erfahren. OK, lässt sich nicht mit dem Endgame vergleichen. Insofern muss ich dir dann doch zugestehen, mehr Erfahrung mit negativen Begleiterscheinungen bei Randomgruppen zu besitzen als ich.



> Dass etwas keinen Sinn ergibt hat bisher noch keinen davon abgehalten, es nicht trotzdem zu tun. Also ich persönlich rechne fast damit, so etwas mal zu hören zu bekommen. Selbst wenn es für die Keepschlacht effektiv egal ist wie jemand ausgerüstet ist oder gut spielen kann wird es immer noch Idioten geben die solche Kommentare ablassen. Einfach weil sie es können.



Ja ok, aber was bringt ihnen das? Ich meine, der kann sich mal kurz ganz toll fühlen, aber Sanktionen gibt's für dich ja nicht. Er kann dir nicht mit irgendwas drohen. Also ich denke, so Leute wird es in WAR nicht geben. Vielleicht werden die ersten RR80 sich für was besseres halten, aber das vergeht auch mit der Zeit, wenn andere langsam nachziehen. Ich würde damit argumentieren, dass ich möglicherweise aktiv dabei mitgeholfen hab, dass er überhaupt RR80 erreicht hat.

Sicherlich wird es aber auch Streitigkeiten zwischen Leuten/Gruppierungen der eigenen Fraktion geben. Vielleicht wollen die miteinander auch nichts zu tun haben und nicht zusammen spielen. Aber egal, solange man selbst mit anderen Leuten, mit denen man ingame gern zusammen spielt, auskommt.


----------



## Muggu (23. September 2008)

man kann die beiden spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen finde ich manche leute stehen mehr auf war als auf wow und bei manchen ist das genau andersrum
ich persönlich würde war auch gerne mal antesten aber da warte ich bis es testaccounts gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (23. September 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Skill im PvP... Arena, ja vielleicht. Aber wo ist es Skill einen PvE-equippten Char zu ganken, wenn man 400+ Resilence hat?
> 98% der PvP-Spieler leechen sich ihre Epix zusammen und denken dann sie seien voll die lila Imba-Roxxor.
> Das sind die Leute, die auch denken in Raidinis was mit ihrem PvP-Equip zu reißen und dann jämmerlich versagen.




Naja steck die mal nicht alle in einen Topf. Ich finde PvP Equip bietet den Leuten einen einstieg in die Raids denn mit PvP Equip kannste das ganz in Kara und Gruul veredeln und dann kombiniert SSC und Auge gehen. Besser als wenn sie nur mit den Items vom lvln andackeln.




SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Mich freuts ehrlich, wenn den Leuten WAR Spaß macht. Ich konnte ein paar Tage testen und feststellen, dass es für mich als PvE'ler nichts ist.
> Ich hoffe ihr werdet nicht so enttäuscht, wie die Conan-Fans. ;-)



Mal ne frage wie willst du Testen das es für dich als "PVE-ler" nichts ist wenn du nur kurz spielen konntest. Also wenn ich WoW kurz spiele merk ich auch nicht ob der Endgame Content was für mich ist. Denn Raiden kann ich erst mit 70 und entsprechenden Equip. Sowas kann man doch erst sagen wenn die große Masse lvl 40 ist und alles seine wege geht...



Ich hab mir WAR eher aus ner spontanen Laune gekauft da ich von AoC total enttäuscht war wollt ich ne wieder 50€ raus werfen. Aber bis jetzt ist es echt nen feines Spiel und nach über 2 Jahren dauer Item gegrinde hab ich die schnauze von WoW gehörig voll. Und WotlK ist auch nur alte scheisse in neuer Verpackung. Das beste WoW war einfach Classic TBC hats game meiner Meinung nach versaut vorallem vom Flair udn Style. Ich meine iwelche Energieleitrohre und Kraftwerke, fliegende Besen usw was hat das bitte mit Warcraft zu tun das ist lächerlich wer Classic gezockt hat weis was ich meine der Charackter vom Blackrock war einfach genial und das ist das was man sich unter WoW vorstellt und net lila leuchte elfchen auf fliegenden Burgen -.-

WAR bietet bis jetzt super flair tolle Klassen und einige Inovationen wenn sie das halten wirds sicher geil =)


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da muss ich nochmal einhaken. Wenn ein einzelner mit S2 in einem SSC Raid unterwegs ist, mag das noch gehen. Wenn aber alle, außer den Tanks, in PvP Ausrüstung auflaufen, dann werden die sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Selbst in SSC. Wie will ein Schurke allein durch die PvP Ausrüstung seine Trefferwertung erreichen? Selbst mit Sockeln ist es suboptimal, da fehlen andere Stats. Die PvP Sachen glänzen durch Abhärtung und sehr viel Ausdauer, ein PvE equipptes Gegenstück auf gleichem Ausrüstungslevel wird immer auf mehr Pluszauberschaden kommen, wenn es ein Caster ist. Waffen bilden da manchmal eine Ausnahme, gerade für Melees.
> 
> Zugeben muss ich allerdings, dass ich im Endgame lange keine Randomgruppe mehr gespielt habe. Meistens läuft alles gildenintern ab, mit bekannten Externen. Ansonsten habe ich mit Randoms nur beim twinken in den kleinen Instanzen (HdW, Uldaman etc.) zu tun gehabt und da keine Probleme erfahren. OK, lässt sich nicht mit dem Endgame vergleichen. Insofern muss ich dir dann doch zugestehen, mehr Erfahrung mit negativen Begleiterscheinungen bei Randomgruppen zu besitzen als ich.



Genau deshalb sprach ich ja von "Randomgruppen und Fünfmanninstanzen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ja ok, aber was bringt ihnen das? Ich meine, der kann sich mal kurz ganz toll fühlen, aber Sanktionen gibt's für dich ja nicht. Er kann dir nicht mit irgendwas drohen.



Wär ja noch schöner! Nein, das wirklich gravierende daran ist für mich eher die bloße Existenz solcher Sparflamme-Denker. Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu empfindlich, aber mir kann ein einzelner Vertreter dieser Gattung einen kompletten Spieleabend vermiesen.



> Also ich denke, so Leute wird es in WAR nicht geben.



Ich weiß nicht, da bin ich zu sehr Anhänger von "Murphys Law": "Alles was schiefgehen KANN, WIRD auch schiefgehen!". Oder, in abgewandelter Form: Wenn solche Idioten die Möglichkeit haben, ein MMO zu spielen, dann werden sie dort auch auftauchen. Die Frage ist nur in welcher Zahl.



> Vielleicht werden die ersten RR80 sich für was besseres halten, aber das vergeht auch mit der Zeit, wenn andere langsam nachziehen. Ich würde damit argumentieren, dass ich möglicherweise aktiv dabei mitgeholfen hab, dass er überhaupt RR80 erreicht hat.



Hey, das muss ich mir merken. Ich denke mal, ein solcher Spieler kuckt nicht schlecht wenn man auf Prahlereien dann erwidert: "Wenn ich dir nicht die ganze Zeit die DDs abgenommen hätte, dir dauernd an dir kleben..." - Egal ob's nun stimmt oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

